# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  "Pospremanje nasih zivota" i roditeljstvo

## Zorana

Jedan tatekov post me potakao da otvorim i ovakvu temu.   :Smile:  U zadnje vrijeme cesto cujem za ili nailazim na ljude koji kazu da "filtriraju" svoju svakodnevicu zagadjenu robujucim navikama, neproduktivnim aktivnostima i frustrirajucim odnosima. Ljudi rade na oslobadjanju svojih energetskih tokova definiranjem odnosa s roditeljima, izbacivanjem iz upotrebe letecih, mirisnih ulozaka i arsenalom krema za lice i sl.   :Grin:   :Razz:  
Opet, po tko zna koji put, uzet cu si za pravo komentirati tudje navike i izbore, pocevsi od vrlo inspirativno dotjeranih noznih noktiju pa nadalje....i zakljuciti kako su mnogi (od nas) stvarno upali u ralje konzumerizma i ostalih cari svakodnevice pa je pravo osvjezenje razgovarati s onima koji se pokusavaju iz njih izvuci. A pogotovo ako je rijec o ljudima koji imaju djecu. 
Nadam se da tema nije preintimna, ali bas me zanima....od kojih boljki neki od nas pate, a da se istovremeno pokusavaju izlijeciti? Sto zelimo izbaciti iz svojih zivota i time ga uciniti kvalitetnijim? Koliko je ekoloski aspekt zivljenja u vezi s temom i tim vasim osobnim izborima? Cini li vam se pretesko razrijesiti, tj. rascistiti odnose sa samim sobom i drugima?

I druga stvar, kako to sve skupa utjece na odgoj djece i koliko im uspijete prenijeti ili ne prenijeti sve ove dileme? Svi znamo da vecina djece reagira pozitivno na sarenilo reklama, bljestave izloge i kojekakve gluposti koje doslovno vriste s polica da ih se kupi. Kako im objasnjavate to sve skupa i u kojoj mjeri vas brine da ce mozda i vasa djeca "zaglaviti" u sistemu ili u njegovom negativnom dijelu"

Unaprijed molim dio populacije koji ce se osjecati prozvan da mi se skine s ............vrata.  :Grin:   Nije mi namjera prozivati ni provocirati nego podijeliti misljenja i savjete s onima koji su na istom ili slicnom putu po ovom pitanju.

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam, izgleda, na tom putu.
postala sam toga u potpunosti svjesna tek neki dan kad me moja trudna seka   :Love:   zamolila da joj mejlam popis sto joj sve treba za bebu. a moj popis je imao 3 stavke   :Laughing:  
nemam previse za reci jer nisam zapravo stala i razmislila o tome. znam samo da se vec neko vrijeme umivam samo vodom.   :Grin:  
za djecu ne brinem. nekako mi se cini da ce, iako su trenutno pod dosta velikim utjecajem reklama, s vremenom veci utjecaj imati mamin i tatin zivotni stil nego my little pony s cipelama i baletnom suknjicom.

----------


## čokolada

Kasno je pa ću samo nabaciti:
Prestala sam davno gledati TV, djetetu sam nabavila 20-30 dobrih dugometražnih crtića koje gleda.
Prestala sam kupovati novine i časopise - gotovo sve je čisto smeće (za informacije imam internet).
Djetetu tumačim svaki dan o gluposti reklama, čemu služe i koliko vrijedi to što reklamiraju.
Nikad nisam osobito patila od konzumerizma, ali imadoh svoje zvjezdane trenutke...recimo  patila sam da mi sva kozmetika u kupaonici bude iste marke (makar mi uopće ne odgovarala  :shock:  )
Sredinom dvadesetih napravila sam interni obračun sa svima koji su me frustrirali i napravili onakvom kakvom nisam željela.

----------


## Zorana

Bas me zanima sta si stavila na popis.  :Grin:  
Meni je upravo palo napamet, u naletu promisljanja  :Grin:  , da mi je prije nekoliko godina stvarno bilo nezgodno izaci van bez imalo sminke na licu. :/ 
Sto se djece tice, cini mi se da tu jedino vrijedi princip vlastitog primjera i zivljenja onog sto mislimo i sto ustvari jesmo. A tko od nas ima koliko hrabrosti za to, koliko je kome lako ili tesko pronaci se je mozda drugi par cipela.
Mene najvise brine ono sto je tatek spomenuo u doticnom postu, rjesavanje tih nekakvih medjuodnosa s bliskim ljudima i pronalazenje mira sa samim sobom po tom pitanju. Imam osjecaj da cu se dozivotno spoticati preko ovih stvari.
Sto se tice rjesavanja losih navika i pokusaja da se rjesimo utjecaja konzumerizma, meni je tu bas presudan bio susret sa ekoloskim stavovima nekih ljudi i to smatram pozitivnim. Ovo isto vazi i za prehranu. Iako, to mi je i najproblematicniji dio kad su djeca u pitanju. TU mi se utjecaj okoline cine stvarno velik. :/

----------


## Zorana

Cokolada, jeste izbacili tv iz stana?
Ni ja vec dugo ne kupujem novine ili casopise. Umjesto toga, povremeno kupim knjigu.

----------


## vissnja

Ja sam tek na početku tog puta ali radujem mu se. Svaki put sve više stvari koje su bile must have sad preskočim u nabavci. Najviše se za sad odražava u kupatilu - kozmetika na minimumu, samo prašak za veš nikakvi omekšivači i skidači fleka.
Sad se trudim da izbacim neproduktivne aktivnosti, a radim i na frustrirajućim odnosima. Problem je u tome što sam strašno neorganizovana 80% svog vremena a treba mi red i volim da imam red, pa i na tome radim.
Najveći mi je problem kuhinja. Siromašne devedesete su ostavile traga pa sam ja srećna kad je frižider krcat i uvek ima gomila junka za-ne-daj-bože. Znam da me tu čeka najveća bitka sa samom sobom, videćemo koliko sam jaka   :Grin:

----------


## vissnja

Da, dete, još je mala ali ja sam sigurna da je presudan uticaj iz kuće. MM je na istom putu kao i ja pa ne brinem.
Ja se isto ne šminkam, ne kupujemo novine, ne pratimo modu, ne idem kod frizera, depiliram se sama, čuvešni smo pa nam odeća i obuća traje godinama. I dete nosi nasleđene stvari, kupujem samo ono što stvarno treba.

----------


## čokolada

Ne, MM voli pogledati filmove (rat, krv, znoj) navečer, jako se tome veseli - stigne pogledati čak 15 minuta...prije nego što zaspi.

----------


## domy

> Najviše se za sad odražava u kupatilu - kozmetika na minimumu, samo prašak za veš nikakvi omekšivači i skidači fleka.


E ja stvarno ne znam kako bi mi preživjeli bez skidača fleka. Pogotovu od godine dana pa do negdje 2,5godine.
To je bilo katastrofa koliko se mazao. 
Baš mi je jednom MM komentirao pa jel se to isplati, skidati fleke, pošto je taj vanish dosta skup.
Velim ja njemu a kaj bi trebala on obuče jednom majicu i zafleka ju, kaj bi ju trebala baciti, a flekav ne može hodati.

----------


## vissnja

> a flekav ne može hodati.


ili može?
Ni Zorana nije nekad mogla da izađe iz kuće bez šminke a ja sam se našminkala samo za maturu i to skinula pre nego sam izašla iz kuće.

----------


## litala

danas tebe ulovilo?  :Razz:   :Kiss: 


pa mene je isto ovakvo pitanje "kopkalo" od one teme o rastrosnosti...


mislim da nema niceg u mojoj kuci bez cega ne mogu zivjeti.

kozmetika mi je minimalna (gel za tusiranje, sampon, krema za lice dan/noc, krema za ruke, roll-on za pazuhe)

o detergentima vec jesam. i o gospodji pegli  :Wink:  uglavnom - moja djeca znaju hodat okolo i zguzvana i poflekana  :Razz:  nije da padaju i zapinju ako imaju flekicu na majici  :Laughing: 

novine nismo nikad ni kupovali redovno. a u posljednjih nekoliko godina mozda kupim jednom godisnje (a i to sam puno rekla)

knjige posudjujemo iz knjiznice, kad ima sto zanimljivo i kad imamo vremena citat...

meni bi tesko bilo bez auta, iako - ne neizvedivo, samo tesko

mm je, doduse, gori od mene, on ne moze bez rostilja i bez televizije (iako prespava sve programe, no ima taj uvjetovani refleks da ga mora nesto obasjavat i nesto mu zuborit da bi spavao - ja nisam dovoljno sjajna ni blagoglagoljiva veci dio noci pa ja otpadam  :Laughing:  ). u stvari, zamjeram mu jedino teve. rostilj volim i ja i cesto je u upotrebi  :Grin: 


a evo, volim i komp i vezu s internetom iako sve vaznije spiskove, teme i probleme radije pisem na papir, pa mi uz komp uvijek "sjedi" blok i kemijska  :Wink:  a mogla bi valjda i bez interneta, no bilo bi mi iopet tesko jer je danas (bar ovdje gdje ja zivim) 98 posto toga rjesivo i rjesava se on-line...


a djeca... pa pate se sto nemaju sve sto bi pozeljeli, iako im mi nikad nismo kupovali po principu: izasao crtic - kupili smo sve likove i igracke i aksesorije iz linije... to mi je preglupo... hocu reci - imaju oni igracaka, i likova iz bajki, ali nemaju sve a ni 10posto od onog sto pod utjecajem reklama pozele. i nece ni imat dok god je do mene i mm-a. recimo, neki dan kupujem loptu za lea i kupim mu loptu na ninja kornjace ali samo zato jer je kostala isto ko ona jednobojna. da je bila skuplja, dobio bi zutu  :Smile:  ida ima posteljinu na bratz - dobila na poklon. imaju ogromnog elma koji se smije i vibrira - dobili na poklon. ami ima kabanicu na doru eksplorer jer je kostala isto ko i ona jednobojna crvena (bila na snizenju, ko i leova na cars-e, pa je i on usicario)... 


eto smo neki dan zapoceli gradit dvorac od materijala kojeg nalazimo po kuci i oko nje (velicine cca 50x50x70cm u visinu)... zabavljamo se danima, kreativni smo, druzimo se, vrijedni smo...


a mozda sam fulala temu  :Razz:

----------


## djuma

ja obozavam minimalizam u svakom pogledu.
u kuci nemam nepotrebnih stvari
tepih, ukrasi, jastucuci, cak ni slike na zidu.
jedino zavese jos stoje jer je mm opsednut 
da po noci neko gleda u nasu sobu.   :Rolling Eyes:  
koristim cetkicu i pastu, sapun i sampon.
oko kreme za lice se vec par godina premisljam
i jos uvek ni jednu ne koristim.
dezice i parfeme ne koristimo,
mm jedino neki aftershave, 
koji mu i ja maznem posle brijanja nogu.
sminke nesto imam, ali se sminkam samo za neku svecanost.
ove godine je to bilo jednom.
ne peglam, dete je u dvoristu uvek uflekano,
obucem mu cisto kad idemo nekud.
teve imamo, uglavnom crtace gleda sin.
zivimo na selu, hrane imamo, kupujem samo ponesto.
jedino auto. mada bih i bez njega mogla.
da mm nije tooooliki fan komjutera i mobilne telefonije
mogli bi i mi ko oni u istri.

----------


## piplica

Bolje da se na ovu temu niti ne javljam. 
Ja sam marketinškim stručnjacima ciljana skupina, pogotovo za kozmetiku i sredstva za čišćenje.   :Grin:  
Kontroliram se koliko mogu...

I da, ja baš volim TV, to mi je prozor u svijet. 
Prava sam plavuša.  :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

ja se ne šminkam.

koža mi bolje izgleda.

( nisam svih 365 dana u godini makeupfree, ali se za posao ne šminkam )

sapun, britvica, i ponekad nivea 

farbam se jer sam ružno posijedila

----------


## Vishnja

Otvaranjem one teme o rasipnistvu pomalo sam nacela i ovu...
Vec dugo imam potrebu za promenom, medju ljudima sa kojima sam u kontaktu, u vezi svog i porodicnog zivotnog stila, konzumerizma koji me u poslednje vreme bas iritira.
Pre izvesnog vremena pocela sam od ljudi u svom okruzenju. I tu sam postala vrlo stroga - shvatila sam da previse energije trosim na osobe koje me zamaraju. I zato sam se lepo odmakla od njih...Deo ovog procesa je i moje samoucenje kako ljudima reci sta te muci i sta mislis na pristojan nacin, a da se pritom ne osecam lose. Ide tesko, ali napredujem...
Zdrava hrana oduvek je bila deo naseg zivota, sada sve vise.
Nismo robovi marki i trudim se da i decu tako ucim. Dugo sam sama bila rob stereotipa da na posao moram ici u nekakvom tetkastom kostimu, jer, zaboga, imam skoro 40. A onda sam shvatila da najbolje izgledam i funkcionisem u farmerkama od pre par godina (sva sreca, pa se na poslu presvlacim u uniformu). I prepustila sam se svom osecaju...Volim da kupim lepo ( i skupo), ali  samo za neku special priliku. I to posle nosim i po deset godina, jer tezinu nisam menjala od mature..
Kako i napisah na onoj mojoj temi, kozmetiku za sad trosim iz starih rezervi, a planiram da je svedem na minimum.
Garderobu za decu oduvek nasledjujemo i prosledjujemo, nikada nemaju previse i ni ne treba im.
Stavljam kanu na kosu i upravo narucujem platnene uloske :D 
MM je tek antikonzument i to me raduje.
Ono sto me nervira je tv koji je i previse prisutan u nasoj svakodnevnici. Izgleda da ni ja ne sjajim dovoljno u mraku svome m-u...
Devojcice, naravno, bivaju ponesene reklamama, imperativom mode i trosenja koji se nudi medju vrsnjacima, ali trudimo se da to kontrolisemo koliko god je moguce. Prosle nedelje je npr, tema bio mobilni telefon, tj novi model istog. Ideja je odbacena sa gadjenjem...

----------


## magriz

ne osjećam se prozvanom, jer je to moj izbor u kojem uživam...

šminkam se, svaki dan - ne za izaći van, već zato jer se bolje osjećam, sama sa sobom
farbam se, ne jer imam sijede (a nemam ih) nego jer volim mijenjati boju kose
volim nove krpice, pa ih kupujem, ili sama šivam...
za mališu - kupujem novo, ali dobivamo i od rodbine, pa isto tako i njegovo prosljeđujem...
hrana - volim fino, ali se ne razbacujem
sredstva za pranje i čišćenje - na minimumu...
kozmetika - osnovno - jedna krema za lice za mene i mališu, gel za tuširanje koristimo isti, pasta za zube - zajednička, dezodoran, mlijeko za tijelo zajedničko...

i da, idem 1-2xmj kod manikerke - jer mi se sviđaju lijepo sređeni nokti

novine ne kupujem
tv gledam samo ako ima nešto interesantno, a to je pepa praščić ujutro dok mališu inhaliram, i nešto slično navečer...
telefon koristim svakodnevno jako puno, za razgovore sa zakonitim, s mojom majkom, sestrom...

----------


## tatek

Ja se javim sutra, sad ne stignem puno pisati, a zna se da će moj post na ovakvu temu opet imati bar 100 redaka   :Razz:  

No, ukratko - svojim najvećim uspjehom smatram dobro "pozicioniranje" na poslu gdje radim stvari koje su mi uglavnom OK, bez previše stresa, u okruženju dobrih ljudi ... a još prije 2-3 godine je bilo sve drugačije. A nisam mijenjao ni firmu ni generalni posao.

Isto tako, odvajanje od neodgovarajućih ljudi i povezivanje sa onima koji mi/nam odgovaraju (veliki pozdrav MŽ s kojom dijelim interese i zanimljive ljude i s kojom se u svemu tome uzajamno podržavam!) ... skromnost na stranu, mislimk da imam dobar nos da nađem i prepoznam zanimljive ljude koji mi odgovaraju.

Konzumerizam, djeca, utjecaj okoline na nas i njih ... o tome sutra!   :Razz:  

P.S. Jedan od najboljih osjećaja u kojem uživam već neko vrijeme je da imam svoj život barem 90% u svojim rukama i da ga unutar nekog generalnog društvenog okvira zaista sam kreiram.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Bas me zanima sta si stavila na popis


AS
tetra pelene
i kinderbet s upitnikom (ono, meni ne treba, ali znam da ga ona hoce)
 :Laughing:  

fleke  - djeca mi hodaju zaflekana. meni to nije zmazano jer je oprano. a vanish i ine kemikalije ne zelim u blizini svoje ni njihove koze, a ni u prirodi.
isto i za ciscenje kuce - voda, ocat, frosch   :Grin:  sto blaze, što prirodnije. ne bih koristila cillit bangove i ajaxe za nista na svijetu

----------


## Zorana

Lutonjice, a omeksivac?  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Lutonjica

ne koristim vise   :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

Zabogamiloga. Kuda ide ovaj svijet.  :Laughing:   STa koristis onda, brend molim.  :Razz:  
Inace, dobra ti je lista potrepstina za bebu.  8)

----------


## Zorana

Dok cekamo da se javi tatek s malo ozbiljnijim stvarima, ja cu samo napisati da sam upravo oprala kosu s babylove djecjim sapunom. I da sam prezadovoljna.  8)

----------


## suncokret

Nekako su mi materijalne stvari sve manje važne, iako volim potrošiti na nešto što me/nas veseli, djeca imaju hrpu igračaka nismo robovi stvari, imamo relativno smiren život, puno vremena za djecu, i često pomislim kako smo imali sreće (a možda i malo mudrosti) da nam se život posložio tako kako je.
Najvažnije od svega mi je vrijeme koje imamo jedni za druge i onaj osjećaj kojeg je tatek spomenuo, a to je da imamo svoj život u našim rukama (makar bio i lažan).

----------


## Sanja

Meni se čini da nered, odnosno gomilanje stvari (čak i kad su uredno složene  :Razz:  ) odražava nered u glavi, barem je kod mene tako. U prijevodu, gomile stvari oko nas samo su simptomi, a nikako bit problema i mislim da nije poanta pobacati višak šampona, krema i odjeće, nego srediti se iznutra. Osobno imam različitih faza, od minimalističkih do natrpanih, s tim da kad god sam u urednoj ne vjerujem da će se ikad dogoditi klik koji će dovesti do povratka one lošije faze, no povremeno se ipak to dogodi.   :Grin:  

Ne robujem stvarima; one služe meni, a ne ja njima. Čuvam ih dovoljno da se ne unište i da ne trebam prečesto kupovati nove, no ne toliko da bi me ta briga na bilo koji način zamarala ili opterećivala. Volim se našminkati, ali nikad mi nije bio problem otići na bilo koje mjesto i obaviti bilo što bez šminke ili ležerno odjevena. Imam šminku - nemam šminku, svejedno, jednako se dobro (ili loše) osjećam. Mislim da je moj izgled zadnji put utjecao na moje raspoloženje ili sliku o sebi... hm... tamo negdje u srednjoj školi.

Zapravo mi se čini da su konzumerizmom opsjednute dvije kategorije ljudi: oni koji nemaju love, a vrednuju svijet isključivo prema fiskalnoj vrijednosti i stoga se, ne bi li se i sebi i drugima predstavili kao "vrijedni" i "važni", zadužuju preko glave kako bi kupili stvari koje si objektivno ne mogu priuštiti te novopečeni bogataši (pogotovo oni koji su se obogatili bez pretjeranog rada), koji se još nisu navikli na velike svote kojima raspolažu.

----------


## koksy

MM je veeeliki konzument i da nema mene da mu "smirim strasti" vec bi bili na prosjackom stapu.
Meni ne treba puno, gel za tusiranje, cetkica, kaladont, britvica, dezic...Od sminke eventualno maskara i crna olovka.
Puder stavim mozda jednom ako bas idemo u svatove ili tako nesto. I to samo ako nije vruce.
Odjecu kupujem po potrebi, vrlo rijetko kupim nesto iz hira, pogotovo otkad imam dijete, otad pazim na svaku kunu.
Malcu isto tako kupujem prema potrebi jer nismo bas puno dobili.
Jedino na sto potrosim vise je kozmetika za malca, znaci a-derma, mustela i takve stvari...Na njemu ne stedim ali kupujem samo potrebno.
U kucanstvu je sve svedeno na minimum, ali bez omeksivaca ne mogu   :Grin:  
TV je sveprisutan, nazalost, ali eto, tako je kako je. Novine ne kupujem uopce.
Kad malac malo odraste nemam mu namjeru udovoljavat svakom hiru, nece imat mobitel s 5 godina niti nosit samo markiranu odjecu u skolu. Nisam ni ja, pa nemora ni on.

----------


## zhang

> Deo ovog procesa je i moje samoucenje kako ljudima reci sta te muci i sta mislis na pristojan nacin, a da se pritom ne osecam lose. Ide tesko, ali napredujem...


ovo je učenje diplomacije. a šta je diplomacija?
kada nekoga pošalješ u tri....pikse mamelade, a on jedva čeka da putovanje počne.   :Grin:  
sorry, vishnja, nisam mogla odoliti.   :Kiss:  

što se tiče konzumerizma, ja sam sve manje pod tim utjecajem. najveće zasluge ima mm koji ne nasjeda na ništa. 
drugi razlog je taj što više ne kupujem i ne čitam časopise. u njima su samo reklame za kojekakve šminke i butike. i stavaraju u meni potrebu da sve to imam, a zapravo mi je apsolutno nepotrebno. odjeću uglavnom kupujem kada mi treba, to bude 1-2x godišnje i onda malo više. šminkam se vrlo diskretno. od kozmetike imam dove sapun i roll-on. losionom se rijeetko mažem. kremu imam neku običnu za dan i za noć, iako, nikako mi nije jasno kako krema zna kada je noć.   :Grin:  

knjige posuđujem u knjižnici, u shopping centre idem rijetko, a i to uglavnom dođem do neke igraonice.
u redovan shopping po špeceraj idem sa popisom s koje rijetko skrenemo. uglanom ako nam dupe zine za nekom čoksom.
jedino se na placu malo razularim jer ne mogu odoljeti bojama povrća. pa kasnije smišljam kako da to sve strpam u jelovnik. 

što se tiče opterećujućih odnosa sa ljudima, uglavnom toga nemam. s kime mi se ne druži i tko mi ne paše, s njime ne provodim vrijeme. moja je računica da vremena nemam za bacanje da bih ga trošila na takve ljude i takve odnose. ako me netko pile, a iz nekog razloga ne mogu izbjeći tu osobu, onda napravim propuh u glavi pa čujem samo: blablatruć, a i to zbog propuha brzo izađe na sprotno uho.   :Wink:  

i tako....

----------


## tatek

Evo mene, sad možemo malo počet pričat o velikim životnim istinama i vrijednostima ...   :Razz:  

Za početak - tu i tamo se osjećam pomalo glupavo kad pričam/pišem o ovakvim temama ... naime, znam kakve sam sve promjene, mišljenja sam vrlo pozitivne,  doživio tokom svog života (i izvanjske i one u sebi) i sve što pišem pišem iz svog osobnog iskustva ... ali mi to onda, kad sve to zapišem i kad pokušavam svoje postove čitati kao neutralan čitatelj, zvuči kao nekakvo prekenjavanje tipa "ja ovo, ja ono ...", kao kad starci pričaju "Eeeee, djeco moja, da samo znate što je vaš dida preživio ...".   :Rolling Eyes:  

E sad, alternativa ovakvom pisanju, iz osobnog iskustva, je samo ne-pisanje ... a između toga dvoga ja ću ipak odabrati pisanje   :Razz:  , a vi me pokušajte shvatiti  - uz po mom mišljenju dosta dobrih stvari koje sam na sebi napravio tokom života neke sam, tokom promjena, znao i zas*rati (mislim da sam već i pisao o nekima), dakle nije sve išlo lako ni pravocrtno (iako to možda nekad zvuči tako).

O konzumerizmu i njegovom utjecaju na moj/naš (naš = tu mislim uvijek na moju obitelj) život ne bih mogao puno pisati jer imam dojam da je njegov utjecaj minimalan. Ne znam da li je to zato što sam prvih 30-tak godina proživio u relativnom siromaštvu ili iz nekog drugog razloga, no zaista nemam dojam da sam ikad podlegao ludnici kupovanja. OK, kupim tu i tamo koju knjigu ili zgodan odjevni predmet ženi ili sebi viška, ali mi je to nekovrsna strast i ni na koji način ne utječe na financijsko stanje obitelji - nikad nisam ni na koji način ušao u neki minus na računu iako nas četiri živi od samo jedne plaće.
Nije mi čak bed ni gledati sve te reklame uokolo zato što ih enma previše - TV se kdo nas gleda minimalno (najomiljenije emisije su vremenska prognoza i dokumentarci), novine čitaju isto vrlo malo, dućane posjećujemo onoliko koliko zaista moramo .. tek u kritičnim trenucima tipa nailazak Božića i slično mi se sve to počne zaista gaditi i opterećivati me i tada dobivam želju da na tih nekoliko tjedana odem negdje drugdje.
Kaj se tiče klinaca, imam dojam da su i oni poprimili naš, roditeljski, stav i da se reklame ni njih ne primaju. Pričamo o njima, zezamo na njihov račun itd, ali se ne sjećam da su me ikad ozbiljno davili da im kupim nešto što su vidjeli na reklamama (to rade obično kad vide nešto uživo, recimo na polici trgovine ili kod nekog na igralištu, u vrtiću ili školi   :Razz:  ).

Kajjaznam, nekako mi se taj pristup čini najnormalnijim - ne znači da se u našem svijetu ne smije pojavljivati ništa što nama odgovara, to teško možemo postići, već mi se čini da je cilj normalnog života u određenoj zajednici razvijanje sposobnosti da ono što je oko nas,a  ne sviđa nam se jednostavno "isfiltriramo" iz nas, ne obraćamo pažnju, ignoriramo, izbjegavamo koliko možemo. Ako ne volim reklame, tad neću ići kupovati svaki tjedan po 5 sati u velike shoppingg centre, već ću kupovinu obaviti jednom dvotjedno u nekoj manje napadnoj okolini.

Volio bih da takav pristup doživljavanju okoline razviju i naši klinci, postoje u svijetu oko nas tisuće različitih stvari, ljudi, pojava i to je ok, no ne znači da ih mi moramo posjedovati, identificirati se sa njima, oponašati ih, družiti se sa njima ... Mislim da mojem doživljaju života u društvu najbolje odgovaraju one davno potrošene fraze "suživot" ili čak "miroljubiva koegzistencija"   :Razz:  . Bilo bi mi draže da živim u nekom boljem, toplijem, ljudskoj jedinci orijentiranijem i manje agresivnom društvu od ovoga sadašnjega, no to ne znači da moram pobjeći iz njega kako bih vodio zdrav i ugdan život. Protiv tih negativnih aspekata društava "borim se" time što sam oko sebe napravio nekovrsni "zaštitni omotač" svojih navika, ugodnih i dragih ljudi, zanimljivih aktivnosti. Taj "omotač" se s vremenom malo pomalo širi, pronalazim(o) više zanimljivih stvari, ljudi, aktivnosti i to povezujemo u nekakvo naše malo "društvo unutar društva" koje svima nama u njemu omogućava nama zadovoljavajući život.

E sad, najslabije točke takvog pristupa su dodirne točke sa vanjskim svijetom, "interfejsi" - posao, susjedi, rođaci, vrtić/škola ... Posao sam već "sredio", sad mi je to već sasvim ugodna okolina za razliku otprije nekoliko godina, sa susjedima, rođacima i slilnima imamo onakve odnose kakve želimo, oni koji se nisu uklapali u naš svijet su izašli, sami ili našom inicijativom ... i sad ostaju klinci i njihove dodirne točke u vrtiću i školi. Mislim da je tu sad Vedran na iskušenju, u tim godinama školski prijatelji postaju jako važni, prihvaćanje, navike itd ... vidjet ćemo kak će to ići. Trenutno mi se čini da to neće ići bez potresa tipa "Ali, tata, zašto oni imaju, a mi ne?", "zašto oni to rade tako, a mi drugačije?" , no to ćemo rješavati od slučaja do slučaja ... Pokušat ćemo klince usmjeriti našim putem, a vrijeme će pokazati da li ćemo biti uspješni ... no, trenutno nam je ipak najvažnije da naš "mali svemir" zasad jako dobro funkcionira i da smo sretni u njemu   :Heart:  koliko god u svijetu uokolo vlada sasvim drugačija klima.

Meni osobno je takav nerevolucionarni pristup životu ("kreiranje svog svijeta unutar društva") puno bliži od revolucionarnih metoda tipa potpuni bijeg od svega, isto kao što ću se protiv ovakvog društva radije boriti tako što ću živjeti drugačije i svojim primjerom promovirati drugačiji život, umjesto da možda spaljujem filijale McDonaldsa ili kidam propagandne plakate. Ni ovaj moj način nije beskonfliktan, često treba rješavati sitne i krupnije nesporazume i probleme, no meni osobno je draži i više odgovara mom mentalitetu. Ne kažem da nikad nikad nikad neću dobiti volju pobjeći od svega (imao sam kao mlađi takvih razmišljanja), no zasad mi se ovo drugo čini kao puno bolja opcija.

----------


## seni

ja bih sve to sazela u vrlo kratko.

biti znaci biti. ni vise ni manje.
biti, sigurno ne znaci imati, niti ne imati. odnosno nije odredeno tim kategorijama. pa se u tom smislu ne bojim konzumerizma, niti se tim opterecujem.

zivot je cudesan, ljudsko bice je cudesno. i nas je um cudesan. toliko je sjajnih pojava, stvari... na ovom svijetu i umjetnost i znanost i literatura i hrabrost srca. to je ono sto zelim prenjeti svojoj curi.
pa se time i bavim/mo.

ne bavim se niti sa imati, niti sa ne imati, kao kategorijom procjenjivanja ljudi. ne smatram potrebnim da curi 10 puta dnevno tupim o konzumerizmu ili stvarima koje zeli ili ne zeli. to samo pomice fokus na imati.
dan traje samo 24 sata i kad je vecinom ispunjen sa biti, onda je imati samo popratna kategorija. bez obzira koje je cijenovne ili kolicinske klase.

i ne bi mi se nimalo svidjelo da moja cura ljude percipira niti po tome da li nose ili ne nose gucci ili hm. 
niti da li imaju ovakve ili onakve aute. ili nemaju.

i za primjetiti je da politicka korektnost ne vrijedi za one koji imaju. oni su po defaultu fuj.
medutim ljudi koji to "imanje" prvo percipraju na drugim ljudima, nisu ni svjesni da to puno vise govori o njima, nego o doticnima koje komentiraju.

----------


## štrigica

> ja bih sve to sazela u vrlo kratko.
> 
> biti znaci biti. ni vise ni manje.
> biti, sigurno ne znaci imati, niti ne imati.


reci to djeci u Somaliji... :/

----------


## Sanja

> i za primjetiti je da politicka korektnost ne vrijedi za one koji imaju. oni su po defaultu fuj.
> medutim ljudi koji to "imanje" prvo percipraju na drugim ljudima, nisu ni svjesni da to puno vise govori o njima, nego o doticnima koje komentiraju.


Seni  :Smile:

----------


## štrigica

> politicka korektnost ne vrijedi za one koji imaju. oni su po defaultu fuj.
> medutim ljudi koji to "imanje" prvo percipraju na drugim ljudima, nisu ni svjesni da to puno vise govori o njima, nego o doticnima koje komentiraju.


na ovo X...

----------


## seni

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja bih sve to sazela u vrlo kratko.
> 
> biti znaci biti. ni vise ni manje.
> biti, sigurno ne znaci imati, niti ne imati.
> 
> 
> reci to djeci u Somaliji... :/


mozda sam ja krivo razumjela temu. ali mi se cini da ona nije o djeci u somaliji.

----------


## štrigica

ajde, ne cjepidlači   :Razz:  ... 
mislim da je sasvim jasno da sam ciljala na gladnu djecu (i odrasle) kojima je stvarno _imati (što za jesti) = biti..._
prema tome nije baš biti = biti.... 

ali mogla sam navesti i neku djecu ili odrasle! iz RH koji jedva prežive zimu...

----------


## tatek

I ja ću se složiti sa seni.
To što netko nešto posjeduje (bio to polovni fićo ili blještavi mercedes) još uvijek ne znači da je on loš (ili dobar) čovjek.

Istina je da bogatsvo ima negativne konotacije u društvu, i našem, a i drugima, često i sa razlogom, no to niej razlog da se te dvije stvari uvijek izjednačuju (biti bogat = biti loš). Kao što ni ne znači da su siromašni ljudi uvijek ok.

I ja znam povremeno upasti u tu zamku i promatrati bolje imovinsko stanje kao loš "atribut", no moram biti iskren prema sebi i reći da to nije pošteno. Istina je samo da se kod boljestojećih ljudi bolje vidi kad je netko rastrošan odnosno previše zaokupljen "imanjem".

----------


## yaya

"..Čistim svoj život,
kroz prozor ormar stari,
čistim svoj život
od nepotrebnih stvari. 
Gdjeli sam ih kupio?
Gdje sam ih sakupio?"
(A. Dedić)

Cijeli dan pjevušim a ništa još ne čistim, za sad sam zadovoljna.

----------


## Vishnja

> Vishnja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Deo ovog procesa je i moje samoucenje kako ljudima reci sta te muci i sta mislis na pristojan nacin, a da se pritom ne osecam lose. Ide tesko, ali napredujem...
> 
> 
> ovo je učenje diplomacije. a šta je diplomacija?
> kada nekoga pošalješ u tri....pikse mamelade, a on jedva čeka da putovanje počne.   
> sorry, vishnja, nisam mogla odoliti.


Neee, diplomatiji su me ucili od malih nogu. Pa cesto i na sopstvenu stetu. Sad tek ucim da se JA ne osecam lose kad kazem ljudima ono sto ne bi zeleli da cuju, a ja smatram da je istina...
Tatek je nekako izrazio i moj osecaj - ziveti u svom malom svetu koji koegzisitra sa okolnim, ali ne po cenu sopstvenog integriteta. Ili samoizolacije kao druge krajnosti.

I naravno, seni, kao i uvek, "u sridu". *Biti* ,a ne *imati*. I kad uspemo da ugodimo da je veci deo nasih htenja u oblasti "biti", "imati" se topi kao lanjski sneg... 



[/quote]

----------


## zhang

aaaa...nisam odmah skontala...

----------


## flower

kad napise seni, ja mogu samo potpisati   :Heart:

----------


## anek

> kad napise seni, ja mogu samo potpisati


i ja   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## anchie76

Konzumerizam je vrlo gadna stvar..  ja bih rekla da je to "bolest" danasnjice  :/

----------


## tatek

> Konzumerizam je vrlo gadna stvar..  ja bih rekla da je to "bolest" danasnjice  :/


Istina.
Iako mi nije jasno zašto toliko ljudi "boluje" od nje, jer se od nje može obraniti jednostavnom upotrebom zdravog mozga.  :? 

Mislim da je najveći problem taj nedefinirani "pritisak" okoline, osjećaj "moram i ja IMATi kako ne bih bio odbačen" ... Meni je drago vidjeti kako ovdje na Forumu ima puno osviještenih ljudi koji znaju što hoće i trebaju, no dovoljno je da se okrenem oko sebe i vidim/čujem koliko ljudi radi stvari koje u biti ne žele i  kupuju nešto što im u biti ne treba i bude mi jasno da je to prava pošast.

S jedne strane se današnje društvo "reklamira" kao "društvo blagostanja i izbora", a u stvari je "društvo potrošnje i nepotrebnosti". Super je što postoji izbor u svemu, no loša je vijest da se ljudi u svemu tome ne mogu snaći i zaista IZABRATI nego se ponašaju kao klinci od 5 godina kad dođu u ogroman dućan sa igračkama pa uzmu kolica i trpaju sve od reda jer im "sve treba".   :Rolling Eyes:  
(pretpostavljam da i vi imate sličan osjećaj, zar ne?)

Dakle, zaključak bi bio da ljudi u stvari ne koriste svoju moć IZBORA nego samo slijede natpis "Follow me" koji ih vodi do najbližeg izloga, košarice i blagajne ...

----------


## flower

puno je lakse imati (i sebe tako definirati) nego biti.

----------


## Zorana

Ok, a je li lakse biti ako se ima?  :Razz:

----------


## larmama

> Konzumerizam je vrlo gadna stvar..  ja bih rekla da je to "bolest" danasnjice  :/


a ja mislila da sam ja "bolesna"  8)

----------


## Zorana

Seni, nisam sigurna da sam pravilno shvatila ovaj tvoj komentar o politickoj korektnosti ljudi koji "imaju". 
Recimo, moj muz povremeno radi s covjekom koji stvarno ima. Ali niti on niti itko drugi to njegovo imanje stavlja u prvi plan jer sam taj covjek u prvi plan stavlja svoje bivstvovanje. Barem takav dojam ostavlja.
Ali, ima ljudi koji imaju i koje to njihovo imanje ima. Znaci, tu je nemoguce takve stvari ne percipirati kao nesto sto ih ne obiljezava jer oni sami to smatraju kao nesto vazno. 
Naravno da je u svemu tome stvar pojedinca i njegove percepcije kako ce gledati na osobe iz okoline. Ali, ne bih sve koji imaju trpala u isti kos.

----------


## cvijeta73

> S jedne strane se današnje društvo "reklamira" kao "društvo blagostanja i izbora", a u stvari je "društvo potrošnje i nepotrebnosti". Super je što postoji izbor u svemu, no loša je vijest da se ljudi u svemu tome ne mogu snaći i zaista IZABRATI nego se ponašaju kao klinci od 5 godina kad dođu u ogroman dućan sa igračkama pa uzmu kolica i trpaju sve od reda jer im "sve treba".   
> (pretpostavljam da i vi imate sličan osjećaj, zar ne?)
> 
> Dakle, zaključak bi bio da ljudi u stvari ne koriste svoju moć IZBORA nego samo slijede natpis "Follow me" koji ih vodi do najbližeg izloga, košarice i blagajne ...


a valjda je to još uvijek taj sindrom neimaštine, dugo nismo imali takav izbor pa sad još nismo stekli tu kulturu izbora. možda.  :/ 

a mene nešto još više ljuti. a to je nametnuti osjećaj krivnje. dakle, prvo potrošimo, onda imamo osjećaj krivnje što smo potrošili pa makar potrošili i u rangu svojih mogućnosti. taj osjećaj krivnje je namjerno provociran nekakvim nesigurnim scenarijima budućnosti. zašto? da bi osiguravajuće kuće i banke zarađivale. dakle, prvo ti banka da potrošački kredit, onda ti nametne strah od budućnosti i onda brže bolje odeš u allianz i uplatiš osiguranje. na istom šalteru gdje si dobio potrošački kredit. i svi sretni, osim tebe.

e, neću tako. volim ovaj izbor, i ako kupim cipele od 800,00 kn, a mogu ih si priuštiti, onda neću imati osjećaj krivnje zbog toga. i gotovo. 

a, konzumerizam.... hm, sviđa mi se senin post.  ne mogu reći da mi smeta činjenica što se šminkam, imam kremu za lice i mlijeko za tijelo. da imam više novaca išla bih redovno i kod pedikera i na manikuru. to mi ipak nije prioritet pa ostavljam za neke prilike.
ono što ne volim od "noviteta" u načinu življenja je slijedeće:
- nikako ne volim slavljenje dječjih rođendana u igraonicama - razumijem i one kojima to ne smeta, ali meni smeta užasno, naročito kad su mala djeca u pitanju pa kad im tamo neka teta nosi tortu i slika ih, a roditelji kroz prozor ćire   :Sad:  
- volim što postoje trgovački centri, ali ne mogu u njima provesti više od dva sata ni pod razno - ubije me ono svjetlo i gomila ljudi
- nisam za zabranu rada nedeljom, ali nedeljom nikad ne kupujem, ni friški kruh - ostalo mi valjda od djetinjstva da nedjeljom nema kruha i gotovo.   :Grin:  
- volim obiteljske obroke - ručak i do toga strašno držimo 
- i tako, ima još toga, moj način života u ovom potrošačkom ludilu   :Smile:

----------


## štrigica

> Nadam se da tema nije preintimna, ali bas me zanima....od kojih boljki neki od nas pate, a da se istovremeno pokusavaju izlijeciti? Sto zelimo izbaciti iz svojih zivota i time ga uciniti kvalitetnijim? Koliko je ekoloski aspekt zivljenja u vezi s temom i tim vasim osobnim izborima? Cini li vam se pretesko razrijesiti, tj. rascistiti odnose sa samim sobom i drugima?



postoje stvari nužne da bismo opstali... one se po meni svode na hranu, smještaj, odjeću i lijekove... dovoljno za preživjeti...
zahvaljujući mojoj majci poprilično sam realna i objektivna što se tiče razlike između potrebnog da bi opstao i potrebnog da bi se razbacivao... ja sam u nekakvoj sredini...

vjerovatno s nečijeg aspekta gledanja mogu sebi priuštiti  bolje a s nečijeg bih mogla i s manje, no ja ne vidim svrhu tog boljeg a ni goreg... imam po svojoj mjeri...
 ne smatram da bi me novi mercedes ispunio više od mog forda ili twinga kojeg smo nedavno kupili... dva auta -razbacivanje?.. ne, kada živite tu gdje ja živim i do prvog pravog dućana i tržnice imate 15-ak kilometara a oboje putujete na posao... možda bih koristila javni prijevoz da ga imam redovito...

niti vidim svrhu kupovanja krpica koje koštaju 1/2 moje plaće a ne vrijede (kontajući materijal i rad) 50 kuna... nije da si ih ne mogu priuštit (mm ima sasvim dobra primanja) ali jednostavno ne vidim svrhu... ne vidim smiso plaćanja natpisa na komadu krpe... 

mi živimo u nekoj golf klasi (ni fićo ni mercedes) koja ima ali ne toliko da bi se ponašala kao pijani milijarderi... neke stvari ne kupujem iz principa (jer ne vidim smisla plaćati nešto više nego što to zaista vrijedi) a neke jer stvarno mislim da mi ne trebaju...


što ljudi više imaju, više im je potrebno... ja se tome odupirem koliko mogu (već 4 mjeseca nisam kupila niti jednu torbicu   :Wink:  )... 
po meni sve je stvar mjere koju izmjeriš sam sebi...

----------


## Ifigenija

Zorana, ne moraš bit nabrušena, imaš puno istomišljenika.
Mi konkretno radimo na tome da nam je dosta imati gole zidove da nas štite od hladnoće i žege, nešto odjeće i obuće, a svu energiju nastojimo ulagati u odnose, ljubav, mir, vjeru (mi smo katolici) i sve što s njom ide.

Naše dijete u principu ne jede slatkiše, reklame mu tumačimo objašnjenima da je to cilj da se potroše teško zarađeni novci na stvari koje su prikazane kao da će te učiniti sretnima, ne kurimo se na skupa putovanja, na brandove, ne držimo ritam s Jonesovima.

Svim snagama nastojim biti siromah u duhu, i neću stati dok se ne osjetim lagana ko perce, da mogu poletjeti.

Nastojim dijeliti stvari da se za njih ne vežem.

Izbjegavam šoping-centre, ne podupirem potrošačko društvo ekscesivnim šopinzima niti nasjedanjima na zadnju modu i nastojim živjeti što jednostavniji život sa minimalnim "moram". Moram disati, tu i tamo jesti, piti, umrijeti i platiti porez. 

Ne kupujem časopise, ne nerviram se senzacionalističim vijestima... ne znam.

Nastojim živjeti što jednostavniji i prirodniji život. Ne kupujem gotovu hranu; kupujem "sastojke" LOL.

Ta moja odluka bude u teškoj kušnji ako moram u kakvu šetnju šoping centrima - jer sve vrišti - kupi me, kupi, pa pobjegnem od tamo.

E, i volim TBF i dijelim njihov kontrakonzumerizam.

Ipak, nije mi fora negativizam - ipak sam okrenuta slobodi ka, a ne od. Ljubav, mir, vjera... i to je to.

No važno mi je reć da ipak poštujem dosege našeg društva - informacije, medicina, blagodati higijene i tako dalje, i drago mi je da sve to imamo na raspolaganju. 

Ma, uzeti najbolje i podupirati vrijedno, a ignorirati ono što je trulex - to mi je nekako opći ton žviota.

----------


## AdioMare

> Ok, a je li lakse biti ako se ima?


Zar si sumnjala?  :Razz:

----------


## flower

neka istr. su pokazala da su novci zapravo jako bitni do mjere kad ti omogucuju da ne mislis bitno o njima. u tom smislu je lakse biti kad imas.
ali...ne bi ja tako pravocrtno izvela racunicu.
mislim da je bitno i ponderiranje, vrijednost koju dajes stvarima ili onome sto jesi.
lose je ako se definiras kroz ono koliko imas.

----------


## Kanga

Zorana, intrigantna tema   :Smile:  

moj odgovor je u potpisu    :Wink:  . uglavnom, paznju i djelovanje proaktivno usmjeravam na stvari/aktivnosti/odnose/osjecaje koje u zivotu zelim imati, a trudim se ne reagirati na one koje ne zelim (osim ako me bas direktno ne ugrozavaju, pa reagiram iz samoobrane   :Grin:  ). 

evo i jedna zgodna pricica za ilustraciju:

_One of my favorite stories is about a Native American grandfather talking to his young grandson. 
He tells the boy he has two wolves inside of him struggling with each other. 
The first is the wolf of peace, love and kindness. The other wolf is fear, greed and hatred. 
"Which wolf will win, grandfather?" asks the young boy. 
"Whichever one I feed," is the reply. 

--Laura Nithsdale_

----------


## summer

Od svega uzimam onoliko koliko mi pase. Ne osjecam poseban pritisak drustva u tom smislu. Volim kozmetiku, sminku, lijepu odjecu - kupujem u skladu sa mogucnostima. Ne zato sto to netko od mene ocekuje ili trazi - vec zato sto ja to volim i u tome uzivam. Ondje gdje me ponese entuzijazam, kao s malisinom odjecom ili prije sa raznom kozmetikom, sama sebi postavim granice. Nije mi neki ideal hodati zguzvana i flekava, a s druge strane, nemam nego marke srednje klase (jer vise vjerujem u kvalitetu), za pojedine stvari imam limite koliko cu para izdvojiti i na manikir sam isla kad sam se udavala. Tu otprilike potpisujem *Sanju* , *cvijetu* i *magriz*. Ne vidim zasto imanje vise od golih zidova oko nas umanjuje moje ulaganje u odnose, ljubav, mir i slicno navedeno.

Reklame tako i dozivljavam, oglase s ciljem da se nesto proda. Da sam bezglava i idem zbog toga juriti po nesto - nisam. Cesce se na njih ironicno nasmijem jer su naivne za poludit, a TV reklame najcesce ubrzavam jer emisije koje mi se svidjaju snimam. Malisa zasad trazi samo Zivotinjsko carstvo  :Grin:  ali znam da necu popustati na 'skupi ih sve' gluposti. Nadam se da ce usvojiti nas 'srednji put'. 

Inace, imanje djecjeg sampona za citavu obitelj meni znaci da ce moja kosa biti masna, muzevo ce se tjeme osuti, a trosit cemo tri puta vise tog istog sampona i toliko ga cesce kupovati  8)

Sto se rasciscavanja odnosa, neproduktivnih aktivnosti, stresa tice, to je work in progress, ali trudim se...

----------


## vissnja

> S jedne strane se današnje društvo "reklamira" kao "društvo blagostanja i izbora", a u stvari je "društvo potrošnje i nepotrebnosti". Super je što postoji izbor u svemu, no loša je vijest da se ljudi u svemu tome ne mogu snaći i zaista IZABRATI nego se ponašaju kao klinci od 5 godina kad dođu u ogroman dućan sa igračkama pa uzmu kolica i trpaju sve od reda jer im "sve treba".   
> (pretpostavljam da i vi imate sličan osjećaj, zar ne?)


Iz mog životnog primera: posle jadnih i bednih devedesetih u kojima smo nekad jedva preživljavali, a jedino merilo u društvu je bilo koliko imaš, i ja baš tada bila u pubertetu, znači očajnički želela da budem prihvaćena u društvu.... došlo je vreme kad imam. Radila sam i zaradila, i roditelji su imali pa smo upali u tu neku "kupuj, kupuj" maniju... A uz to moja mama malo previše za moj ukus pridaje važnosti spoljašnjem izgledu, te kako ti stoji, te da li je moderno... I pod uticajem svega toga ja sam želela dom kao iz reklame, sa svi onim nepotrebnim glupostima koje su za mene tada značile neko blagostanje. Srećom, brzo sam shvatila da ne želim tako da trošim teško zarađeni novac.
Evo još jednog primera: pričam juče sa jednom mamom iz parka i kažem kako mi je strašno žao što nisam kupila platnene pelene i što Nađa koristi jednokratne, kako ću sa sledećim detetom sigurno imati platnene i kako onda više neću morati da kupujem ništa od tih silnih reklamiranih najbolje-za-vaše-dete proizvoda. I vidim da me žena belo gleda, ne razume, kaže: ceo život slušam od mame kako se mučila, prala, peglala pelene, sestra mi je rodila '93 nismo imali ni za paket pelena, uvijali dete u krpe, mučili se, i sad joj ja pričam o tome kako su jednokratne fuj i bla, bla.... Razumem je donekle jer sam i ja slično razmišljala. U međuvremenu su mi se mnogi pogledi na svet promenili, i iskreno nekad se sama sebi čudim jer mi se razlika mene od pre 5-6 godina i ove sad čini ogromna   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> Ne vidim zasto imanje vise od golih zidova oko nas umanjuje moje ulaganje u odnose, ljubav, mir i slicno navedeno.


Pa recimo zato što kada ja dođem kući s nekoliko vrečica u ruci pa nogom otvaram vrata, nema tu više ni odnosa ni mira. Samo goli zidovi.  :Laughing: 

Šalim se.  :Grin:

----------


## seni

> Seni, nisam sigurna da sam pravilno shvatila ovaj tvoj komentar o politickoj korektnosti ljudi koji "imaju". 
> Recimo, moj muz povremeno radi s covjekom koji stvarno ima. Ali niti on niti itko drugi to njegovo imanje stavlja u prvi plan jer sam taj covjek u prvi plan stavlja svoje bivstvovanje. Barem takav dojam ostavlja.
> Ali, ima ljudi koji imaju i koje to njihovo imanje ima. Znaci, tu je nemoguce takve stvari ne percipirati kao nesto sto ih ne obiljezava jer oni sami to smatraju kao nesto vazno. 
> Naravno da je u svemu tome stvar pojedinca i njegove percepcije kako ce gledati na osobe iz okoline. Ali, ne bih sve koji imaju trpala u isti kos.


mislila sam na to da se kod ovakvih tema obicno pocne onako kao si ti pocela u smislu utjecaja na djecu, pojednostavljenja zivota i slicno, o cemu se moze reci dosta  interesantnoga i inspirativnoga.
pa se onda skrene u susjede, celebritie i u to sto je kome potreba i kome luksuz, pa onda dalje na zgrazanje  o tome sto drugi kupuju...pa onda opcenito na one koji imaju novaca..i tako to
i onda se zapravo dode u perverziju, da se itekako ljude mjeri "konzumerski" - kroz matrijalno samo s drugim predznakom.

----------


## tatek

> [mislila sam na to da se kod ovakvih tema obicno pocne onako kao si ti pocela u smislu utjecaja na djecu, pojednostavljenja zivota i slicno, o cemu se moze reci dosta  interesantnoga i inspirativnoga.


Ovo je onaj dio koji me zanima.
I rado bih čuo iskustva drugih. Vjerujem da možemo dosta toga naučiti/spoznati jedni od drugih i tako pomoći jedni drugima.

----------


## Mony

Nisam tip koji podlijeze reklamama, al ponekad se bas fora osjecam kad si dam oduska, i kad to mogu (evo, novi ab rocket me bas veseli   :Grin:   ) 

Inace, ne razmisljamo o ovakvim temama previse, vec se trudimo biti umjereni da ne pretjerujemo ni u cemu.

Nas je moto pomno odabrati ono sto nam treba (pa makar ponekad i vise od toga) al i znati u tomu uzivati, no isto to i cijeniti. 

Ne znam zasto je fora izbaciti "sve" iz zivota?

----------


## tatek

> Ne znam zasto je fora izbaciti "sve" iz zivota?


Mislim da nitklo ne izbacuje SVE iz života, samo netko stvari prosijava grubljim, a netko finijim sitom.

----------


## summer

> Mony prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne znam zasto je fora izbaciti "sve" iz zivota?
> 
> 
> Mislim da nitklo ne izbacuje SVE iz života, samo netko stvari prosijava grubljim, a netko finijim sitom.


A necije sito ima samo okvir   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

:Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mony prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

Ok, shvatila sam. Ali, meni se cini da je to logicna posljedica momentalnog kretanja ovog naseg drustva; konzumentisti mjere konzumentisticki. Ili tako nekako. :/

----------


## apricot

> Ok, shvatila sam. Ali, meni se cini da je to logicna posljedica momentalnog kretanja ovog naseg drustva; konzumentisti mjere konzumentisticki. Ili tako nekako. :/


ali svi smo mi konzumeri: jedemo, pijemo, odijevamo se, grijemo se, čistimo...
gdje je granica nužnosti i konzumerizma?
tko je postavlja?

----------


## Zorana

Dobro pitanje. Zavisi koja ti je polazna tocka. Sve je to u korijenu isto. Onaj tko ce zaglaviti, zaglavit ce neovisno o novcu koji ima/nema.

----------


## ina33

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ok, shvatila sam. Ali, meni se cini da je to logicna posljedica momentalnog kretanja ovog naseg drustva; konzumentisti mjere konzumentisticki. Ili tako nekako. :/
> 
> 
> ali svi smo mi konzumeri: jedemo, pijemo, odijevamo se, grijemo se, čistimo...
> gdje je granica nužnosti i konzumerizma?
> tko je postavlja?


Svako od nas i razlikuje se od faze do faze. 

A propos pospremanja, ja osobno se tu ne mogu nešto pohvaliti, popriličan sam konzument, jedino bih rađe minimizirala TV, ali MM je ovisnik oteži i teško nam to ide, ja bih navečer gledala samo ciljano i dnevnik, a paljenje po danu mi je strava i užas, a MM-u kao doručak za dobro jutro. Jedino odnosi - tu je bilo što što ne paše otpalo, ne toliko što sam svjesno micala neke nepašuće ljude, nego nema vremena za razbacivanje na one koji mi nisu po volji. I ovu pravilnost sam zapazila u svom nekom krugu - što je manje vremena, potrošnja je veća jer se mora dogodit nabrzaka, što je više vremena, potrošnja je manja jer se nekako drugačije dovija, ali opet imanje i nemanje vremena je upravo proporcionalno novcu (često ko nema vremena ima novaca, i obrnuto). Ono što je vissnja spomenula je isto zanimljivo i dobro to i Drakulićka opisuje u onoj svojoj knjizi "Kako smo preživjeli komunizam i pritom se smijali" - opisuje primjer nje i prijateljice negdje u Americi kako ne mogu odolit kupnji krzna, na zgražanje njihove američke prijateljice i kako joj pokušavaju objasniti da se i ta faza mora "iživit", ugrubo prepričano. Pa možda je ovo sve svima nama jedna faza - mislim, taj konzumerizam, prije nego se ispušemo kao zemlja i unormalimo.

----------


## anamar

što idem starija sve mi manje toga "treba" u životu. 
a konzumerist sam i dalje. samo sad mogu "preživjeti" bez nekih stvari. 

primjerice;
ne treba mi 100 sredstava za čišćenje. koristim par proizvoda.
ne treba mi 100 kremica. samo jedna i bademovo ulje za sve ostalo.
ne treba mi 100 knjiga u polici. samo iskaznica od knjižnice.
ne treba mi 100 časopisa. samo adsl. 
ne treba mi 100 izlazaka godišnje. samo jedan ili dva koncerta da napunim baterije i sjetim se mladih dana.


ali zato mi treba 100 kvadrata, dok mi je dosada bilo dosta i 20   :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

A utjecaj na dijete? Pa nadam se da neće bit baš bezglavi konzument jer nećemo baš moć sve priuštit, ali, opet, vjerojatno će i to ići u fazama. Reklame su i meni više smijeh i zabava, a sumnjam da sad netko baš vjeruje da krema xy vidljivo smanjuje bore - to se nekako prihvaća prešutno da je to sve pretjerano, barem ja mislim da većina nas tako. A, djeca na njih jako reagiraju, moja nećakinja zna završit svaki reklamni slogan (ali ove reklame za tipa Billu, Konzum itd. - nije da ona nešto odlučuje, to joj je kao brojanka). Pojjednostavljivanje života - e, to mislim da će kod nas teško ići, iako ne smatram ja nešto naše živote kompliciranima, ali, opet, htjela bih da ona nekako nađe sebe ne sukobljavajući se s većinskom okolinom - mogla bih u tom smislu potpisat summer. Ali, da sam onako napravila nekakav terminski plan da pojjednostavljujem život, nisam. Neke stvari su se iznutra pojjednostavile same od sebe kako starim pa mi se u glavi slažu neke stvari.

----------


## ina33

> što idem starija sve mi manje toga "treba" u životu. 
> a konzumerist sam i dalje. samo sad mogu "preživjeti" bez nekih stvari. 
> 
> primjerice;
> ne treba mi 100 sredstava za čišćenje. koristim par proizvoda.
> ne treba mi 100 kremica. samo jedna i bademovo ulje za sve ostalo.
> ne treba mi 100 knjiga u polici. samo iskaznica od knjižnice.
> ne treba mi 100 časopisa. samo adsl. 
> ne treba mi 100 izlazaka godišnje. samo jedan ili dva koncerta da napunim baterije i sjetim se mladih dana.
> ...


Genijalan post   :Laughing: !

----------


## anamar

e, da. sad ja ko ina33   :Love:  

zaboravih svezu svega ovoga "ne treba mi..." s roditeljstvom. 
vjerujem da ako meni u životu ne treba puno toga materijalnoga, da će to moje dijete jednog dana i samo prakticirati. 

primjećujete, kako nisam napisala "ne treba mi 100 majica."

----------


## Alexandra Medford

Iako se prvi put javljam, čitam vas već dugo, cijenim ono što ovdje pročitam i možda zato što mi svi (okej, skoro svi   :Grin:  ) djelujete pametno i prosvjećeno nekako sam sve do sad imala strah od pisanja, ali zadnjih dana sam pročitala nekoliko takvih groznih generalizacija da sam uhvatila hrabrost i odlučila vam se pridružiti.

Prvo, u prvom postu kaže Zorana:

"pocevsi od vrlo inspirativno dotjeranih noznih noktiju pa nadalje....i zakljuciti kako su mnogi (od nas) stvarno upali u ralje konzumerizma"

(Oprostite mi što ne znam staviti vaše riječi u onu kućicu da se izdvoje, ali valjda ćete se snaći.)

U početku sam mislila da je ovo neka ironija, ali sam sličan stav pročitala i na topicu o obitelji koja živi u šumi i sad više ne vjerujem dali se autorica šali ili je ozbiljna! Pogledati u nečije nokte i donjeti zaključak o osobi, pa to je i više nego hrabro (a rekla bi i plitko i površno, ali se bojim da se ne shvati kao uvreda). Zašto bi, za boga miloga, uređeni nokti, išta značili?

Ja sam odrasla u obitelji u kojoj je bilo jako malo novaca i u kojoj se svaki dinar okretao dva, tri i pet puta prije nego što se potrošio. Od mame sam nasljedila krajnju racionalnost s novcem, a imam uređene nokte. S druge strane moja sestra je odrasla u istoj obitelji i nije ulovila nijedan šparni gen   :Razz:   i da nema njenog muža vjerojatno bi se zadužila za cipele i torbice toliko da bi morala proglasiti bankrot i prodati kuću da otplati dug, a nokti su joj kratki i nije ih nalakirala nikad u životu. Evo propade teorija o noktima i trošenju.   :Razz:  Barem na primjeru moje familije.

I šta sad to znači da sam ja rob konzumerizma? Imam jedan lak nježno rozi i jedan bezbojni. U nedjelju navečer lijepo stavim djecu spavati, muž ima svoje redovno kartanje, ostanem sama, stavim si muziku, skinem stari lak, ako treba izrašpam nokte, namažem prvo rozi, pa prozirni i onda čitam knjigu dok mi se nokti ne osuše. Ukupno, bez sušenja, sve traje petnaest minuta. U ponedjeljak na posao idem s friškim lakom koji mi traje tjedan dana. Lakovi mi se potroše nakon par mjeseci i kupovina novog mi traje ni jednu minutu, jer lakove kupujem kad idem u dm po nešto drugo. Pošto sam dosadna i predvidljiva uvijek kupujem isti lak od istog proizvođača, i ta dva laka zajedno koštaju manje od 100 kn. Sigurna sam da trošim više vremena na svoju obitelj i na kvalitetno vrijeme s njima od onih koji su jako "protiv kupovine" a troše svoje vrijeme na pisanje i razmišljanje o kupovini i na brojanje polica s ulošcima. Takvi su puno više opterećeni konzumerizmom, svejedno dali kupuju ili ne, ali opterećeni su. A još gore ako idu po ulici i umjesto da uživaju u lijepom danu, gledaju ljduima nokte, torbice ili cipele i razmišljaju koliko je tko potrošio.

I još jedan citat, napisala je Ifigenija:

"Mi konkretno radimo na tome da nam je dosta imati gole zidove da nas štite od hladnoće i žege, nešto odjeće i obuće, a svu energiju nastojimo ulagati u odnose, ljubav, mir, vjeru (mi smo katolici) i sve što s njom ide."

Vidi, "goli zidovi" i skroman život su relativni pojmovi. Ti si pisala o životu u vlastitoj kući, o hidromasažnoj kadi (koja košta pola godišnje plaće većine ljudi na ovom forumu), o plaćenoj pomoći u kućanstvu. To su "goli zidovi" možda u usporedbi s Ivom Todorić ili Lanom Bjondić, ali nisu u usporedbi s hrvatskim prosjekom. A znaš šta je hrvatski prosjek? To je čistaćica u mojoj firmi koju je muž napustio i ostavio samu s dvoje djece ali joj neda rastavu da ne bi morao plaćati alimentaciju. To su radnice u tekstilnoj industriji koje rade za 2000 kn i šest mjeseci čekaju isplatu plaće.

Crvi u hidromasažnoj kadi? Ti draga imaš aristokratske probleme.  :Smile:

----------


## maria71

sad će pp-ovi

----------


## Zorana

Samo da ti pozelim dobrodoslicu.  :Smile:

----------


## anamar

Aleksandra M. i ti generaliziraš. 

pročitaš o crvima u kadi i pomoći u kući i spomenuta forumašica odmah postaje osoba s "aristokratskim problemima". eto generalizacije. 

osim toga, ako i zanemarimo tvoje generaliziranje, zar i ljudi koji pristojno žive ili kako ti kažeš "aristokracija" nema pravo ogoliti svoj život da bi se posvetila nematerijalnome. pa ovdje ne pričamo o bogatstvu/siromaštvu, nego pokušajima pojednostavljivanja života u kojem nam se nameće (a mi podliježemo) određenim obrascima potrošačkog ponašanja.

----------


## Zorana

A sta bi onda bilo ono "drugo" bavljenje materijalnim, na koje nas prisile okolnosti? Vise tema je bilo otvarano vezano za stetnju, nacin kupovanja kojim cemo manje trositi, padalo je gomilu savjeta o pregledavanju reklama, pracenju cijena itd. Sve to skupa odnosi dragocjeno vrijeme plus sto se htjeli-ne htjeli zaglavimo u taj dio svakodnevice koji nas vrti oko kupovanja.

----------


## Mercedes

> gdje je granica nužnosti i konzumerizma?
> tko je postavlja?


Konzum   :Grin:

----------


## Mony

> gdje je granica nužnosti i konzumerizma?
> tko je postavlja?


Postavlja je svatko sebi samome (ili dogovorno unutar obitelji)

pr. Ukoliko postoji vise istomisljenika kako buljenje u TV nije bas pozeljno, uzet cu ga s obzirom na to kako utjece na nasu kvalitetu zivota. Definitivno necu izbaciti TV iz zivota, jer je, eto, to sad u jednom dijelu pucanstva pomodno, dok je u drugoj krajnosti pak pomodno imati sto veci. Dakle, ni jedna ni druga krajnost mi nemaju previse smisla. Naravno, meni osobno. Pa tako mi niti pretjerana zudnja za nuznosti, ali niti pretjerani konzumerizam nemaju smisla, jer su proizvod neke 'mode' s ove ili one strane...

----------


## mama courage

jel postoji mogućnost saznati jel oni u šumi imaju crve u svojoj kadi ?!   :Grin:  

volim berbera na mom zidu.

mony potpisujem.

----------


## anamar

uvijek neko vrijeme i neki novac moraš potrošiti za svakodnevne stvari.

po meni je poanta da pokušaš zadovoljiti potrebe (legitimna je i potreba za luksuzom), da uz to pokušavaš šparat novce, energiju, vrijeme i živce, a sve na dobrobit obitelji, zajednice i okoliša.

----------


## Zorana

Ja neimanje tevea priznajem kao hvale vrijedan pokusaj jedino onima koji nemaju ni laptope ili kompjutere.  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> Ja neimanje tevea priznajem kao hvale vrijedan pokusaj jedino onima koji nemaju ni laptope ili kompjutere.


neimanje kompa u danasnje doba smatram radikalnm potezom. po meni, preradikalnim.
u doba kompijuterizacije i u doba kad se informaticka pismonost broji kao i poznavanje stranog, ako ne i domaceg, jezika.

mislim da je najbitnje u tome svemu naci mjeru. e TO je tesko. imati i znati kad je dosta.

----------


## Zorana

Eno i ivarica na drugom topicu pise da se malo pogubila u racunicama o ekoloskoj osvijestenosti itd. Pitam se tko se ovdje stvarno pogubio, ovi koji pokusavaju biti osvijesteni ili ovi drugi koje boli briga.  :Grin:

----------


## Ifigenija

> I još jedan citat, napisala je Ifigenija:
> 
> "Mi konkretno radimo na tome da nam je dosta imati gole zidove da nas štite od hladnoće i žege, nešto odjeće i obuće, a svu energiju nastojimo ulagati u odnose, ljubav, mir, vjeru (mi smo katolici) i sve što s njom ide."
> 
> Vidi, "goli zidovi" i skroman život su relativni pojmovi. Ti si pisala o životu u vlastitoj kući, o hidromasažnoj kadi (koja košta pola godišnje plaće većine ljudi na ovom forumu), o plaćenoj pomoći u kućanstvu. To su "goli zidovi" možda u usporedbi s Ivom Todorić ili Lanom Bjondić, ali nisu u usporedbi s hrvatskim prosjekom. A znaš šta je hrvatski prosjek? To je čistaćica u mojoj firmi koju je muž napustio i ostavio samu s dvoje djece ali joj neda rastavu da ne bi morao plaćati alimentaciju. To su radnice u tekstilnoj industriji koje rade za 2000 kn i šest mjeseci čekaju isplatu plaće.
> 
> Crvi u hidromasažnoj kadi? Ti draga imaš aristokratske probleme.


Znala sam da će se prije ili poslije javiti netko po  pitanju crva u hidromasažnoj kadi i plaćenoj pomoći...

 :Grin:  

Ne bih u detalje, ali hidromasažna kada i skupe pločice i bedinerica na puno radno vrijeme i milijun drugih koještarija bile su dio mog života i senzacija koje su me dovele do golih zidova i tendenciji ka što skromnijem i jednostavnijem životu.

Kadu neću iščupati da bih svakim centimetrom svjedočila svoj antikonzumerizam. Dovoljno mi je da je pogledam, i nju i druge stvari, i da osjetim još jači poriv da me beštija konzumerizma i svih sličnih tegoba nikad više ne dočepa.

----------


## mama courage

> Eno i ivarica na drugom topicu pise da se malo pogubila u racunicama o ekoloskoj osvijestenosti itd. Pitam se tko se ovdje stvarno pogubio, ovi koji pokusavaju biti osvijesteni ili ovi drugi koje boli briga.


a i ivarica ima probleme s crvima.   :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

leonica, nikad nije dosta.  :Grin:  
M. courage ce jos malo dogurati do toga da se pita cime brisu svoje, konzumentizmom nezagadjene, guze nakon odlaska u wc. (ups, nema toga u sumi)  :Grin:

----------


## anamar

crvi su must have

----------


## Mercedes

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja neimanje tevea priznajem kao hvale vrijedan pokusaj jedino onima koji nemaju ni laptope ili kompjutere. 
> 
> 
> neimanje kompa u danasnje doba smatram radikalnm potezom. po meni, preradikalnim.


Nisam čitala sve od početka, ali po meni nije bitno (ne)imanje kompa, već vrijeme koje mi utrošimo na istom tom kompu   :Grin:  
MIslim, jako bitno što netko ne gleda tv a stalno sjedi za kompom..

----------


## Zorana

Pa boli je briga kad njezine probleme s crvima rjesavaju drugi. A forumska populacija se valjda nadala da ce joj se citav stan ucrvati, toliko su se razocarali nakon vijesti da je lonac ociscen.  :Grin:

----------


## Mercedes

> Kadu neću iščupati da bih svakim centimetrom svjedočila svoj antikonzumerizam. Dovoljno mi je da je pogledam, i nju i druge stvari, i da osjetim još jači poriv da me beštija konzumerizma i svih sličnih tegoba nikad više ne dočepa.


A što se ti sada trebaš ispričavati što imaš kadu? Pa neka imaš, kamo sreće da je svi imamo   :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zorana prvotno napisa
> ...


pa zato sam napisala mjera, zar ne  :Smile:

----------


## Zorana

Ja ocito nemam mjeru.  :Grin:

----------


## Mercedes

> pa zato sam napisala mjera, zar ne


Ma da, ok si ti napisala, nisam te citirala zbog suprostavljanja mišljenja, nego samo da pridodam riječ dvi na temu, pa da ugasim komp    :Wink:

----------


## Felix

ja imam hidromasaznu kadu i nemam crve. jesam li kompetentna za pisanje na ovom topicu?  :Grin:  

ima nesto u postu od alexandre, generaliziranje u jednom i drugom smjeru nema smisla. iako je ponekad tocno, u globalu je povrsno suditi nekoga samo po vanjskom izgledu.

kad citam ovaj topic imam osjecaj da sam kraljica konzumerizma. a opet kad se pogledam u odnosu na 90% prijateljica i poznanica, upravo sam suprotno... 

kao sto rece mony, svatko postavlja granice samom sebi i jedino sebi treba i odgovarati...

----------


## abonjeko

> sad će pp-ovi


MOLIM TE...objasni u kojem pogledu će sada PP-ovi....  :Kiss:  

Ja nikada nisam dobila niti jedan, ali sam uvjerena, nakon što si vrlo konkretno inicirala da se konverzacija prebacuje u backstage, da sam i ja vrlo vjerojatno bila temom takvih PP-ova....NO, nebitno...

S početka priče se razgovor razgranao u tisuće komadića...

Pokušat ću samo nabaciti prvu asocijaciju na ovu temu...

Danas razgovaram s vrlo mladim poslovnim kolegom, izuzetno inteligentnim bićem....i govorim mu kako mi se čini da je jedini bijeg bijeg na selo, "bijeg" od zamornog monotonog kapitalizma u prirodu baveći se kozarstvom, stočarstvom opčenito...baveći se eko seoskim turizmom koji će objediniti sve potrebe ljudi, kvalitetnu prehranu, odmor, zdrav način života, jednostavnost, a opet, s druge strane, namiriti će i neke materijalne potrebe...

Nakon mojega kratkog monologa blijedo mi je rekao kako on želi veliki krevet, veliku kuću, veliki auto....

Žalila sam ga u tom trenutku...zaista sam nekako bila uvjerena da je slijep i da ne vidi dobro te da misli kako treba biti u stanju neprestanog presinga kako bi došao do toga....

Čudno mi je bilo da čak i nakon moje iznesene priče o susjedu koji uzgaja autohtonu vrstu krava na svojoj maloj farmi, dobivajući 4000kn za jednu kravu i plaćajući pastira da radi za njega živeći kao princ iz bajke zahvaljujući osvještenosti i pokušavajući uporno tijekom cijeloga života utvrditi kako biti sretan, a ne biti okovan, njemu još uvijek ništa nije bilo jasno..... :/ 

Da, ako ste me razumjeli...intenzivno radim na tome da se maknem iz ove mašine za mljevenje.....istodobno pokušavajući zadovoljiti svoje freelancer-ske potrebe i potrebe države i nacije.... (izbjegavajući tako bilo kakav potencijalan osjećaj sebičnosti)

----------


## maria71

misliš da sam o tebi razglabala na pp ?

ma daj molim te

----------


## seni

> Danas razgovaram s vrlo mladim poslovnim kolegom, izuzetno inteligentnim bićem....i govorim mu kako mi se čini da je jedini bijeg bijeg na selo, "bijeg" od zamornog monotonog kapitalizma u prirodu baveći se kozarstvom, stočarstvom opčenito...baveći se eko seoskim turizmom koji će objediniti sve potrebe ljudi, kvalitetnu prehranu, odmor, zdrav način života, jednostavnost, a opet, s druge strane, namiriti će i neke materijalne potrebe...


ja ne zelim zivjeti na selu i ne zelim se baviti niti ekoturizmom, niti kozarstvom. zelim se baviti, tim cim se bavim.
ne u smislu da bih ja nipodistavala kozarstvo, ni u kom slucaju, ali ono je dobro za onoga tko osjeca ljubav prema njemu kao zanimanju.

uz to ideja da je to rijesenje problama ovoga svijeta i da bi recept za sretan i ispunjen zivot bio to, da se svi bavimo stocarstvom, mi je 
 :Rolling Eyes:  

ekonomist ni sociolog nisam, ali ono opce znanje tih kategorija je dovoljno, da se na ovako naivno pojednostavljivanje svega, ukocim.

----------


## abonjeko

> misliš da sam o tebi razglabala na pp ?
> 
> ma daj molim te


Ah, totalno si me krivo shvatila....  :Laughing:  ...pitala sam te (zamolila) da mi samo malo objasniš u kojem smislu će sada početi PP-ovi....zaista nisam upoznata s tim....???!!!!  :Love:

----------


## abonjeko

> abonjeko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Danas razgovaram s vrlo mladim poslovnim kolegom, izuzetno inteligentnim bićem....i govorim mu kako mi se čini da je jedini bijeg bijeg na selo, "bijeg" od zamornog monotonog kapitalizma u prirodu baveći se kozarstvom, stočarstvom opčenito...baveći se eko seoskim turizmom koji će objediniti sve potrebe ljudi, kvalitetnu prehranu, odmor, zdrav način života, jednostavnost, a opet, s druge strane, namiriti će i neke materijalne potrebe...
> 
> 
> ja ne zelim zivjeti na selu i ne zelim se baviti niti ekoturizmom, niti kozarstvom. zelim se baviti, tim cim se bavim.
> ne u smislu da bih ja nipodistavala kozarstvo, ni u kom slucaju, ali ono je dobro za onoga tko osjeca ljubav prema njemu kao zanimanju.
> 
> ...


Opet krivo shvaćanje....  :Kiss:   Ovo je bila moja persektiva....to je moja ideja, moja želja i moj osjećaj za "bijeg"....pokušala sam prijatelju samo na taj način objasniti da izbora ima....uvijek postoji alternativa..u mojem slučaju je to eko turizam, kućica i životinje..... Pokušala sam samo primjerom pokazati kako su mladi ljudi danss neinventivni i da trpe "čizme" da bi došli do nekih ciljeva....razočaralo me je što je on vrlo neinteligentni zaklučio kako izbora nema doli mučnog podnošenja...a sve kako bi se imale isprazne materijalne i kratkotrajno blještave stvarčice... :/ 

I kada govorimo o plitkosti (i kada se već vrijeđamo) plitak je onaj tko je moj post shvatio kao nametanje izbora, a ne kao ideju da se proispita kvaliteta sadašnjeg života i koliko nas ta kvaliteta košta duhovnosti....  :Heart:

----------


## koryanshea

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> misliš da sam o tebi razglabala na pp ?
> 
> ma daj molim te
> 
> 
> Ah, totalno si me krivo shvatila....  ...pitala sam te (zamolila) da mi samo malo objasniš u kojem smislu će sada početi PP-ovi....zaista nisam upoznata s tim....???!!!!


pa gdje ti zivis  :Razz: 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...511&highlight=

----------


## maria71

Pa nova forumašica je eksplicitno prozvala neke forumašice i tako....

----------


## seni

i u eko turizmu i stocarstvu nema ekonomske kategorije zarade i prezivljavanja?
trebalo bi pozvati ljude koji zaista zive na selimo od poljodjelstva i stocarstva.
jako bi me zanimalo sto bi nam ispricali.

sigurno mi nije namjera vrijedati, a ako si post tako razumjela, izvinjavam se.

i ako sam dobro procitala, nakon sto si mu ispricala svoju viziju koja ocito nije bila i njegova vizija, zalila si ga i mislila da je slijep??? a uz to je jos i nesto neinteligentno zakljucio???

----------


## abonjeko

> abonjeko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  maria71 prvotno napisa
> ...


Izvrsno pitanje  :Laughing:  ...kada se radi o takvim raspravama redovito sam u nazadnom informativnom položaju....  :Grin:  

Ali, ovu ću malo bolje ispitati....HVALA....   :Kiss:

----------


## Cookie

(Relativni) padobranac kao i Alexandra M., i ja osjećam potrebu nešto reći na ovu temu.

Unatoč tome što se na ovom forumu svako malo busaju u prsa kako je ovo forum na kojem se raspravlja o određenim temama i na određeni način, pa se pod tim geslom žustro upozorava, zaključava i briše, ipak skoro svaka intrigantnija rasprava završi međusobnim optuživanjem i pravdanjem. Nedavni primjer je bila tema na kojoj su se ljudi jedni drugima na koncu pravdali zašto tko ima baš toliko djece koliko ima... A sad se ovdje spočitava ljudima kakvu tko ima kadu i zašto  :Rolling Eyes:  

Od potencijalno intrigantne i vrlo zanimljive teme opet na kraju nastade samo beskorisna svađa. I baš me žalosti vidjeti da ovdašnji forumaši nisu ništa bolji od onih na Indexu i sličnih forumima koje tako volite popljuckati kad god vam se pruži prilika (čast časnim iznimkama). I vaše rasprave završavaju natezanjem i prepucavanjem, jedina je razlika što komunicirate "u rukavicama", pa barem nema prostačenja.

Baš šteta da se jedna tema s tolikim potencijalom ovako završi. I baš šteta da se na jednom forumu s tolikim potencijalom svaka zanimljiva priča ovako završava. A valjda je ljudska priroda uvijek ista pa uvijek dođe do izražaja, bez obzira na kojem forumu ti ljudi pisali...

----------


## abonjeko

> (Relativni) padobranac kao i Alexandra M., i ja osjećam potrebu nešto reći na ovu temu.
> 
> Unatoč tome što se na ovom forumu svako malo busaju u prsa kako je ovo forum na kojem se raspravlja o određenim temama i na određeni način, pa se pod tim geslom žustro upozorava, zaključava i briše, ipak skoro svaka intrigantnija rasprava završi međusobnim optuživanjem i pravdanjem. Nedavni primjer je bila tema na kojoj su se ljudi jedni drugima na koncu pravdali zašto tko ima baš toliko djece koliko ima... A sad se ovdje spočitava ljudima kakvu tko ima kadu i zašto  
> 
> Od potencijalno intrigantne i vrlo zanimljive teme opet na kraju nastade samo beskorisna svađa. I baš me žalosti vidjeti da ovdašnji forumaši nisu ništa bolji od onih na Indexu i sličnih forumima koje tako volite popljuckati kad god vam se pruži prilika (čast časnim iznimkama). I vaše rasprave završavaju natezanjem i prepucavanjem, jedina je razlika što komunicirate "u rukavicama", pa barem nema prostačenja.
> 
> Baš šteta da se jedna tema s tolikim potencijalom ovako završi. I baš šteta da se na jednom forumu s tolikim potencijalom svaka zanimljiva priča ovako završava. A valjda je ljudska priroda uvijek ista pa uvijek dođe do izražaja, bez obzira na kojem forumu ti ljudi pisali...


*Cookie* sestro po trenutnom zaključku.....POTPISALA bih te i dodala kako nema ništa loše u tvome postu kao niti u mojem potpisu već jedno razočaranje i zapravo jedna količina tuge s obzirom na tu činjenicu   :Sad:

----------


## sophisticat

8) 
Mi bi voljeli imati jos veeeeeci krevet od ovog duplog, velikog...ali samo da nas 2 mozemo se lijepo ispruziti po noci ( kad moja dva macica dodju u noci k nama)...

Frizider bi nam mogao pucati po savovima zbog svih onih potrebno-nepotrebnih stvarcica, ali nas doista veseli ono kad je na knap-i  nema veceg gusta nego kupovati samo najosnovnije pa to potrositi (hm, oce li me se shvatiti pogresno?),

Nema mi vece radosti nego kad onako poluumorna popodne sjednem gledati film po mom gustu koji se snimao nocu, dok sam ja tada moguce citala kakav roman...

Hrpu starije ali dobro ocuvane robe ( moje, muzeve i djecije ) sam proslijedila siromasnima, ispraznila ormare i napravila " cistku" ( o tim cistkama mogla bih napisati prirucnik, jer, nije lako izaci iz konzumentskog, skupljackog mentaliteta i naci pravu mjeru)

Mislim da idem (o) u smjeru nekakvog asketizma, djeca su odahnula kad smo se rijesili viska igracaka i namjestili njhove sobice ma gotovo spartanski ( prosllijediti sve one plisance sa njhovim tuznim ocima-sori, morali su ici usreciti neke druge facice)

Ne zelim svojim tek nekim primjerima pokazati da je dovoljno materijalno pobacati ili proslijediti- nama je nastao taj neki " klik" u glavama ( mojoj, muzevoj i djecijima) i sad su i djeca sretnija sa manje materijalnog oko sebe...i naucila su da 
1.nekog mogu usreciti sa svojim stvarima i 2. da novo nece dobiti dok se starog nekada ne rijese..
Da, i mi se smijemo tv reklamama...a super rtl kanal sam spernula, jer ispiranje mozgova djeci njhovim reklamama mi je jednostavno dizalo zivce...

----------


## cvijeta73

pa ja mislim da je ova rasprava baš u redu  :/ 

a što se tiče životinja - abonjeko, dobro pazi, nije tako lako sa kozama, mogla bi tvoja avantura završiti kao ona od bivšeg očuha mm-a. odlučio čovjek pobjeći od kapitalizma na selo i kupio stado od 100 ovaca. sve do jedne su mu uginule u roku od godine dana. čitao čovjek knjige, pa umislio da je stočar. i poljoprivrednik. :/

i uz to dobio i prefiks "bivši"  :Grin:

----------


## abonjeko

> pa ja mislim da je ova rasprava baš u redu  :/ 
> 
> a što se tiče životinja - abonjeko, dobro pazi, nije tako lako sa kozama, mogla bi tvoja avantura završiti kao ona od bivšeg očuha mm-a. odlučio čovjek pobjeći od kapitalizma na selo i kupio stado od 100 ovaca. sve do jedne su mu uginule u roku od godine dana. čitao čovjek knjige, pa umislio da je stočar. i poljoprivrednik. :/
> 
> i uz to dobio i prefiks "bivši"



Moja malenkost ne zna ama baš ništa  tome, ali, imam svoga Alexa koji je maher za poljoprivredu, biodinamiku, eko-uzgoj i stočarstvo....i ja sam, poput svakoga lonca, valjda, našla svoj poklopac.... :/

----------


## abonjeko

> i u eko turizmu i stocarstvu nema ekonomske kategorije zarade i prezivljavanja?
> trebalo bi pozvati ljude koji zaista zive na selimo od poljodjelstva i stocarstva.
> jako bi me zanimalo sto bi nam ispricali.
> 
> sigurno mi nije namjera vrijedati, a ako si post tako razumjela, izvinjavam se.
> 
> i ako sam dobro procitala, nakon sto si mu ispricala svoju viziju koja ocito nije bila i njegova vizija, zalila si ga i mislila da je slijep??? a uz to je jos i nesto neinteligentno zakljucio???


Ne želim te ignorirati, svakako ti želim objasniti neke stvari, ali vidim da se uporno mimoilazimo...  :Wink:  na sva ova pitanja i konstatacije sam već dala odgovore u prethodnim postovima  :Kiss:  

Ne vrijeđam se, samo uvijek ostanem nekako neshvaćena....  :Sad:  bolje reći, krivo shvaćena...pa ne znam čija je percepcija iskrivljena u svim tim mojim pustim forumskim razgovorima....možda ne znam objasniti neke stvari, a možda neki u samom začetku shvaćaju neke konverzacije negativnima.... :/

----------


## Mercedes

> pa ja mislim da je ova rasprava baš u redu  :/ 
> 
> a što se tiče životinja - abonjeko, dobro pazi, nije tako lako sa kozama, mogla bi tvoja avantura završiti kao ona od bivšeg očuha mm-a. odlučio čovjek pobjeći od kapitalizma na selo i kupio stado od 100 ovaca. sve do jedne su mu uginule u roku od godine dana. čitao čovjek knjige, pa umislio da je stočar. i poljoprivrednik. :/
> 
> i uz to dobio i prefiks "bivši"


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## fegusti

> ...Svi znamo da vecina djece reagira pozitivno na sarenilo reklama, bljestave izloge i kojekakve gluposti koje doslovno vriste s polica da ih se kupi. Kako im objasnjavate to sve skupa i u kojoj mjeri vas brine da ce mozda i vasa djeca "zaglaviti" u sistemu ili u njegovom negativnom dijelu"


moj mali od 20 mjeseci je u  fazi kada želi da mu kupim domestos i kalgon   :Laughing:  
ja mu onda lijepo objasnim da mu to ne treba.

...kao ni mami   :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> [
> Ne vrijeđam se, samo uvijek ostanem nekako neshvaćena....  bolje reći, krivo shvaćena...pa ne znam čija je percepcija iskrivljena u svim tim mojim pustim forumskim razgovorima....možda ne znam objasniti neke stvari, a možda neki u samom začetku shvaćaju neke konverzacije negativnima.... :/


obzirom da i ja tvoje postove uglavnom doživljavam kao vrlo isključive, odnosno pojednostavljeno "tko ne misli kao ja - neinteligentan je i plitak" (nisam to nikome na pp rekla, majke mi   :Grin:  ), a isto mislim da se ne kužimo, i da u biti imaš puno toga pametnog za kasti   :Kiss:  , baš bi voljela da, ako se ne ljutiš ti ukažem gdje kod mene dolazi do "kratkog spoja" s tvojim postovima.




> razočaralo me je što je on vrlo neinteligentni zaklučio kako izbora nema doli mučnog podnošenja...a sve kako bi se imale isprazne materijalne i kratkotrajno blještave stvarčice...


npr. ova tvoja rečenica ne ostavlja drugi izbor - dakle, ili selo, ili čizma. oni koji ne odaberu život na selu, život mučki podnose. a gdje smo tu mi, koji možda volimo svoj grad, njegovu gradsku vrevu, njegov puls, povijest, i osjećamo ga kao dio sebe. ili mi, koji volimo svoj posao, kojima jutarnja budilica nije sinonim za čizmu, nego možda za izazove koje nosi novi dan? ili mi, koji između plaćanja režija, mirovinskog i zdravstvenog, još uvijek nailazimo na dovoljno prostora za pobjedu duha usprkos materijalnim blještavim stvarčicama?

----------


## tatek

Ja ne vidim ništa tako strašno u tome što diskusija ponekad bude življa i što dođe do (ipak relativno pristojne i u smjeru zadane teme usmjerene) konfrontacije - različiti smo ljudi, ima nas tu stotine sa stotinama iskustava, želja, ideja ... i nije čudo da svaki vidi na drugi način istu stvar i da svaki gorljivo brani svoje mišljenje. Ja mogu razumjeti i abonjeko i seni i vas ostale i sve dok ne tvrdite da je vaš izbor jedini ispravni (a abonjeko to nije tvrdila za sebe, ja sam to razumio baš onako kako je ona napisala ... možda i zato što njene postove uvijek pažljivo pratim) i da su ostali bezveze dotle mi je ok ta prepiska.

Nego, ono što mi je žao je to što se kroz ovakvu diskusiju okopojedinih "sitnica" ipak gubi generalni smisao ove rasprave koji po meni ipak prelazi nivo odlazaka na manikiranje, upotrebe domestosa ili broja različitih krema za lice. To su detalji, a mene bi zanimala generalizacija ...

Tu i tamo su se do sada spominjali ljudi koji žive po diktatu tog sadašnjeg potrošačkog društva ... no, ja tu vidim dviej glavne podvrste. jedni su oni koji u tom valu uživaju, plivaju zato jer im je volja, uživaju trošiti. A drugi su oni kojima to nije užitak, no an neki način su prisiljeni biti u tome kovitlacu - obično to nisu ljudi koji mlate pare zato jer se "tako mora" nego više ljudi koji su u to uključeni s druge, ne-potrošačke, strane.

U zadnja 2-3 mjeseca sam pričao sa nekoliko ljudi koji su nezadovoljni svojim položajem na poslu jer im taj posao ne dozvoljava normalno vrijeme sa obitelji, slobodno vrijeme za sebe, ugrožava im život kroz zdravstvene tegobe nastale zbog stresa ... no, oni nemaju petlje iskočiti van iz tog sistema jer se boje za egzistenciju, muči ih otplata kredita za (nužni) stan, budućnost do penzije ... dakle, nisu to pitanja "Alfa Romeo ili jaguar" ili "Vila sa 8 ili 10 soba", već čista egzistencija. To su u pravilu obrazovani ljudi na rukovodećim mjestima, predano vrše svoj posao, cijenjeni su ... i ako iskoče s tog mjesta skočit će u prazni prostor. Umjesto da rade ono što rade (rade to dobro, vole taj posao, no prestresan je) ne znaju što bi radili - sadašnji posao ne mogu raditi "na pola vremena", sistem ne prihvaća takve ideje, ili si 100% u tome ili letiš van ... a osjećaju odgovornost prema obitelji, obavezama itd.

Ja sam krenuo tim putem prije par godina kad sam preuzeo mjesto project managera, no vrlo brzo sam uvidio da to nije za mene pa sam se vratio u tehniku i to mi je ok. Sam čin prelaska je uzrokovao istina manje potrese (svi su se čudili, nagovarali me da nastavim itd, a ja sam znao da to mogu raditi bolje nego dosta drugih pa je tu bila u igri malo i moja taština ... no, odolio sam svim vanjskim i unutarnjim utjecajima), no izašao sam na vrijeme. No, ti drugi ljudi su već predugo u tome i sad je puno teže iskočiti kad si u vlaku koji juri velikom brzinom, a ti više ne znaš što ima izvan njega. I onda oni jure i dalje vlakom dok ih iz njega ne katapultira nešto - najčešće neka grda boleština, rjeđe obiteljska situacija (prijetnja razvodom itd).

Dakle, ti ljudi su po meni jedne od većih žrtava ovog sadašnjeg društva, a tim gore je po njih to što su svjesni svoje pozicije pa svoju polaganu propast gledaju otvorenim očima ... No, na sreću, neki ipak iskoče i iz tako jurećeg vlaka, prežive, a cijena je potpuno nerazumijevanje okoline - mislim da u tu grupu spadaju i onih dvoje iz istarske šume o kojiam je bial riječ na drugoj temi. U nju spada i jedan poznanik koji je napustio akademsku karijeru kako bi postao profesionalni glazbenik na jednom vrlo neobičnom instrumentu, u nju spadaju oni akademski obrazovani građani koji provode po 6 mjeseci godišnje na velebitu ...

----------


## Zorana

Ok, ja cu sad krenuti s nekim malo "dubljim" stvarima, ali necu predugo jer moram ici. Ja se nekad zateknem u razmisljanju i osjecaju da sadasnji trenutak nije dovoljno dobar ako nije ispunjen nekom aktivnoscu, konzumiranjem necega, bilo cega (pocevsi od odlaska negdje pa nadalje). I to me dosta frustrira u zadnje vrijeme. Imam dojam da djeci ne pruzim dovoljno ako nema nekog super poticajnog odlaska negdje ili neke super zabavne aktivnosti. A u biti znam da im time saljem poruku upravo onu koju zelim izbjeci, da nesto puno treba  za zadovoljstvo. 
Ako ima koja sugestija, dobrodosla je. Znaci, cilj je opustiti maksimalno i uzivati u trenutku. Upravo to mi se cini kao jedna od najvecih teznji i zamki modernog nacina zivota. A ponekad mi se cini i kao nemoguca misija.

----------


## tatek

> Ako ima koja sugestija, dobrodosla je. Znaci, cilj je opustiti maksimalno i uzivati u trenutku. Upravo to mi se cini kao jedna od najvecih teznji i zamki modernog nacina zivota. A ponekad mi se cini i kao nemoguca misija.


*Zorana*, velkam to d klab!
Da, ja isto imam sličan problem, svjestan sam ga i radim na njegovu rješavanju. Čini mi se da svi mi bolje funkcioniramo kad je lijepo vrijeme, izađemo u prirodu i tu se zabavljamo bilo čime, bez obzira bili na igralištu iza zgrade, bilo na najbližem brdu, bilo u zemlji 500 km od doma. No, kad navale kiše, hladnoće itd, tada smo nekako skučeni u naša 4 zida (možda i zato što su djeca navikla na više prostora) i imam dojam da tad MORAMO nekamo otići (prijatelji, muzej, kupovina) kako bi imali ispunjen dan. A to nije točno. Samo treba imati ideju-pokretač neke aktivnosti ... no, ona zna često izostati pa sve ide dalje po nekoj šabloni ...

----------


## cvijeta73

evo, ja se ponosim svojom odlukom koja nije u rangu odlaska u šumu, ali me ipak čini sretnom - prije par godina odbila sam posao sa značajno boljom plaćom iz jednog, jedinog razloga. a taj je bio godišnji po ljeti. tu svetinju ne dam, ta moja četiri tjedna u komadu. i činjenicu da su mi na sadašnjem poslu prekovremeni sati iznimka, a ne pravilo. 
tatek, što kažeš na moje sito? nije baš neko, ha?  :Grin:  

možda imaš pravo tatek, možda se ponekad čini da nemamo izbora, a izbor ipak postoji. 

što se mene tiče, nema tog posla na svijetu zbog kojeg bi ja riskirala svoje zdravlje i obitelj - no way. 

e, da, imam i ja jednog poznanika koji je imao blistavu karijeru znanstvenika, otišao u japan na doktorat, naučio japanski u rekordnom roku, tamo postigao jako puno i...onda je puknuo, u međuvremenu se oženio s japankom, i otišao u neko japansko selo kod njene obitelji i uzgaja kokoši s njima. i pita njega njegova baka - pa, kako ti je tamo? a kaže on - dobro, nona, dobro.
a ona - pa kakvo je to mjesto gdje živiš? a on će - a to ti je nona kao naš brgud (mjesto iznad opatije - na učki). i na to će nona - a ča ja znan, ča si trebal poć va japan da živiš va brgude?   :Grin:

----------


## seni

> a ona - pa kakvo je to mjesto gdje živiš? a on će - a to ti je nona kao naš brgud (mjesto iznad opatije - na učki). i na to će nona - a ča ja znan, ča si trebal poć va japan da živiš va brgude?


da,  treba poc u japan da se vratis va brgude.   :Smile:

----------


## Zorana

Tatek, mozda previse ocekujemo? Mozda je to zatvaranje u cetiri zida neka protuprirodna situacija pa nije ni cudo da se tako osjecamo? A mozda je to samo izgovor?  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ok, ja cu sad krenuti s nekim malo "dubljim" stvarima, ali necu predugo jer moram ici. Ja se nekad zateknem u razmisljanju i osjecaju da sadasnji trenutak nije dovoljno dobar ako nije ispunjen nekom aktivnoscu, konzumiranjem necega, bilo cega (pocevsi od odlaska negdje pa nadalje). I to me dosta frustrira u zadnje vrijeme. Imam dojam da djeci ne pruzim dovoljno ako nema nekog super poticajnog odlaska negdje ili neke super zabavne aktivnosti. A u biti znam da im time saljem poruku upravo onu koju zelim izbjeci, da nesto puno treba  za zadovoljstvo. 
> Ako ima koja sugestija, dobrodosla je. Znaci, cilj je opustiti maksimalno i uzivati u trenutku. Upravo to mi se cini kao jedna od najvecih teznji i zamki modernog nacina zivota. A ponekad mi se cini i kao nemoguca misija.


e da, sad si me podsjetila što još ne volim - sintagmu "kvalitetno vrijeme s djecom". imali smo predavanje u školi gdje nam je rečeno da dnevno moramo barem 10 minuta kvalitetno provoditi vrijeme s djecom.  :? 
što god to trebalo značiti. ako sam ja kvalitetna i mm, a mislim da jesmo, i ako su naša djeca kvalitetna, a mislim da jesu - kako vrijeme koje provodimo zajedno može biti nekvalitetno?
tipičan konzumerizam, s tim kvalitetnim vremenom.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tatek

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a ona - pa kakvo je to mjesto gdje živiš? a on će - a to ti je nona kao naš brgud (mjesto iznad opatije - na učki). i na to će nona - a ča ja znan, ča si trebal poć va japan da živiš va brgude?  
> 
> 
> da,  treba poc u japan da se vratis va brgude.


Očito treba proć kroz drek da bi se došlo do zvijezda, pa makar one bile u Brgudu.
(bez uvrede za japance, pri dreku mislim na "puknuće" dotičnoga, a ne na boravak u japanskom selu   :Wink:  )

To je baš to o čemu sam pisao - kad se iskaće iz jurećeg vlaka tad se obično en padne na noge nego na glavu i ljudi umjesto u klasičnoj egzistenciji završe u japanskom selu, istarskoj šumi, nekom egzotičnom zanimanju ... a ne kao prodavači u dućanu preko puta, ekonomisti u lokalnoj amoupravi i sl.

----------


## tatek

*Cvijeta*, ja se slažem s tim zahtjevom o "kvalitetnom" vremenu s  djecom, jer znam kako izgleda i kvalitetno vrijeme (kad smo zajedno, ja uključen u njihov svijet) i nekvalitetno (kad si mislim nešto svoje pa na svako dječje pitanje odgovaram sa "aha").

Ja sam možda malo specifičan po tom pitanju jer sam se kao mali uvijek igrao ili sam ili samo sa sestrom (živjeli smo u pustom dijelu naselja, s malo djece u blizini) pa mi je bilo normalno zadubiti se u neku igru i tako se igrati satima. Sad klinci (pa i moji) imaju kraće razdoblje pažnje (znate te priče: brži ritam života, TV itd itd itd) pa se često desi da se ja dublje ufuram u igru sa njima nego oni   :Razz: 

Ja sam inače čovjek od prirode i gibanja tako da su mi 4 zida na dulje vrijeme uvijek protuprirodna situacija, no naviknuo sam se vremenom ... a li sad to treba prenijeti i na klince, a oni vjerojatno osjete moj poriv za izlaskom bolje od mene samog.
MŽ je sposobna ostati u kući po nekoliko dana bez da nosom pomoli van, ja nisam taj tip iako imam u kući sto mogućnosti za zabavu i trošenje vremena ...

----------


## Zorana

Ja mislim da je to s kvalitetno provedenim vremenom fraza izmisljena upravo za ovo nase prezaposleno drustvo kako bi se roditeljima olaksala savjest. Ono, nema veze sto vas nema po citave dane s djecom, sat vremena provedenog kvalitetno cini cuda. Kao da to "kvalitetno" provedeno vrijeme treba parirati tom nekom drugom vremenu kojeg ustvari nemamo i koje trosimo negdje drugdje. Ili ono: bolje zaposlena majka koja kvalitetno provede sat vremena s djetetom nego mama koja je doma, ali citavi dan cisti i pece kolace.  :Grin:  I da ne nabrajam dalje. 
Uglavnom, nemam ja nesto posebno vazno ovdje za reci jer jesam doma s djecom, ali stalno se opterecujem s tom idejom kvalitetno provedenog vremena. :/

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ja mislim da je to s kvalitetno provedenim vremenom fraza izmisljena upravo za ovo nase prezaposleno drustvo kako bi se roditeljima olaksala savjest. Ono, nema veze sto vas nema po citave dane s djecom, sat vremena provedenog kvalitetno cini cuda. Kao da to "kvalitetno" provedeno vrijeme treba parirati tom nekom drugom vremenu kojeg ustvari nemamo i koje trosimo negdje drugdje. Ili ono: bolje zaposlena majka koja kvalitetno provede sat vremena s djetetom nego mama koja je doma, ali citavi dan cisti i pece kolace.  I da ne nabrajam dalje. 
> Uglavnom, nemam ja nesto posebno vazno ovdje za reci jer jesam doma s djecom, ali stalno se opterecujem s tom idejom kvalitetno provedenog vremena. :/


pa možda naša djeca i nemaju toliku potrebu da s nama kvalitetno provode vrijeme? nije tvrdnja, samo razmišljanje na glas. možda baš, naročito jer je tvojih troje, im i treba mama da se kuhinjom širi miris pečenih kolača koji čini tako sladak miris doma?
možda je veća naša potreba da uhvatimo to njihovo vrijeme koje tako brzo prolazi, nego njihova?  :/

----------


## tatek

> Ja mislim da je to s kvalitetno provedenim vremenom fraza izmisljena upravo za ovo nase prezaposleno drustvo kako bi se roditeljima olaksala savjest. Ono, nema veze sto vas nema po citave dane s djecom, sat vremena provedenog kvalitetno cini cuda. Kao da to "kvalitetno" provedeno vrijeme treba parirati tom nekom drugom vremenu kojeg ustvari nemamo i koje trosimo negdje drugdje. Ili ono: bolje zaposlena majka koja kvalitetno provede sat vremena s djetetom nego mama koja je doma, ali citavi dan cisti i pece kolace.  I da ne nabrajam dalje. 
> Uglavnom, nemam ja nesto posebno vazno ovdje za reci jer jesam doma s djecom, ali stalno se opterecujem s tom idejom kvalitetno provedenog vremena. :/


Ja sam na sebi osjećam kad je vrijeme sa djecom "kvalitetno",a  kad nije, ne kaže mi to netko drugi.   :Wink:  
Može biti da je to nekakav sad modni presing za tim "kvalitetnim" vremenom, ali ja mislim da to nije bezveze. Zaista nije isto biti s djecom i istovremeno gledati TV ili pričati sa susjedom prek telefona ili pak se zaista udubiti u dječji razgovor ili igru.

----------


## tatek

> [
> pa možda naša djeca i nemaju toliku potrebu da s nama kvalitetno provode vrijeme? nije tvrdnja, samo razmišljanje na glas. možda baš, naročito jer je tvojih troje, im i treba mama da se kuhinjom širi miris pečenih kolača koji čini tako sladak miris doma?
> možda je veća naša potreba da uhvatimo to njihovo vrijeme koje tako brzo prolazi, nego njihova?  :/


Mislim da je potreba obostrana.
Oni žele publiku, mi želimo trenutke za pamćenje.
Mada, ako je vrijeme zaista "kvalitetno"   :Laughing:  tad se aktivnosti odvijaju spontano, bez ovakvih primisli.   :Wink:

----------


## abonjeko

*cvijeta73*  :Kiss:  ...uvijek rado prihvaćam kritike jer me podržavaju u daljnjem usmjeravanju....da nema ljudi koji mi s vremena na vrijeme kažu kako griješim u nekim stvarima, pretvorila bih se u egocentrika....na faksu su me uvijek učili da je dobar komunikolog onaj koji zna dobro slušati....  :Smile:  

Ipak, *tatek* je sve vrlo lijepo i jezgrovito objasnio...može biti da sam s njim na jednoj istoj valnoj duljini...može biti da idemo u istome smjeru pa se razumijemo... nikako ne mislim na ovakav način na koji si me shvatila....ne namećem "selo" već mogućnost izbora, mogućnost promjene i da vam ukažem kako stanje vezanosti za materiju može biti pogubno za ljudsko psihičko i fizičko zdravlje....

Dečko s kojim sam vodila konverzaciju je poddirektor jedne velike obiteljske firme i užasno pati, a jako je pametan u mnogo stvari pa je moj zaključak bio da je on očito neinteligentan kada sam mu pokušala na jedan indirektan način ukazati da izbora ima, da ne mora trpjeti oca i njegova maltretiranja samo zato što misli da nema drugoga puta....on je, jadan, zaključio kako nema drugog penjanja do materije doli mučnog, strašnog podnošenja najgorih maltretiranja (ja sam bila svjedok nekim njihovim razgovorima i vjerujte mi, to bi samo lud čovjek mogao podnositi)....a za što????? Ne podcenjujem njega, on je marljiv, predan i discipliniran, ali nije svoj i nezaedovoljan je, depresivan, ali uspješan?????i sve dok bude mislio da mu je otac jedini izlaz biti će rob....Upravo ON i takvi poput njega su žrtve društva....svaka čast vama koji nalazite sreću u takvom društvu...zaista sam ovo rekla bez pretencioznosti i ironije.....  :Love:  

*tatek*...divim ti se na tvojoj hrabrosti....današnje društvo je nametnulo neke konkretno iskrivljene vrijednosti i čim odbiješ npr. mjesto voditelja većina ljudi misli da si budala, da si totalni idiot koji nema previše pameti u glavi, a neki te se i srame....

Ja sam s mjesta urednice du-news-a i voditeljice jednog radija prešla na rad u suvenirnici.....prvih 10-ak dana me je udarao ego i bio mi je nevjerojatan bed.... sada sam nitko i ništa (po društvenim vrijednostima)... ali sam sretna, imam svoje radno vrijeme, vrijeme za sebe, za obitelj....za daljnje usavršavanje....i uvjerena sam da kvalitetan lider mora proći baš SVA zanimanja...od direktora do šalterskog službenika, vozača i čistaća da bi znao kvalitetno upravljati ljudskim resursima (nažalost, mnogi to ne znaju jer su se rodili sa zlatnom žlicom u guzici)....

*Zorana*  :Kiss:  ja također ne znam manevrirati sa svim tim nametima koje nam je televizija i suvremeni marketing nametnuo...trebaš biti nevjerojatan ratnik (možda malo i preekstreman poput onog para s djecom iz istarske šume) da bi svemu tome izmigoljio....možda netko ne želi izmigoljiti tome (kao što me je cvijeta upozorila) i ja takve ne želim podcjenjivati...oni imaju svoju sreću u tom sistemu, dok mi težimo za srećom u nekom drugog sistemu...i to je sve....to su ljudi...to je priznavanje različitosti....ja sam se svojim postovima orijentirala na upite Zorane (koja je i začetnica ovog topica te sam u svojem prvom postu na ovu temu rekla kako sam isključivo pročitala samo njezin prvi post)) na kojoj sam osjetila da želi "van" iz ovog sistema upravo zato je nastao moj odgovor s asocijacijom na onoga dečka....

----------


## seni

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja mislim da je to s kvalitetno provedenim vremenom fraza izmisljena upravo za ovo nase prezaposleno drustvo kako bi se roditeljima olaksala savjest. Ono, nema veze sto vas nema po citave dane s djecom, sat vremena provedenog kvalitetno cini cuda. Kao da to "kvalitetno" provedeno vrijeme treba parirati tom nekom drugom vremenu kojeg ustvari nemamo i koje trosimo negdje drugdje. Ili ono: bolje zaposlena majka koja kvalitetno provede sat vremena s djetetom nego mama koja je doma, ali citavi dan cisti i pece kolace.  I da ne nabrajam dalje. 
> Uglavnom, nemam ja nesto posebno vazno ovdje za reci jer jesam doma s djecom, ali stalno se opterecujem s tom idejom kvalitetno provedenog vremena. :/
> 
> 
> Ja sam na sebi osjećam kad je vrijeme sa djecom "kvalitetno",a  kad nije, ne kaže mi to netko drugi.   
> Može biti da je to nekakav sad modni presing za tim "kvalitetnim" vremenom, ali ja mislim da to nije bezveze. Zaista nije isto biti s djecom i istovremeno gledati TV ili pričati sa susjedom prek telefona ili pak se zaista udubiti u dječji razgovor ili igru.


mislim da to nije samo modni presing.
imas dovoljno izvjestaja koji pokazuju kako ima vise nego dovoljno obitelji u kojoj djeca satima popodne i navecer bulje u televiziju sa cipsom u ruci....nemaju pojma kako izgleda jedan zajednicki obiteljski obrok, jedan zajednicki razgovor, igranje catana ili covjece ne ljuti se ili sto vec, o izletima u prirodu, posjete kazalistu, muzeju, knjiznici, itd... da ne govorim itd.

svaki put kad procitam takve izvjestaje, smrznem se.

----------


## Zorana

Tatek, vidim i ja po sebi razliku u tom smislu da znam odrediti kad je provedeno vrijeme s nekim ok, a kad nije. Ima sati ili dana kad se osjecam navecer jako frustrirano i to je upravo onda kad ZNAM da se nisam posvetila tom svom vremenu i djeci kako treba. Znaci, pricam s nekim, a slucam na pola uha, igram se, a u biti lutam mislima itd. Nepogresiv je osjecaj ispravnosti koji covjek osjeti nakon trenutaka u kojima je bio svom svojom paznjom i koje je u potpunosti zivio, ne samo odradjivao.

----------


## marta

> Uglavnom, nemam ja nesto posebno vazno ovdje za reci jer jesam doma s djecom, ali stalno se opterecujem s tom idejom kvalitetno provedenog vremena. :/


  :Laughing:  

Svoje odluke o novcu, zaradjivanju i konzumiranju sam davno donijela. Radim skraceno, za hranu. Ne zelim pri tome reci da me poslodavac placa grahom, nego da je moja placa dovoljna tek da pokrije troskove hrane, higijenskih potrepstina i jos kakve sitnice za nasu obitelj. Sve ostalo pokriva muz koji bi mogao raditi i zaraditi duplo, ali kad je vidio da se radi takvih stvari raspadaju brakovi i obitelji, brzo je i efikasno napravio reviziju prioriteta. 

I potpisujem tateka, gledam svakodnevno ljude u zrvnju, kako ne mogu (to oni misle, ja na to gledam drugacije) izaci. I ne cude me onda ni Brgud, ni Japan, ni suma. Kad pustis da te voda nosi - zavrsis na vodopadu.

----------


## Felix

drago mi je da je tatek vratio raspravu u zanimljive vode  :Smile:  




> U zadnja 2-3 mjeseca sam pričao sa nekoliko ljudi koji su nezadovoljni svojim položajem na poslu jer im taj posao ne dozvoljava normalno vrijeme sa obitelji, slobodno vrijeme za sebe, ugrožava im život kroz zdravstvene tegobe nastale zbog stresa ... no, oni nemaju petlje iskočiti van iz tog sistema jer se boje za egzistenciju, muči ih otplata kredita za (nužni) stan, budućnost do penzije ... dakle, nisu to pitanja "Alfa Romeo ili jaguar" ili "Vila sa 8 ili 10 soba", već čista egzistencija. To su u pravilu obrazovani ljudi na rukovodećim mjestima, predano vrše svoj posao, cijenjeni su ... i ako iskoče s tog mjesta skočit će u prazni prostor. Umjesto da rade ono što rade (rade to dobro, vole taj posao, no prestresan je) ne znaju što bi radili - sadašnji posao ne mogu raditi "na pola vremena", sistem ne prihvaća takve ideje, ili si 100% u tome ili letiš van ... a osjećaju odgovornost prema obitelji, obavezama itd.


upravo si opisao mm-a. posao kojim se bavi ne mozes raditi samo 8 sati dnevno, kamoli manje. ili si unutra, ili nisi. a da izadje iz njega - sto bi radio? :? ne znam. pa se i dalje igramo samohrane majke i tate vjecno na sluzbenom putu.

dobra primjedba u vezi ostanka unutar 4 zida kad je vani hladno i mracno. ja uvijek ostanem unutra i dan mi ode u nista, pa se osjecam krivo sto nisam djetetu pruzila neku konstruktivnu zabavu na svjezem zraku. a opet, sklupcana pod dekicom dok je vani kisa i mrak taako mi se ne da ici van na bljuzgu i smrzavati se.  :/ 

a zapravo, zasto bi stalno morali nesto raditi? sto fali tome da ti neki dan, blasfemije li, _ode u nista_?

----------


## seni

> dobra primjedba u vezi ostanka unutar 4 zida kad je vani hladno i mracno. ja uvijek ostanem unutra i dan mi ode u nista, pa se osjecam krivo sto nisam djetetu pruzila neku konstruktivnu zabavu na svjezem zraku. a opet, sklupcana pod dekicom dok je vani kisa i mrak taako mi se ne da ici van na bljuzgu i smrzavati se.  :/ 
> 
> _ode u nista_?


nama su takvi dani (kojih nema puno poradi drustvenog zivota i cure i nas) bas fini. citamo, slusamo muziku, mm i cura zajedno muziciraju, kuhamo, pecemo palcinke, igramo catan, monopoly ili nesto trece, malo i pridrijemnemo nakon rucka...i slicno

----------


## abonjeko

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zorana prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja sam se smrzula kada sam shvatila koliko vremena provodim za Interentom s djetetom u rukama....nakon toga sam odlučila rezati sva takva "nekvalitetno" provedena vremena :/

----------


## yaya

> Ja mislim da je to s kvalitetno provedenim vremenom fraza izmisljena upravo za ovo nase prezaposleno drustvo kako bi se roditeljima olaksala savjest. Ono, nema veze sto vas nema po citave dane s djecom, sat vremena provedenog kvalitetno cini cuda. Kao da to "kvalitetno" provedeno vrijeme treba parirati tom nekom drugom vremenu kojeg ustvari nemamo i koje trosimo negdje drugdje. Ili ono: bolje zaposlena majka koja kvalitetno provede sat vremena s djetetom nego mama koja je doma, ali citavi dan cisti i pece kolace.  I da ne nabrajam dalje. 
> Uglavnom, nemam ja nesto posebno vazno ovdje za reci jer jesam doma s djecom, ali stalno se opterecujem s tom idejom kvalitetno provedenog vremena. :/


Ovo kao da sam ja napisala (osim što nisam doma s djecom nego radim) totalno kužim o čemu pišeš, i isto kao i ti ponekad imam grižnju savjest jer sam recimo prala prozore dok je Sonja gledala crtić. Poludim kad me to šćepa :/  ali opet s druge strane Sonja se tako rijetko zaigra sama da jedva čekam tih nekih svojih 5 minuta pa me onda opet peče savjest i tako u krug.   :Rolling Eyes:  Srećom nije baš često

----------


## Kanga

> Ako ima koja sugestija, dobrodosla je. Znaci, cilj je opustiti maksimalno i uzivati u trenutku.


Klokanici Kangi to ne dolazi spontano, nego moram svjesno raditi na tome kao i ti (i sve sam bolja, moram priznati  8) ). Za inspiraciju preporucam nekog s prirodnim talentom za to - npr. Tao-Pooha  :Saint:

----------


## Felix

uf, dok napisem post, ostali napisu cijelu stranicu :shock: 

prokomentirala bih jos ovo:




> Dečko s kojim sam vodila konverzaciju je poddirektor jedne velike obiteljske firme i užasno pati, a jako je pametan u mnogo stvari pa je moj zaključak bio da je on očito neinteligentan kada sam mu pokušala na jedan indirektan način ukazati da izbora ima, da ne mora trpjeti oca i njegova maltretiranja samo zato što misli da nema drugoga puta


i ovo




> današnje društvo je nametnulo neke konkretno iskrivljene vrijednosti i čim odbiješ npr. mjesto voditelja većina ljudi misli da si budala, da si totalni idiot koji nema previše pameti u glavi, a neki te se i srame....


abonjeko, primjecujes li paralelu? kad ti je netko na 'suprotnoj' strani, pises da je neinteligentan, a kad netko napravi ono sto odobravas, pises kako okolina (ta 'suprotna' strana) smatra da je taj budala i idiot  :Rolling Eyes:  

sto ako taj direktorcic za par godina dozivi 'prosvjetljenje' i ode pasti ovce u dubrovacko zaledje? hoce li postati 'inteligentan'? jer je presao na tvoju, 'inteligentnu' stranu? a svi preko puta jesu i ostati ce 'budale'? :? 

moje misljenje je da jaaako preolako baratas epitetima i nazivima. :/

----------


## anamar

ja mislim da i nama i djeci treba famozno "kvalitetno" provedeno vrijeme. 
ja tako punim svoje baterije. 
a relativno puno radim, prilično stresan posao.

----------


## tatek

Uf, koliko postova, a svakome bih htio nešto odgovoriti.

*seni*, jest, od takvih slika djece-zombija satima pred TV-om ili nekim drugim ekranom se i meni ježi koža! Nisam čistunac i smatram da par crtića dnevno ne može iskvariti dijete, ali tu mora biti granice.
(uvijek se sjetim poznanika koji su smjestili TV i video u dječju sobu i dijete im se budi i liježe sa ekanom iznad glave ... brrrrr, kad ovo pišem prolaze mi trnci neugode niz leđa)

*zorana*, to je to o čemu govorim. Na žalost, meni je preduvjet da budem "kvalitetno" sa djecom mogućnost da barem neko vrijeme budem "kvalitetno" sam sa sobom ... a to je tako rijetko u mašini nazvanoj buđenje-spremanje klinaca-razvažanje škola/vrtić, od njega je 100 m do ulaza u firmu, rad-pa 100 m od izlaza firme do ulaza u vrtić, povratak, klinci ... ufff, dajte mi malo zraka i vremena za MENE!
U zadnje vrijeme sam počeo nakon vrtića namjerno ne ići najkraćim putem do firme, već napravim  krug po kvartu 5 minuta (kolege koje sretnem me čudno gledaju pa pitaju kud ću,a  ja kažem da malo protežem noge ... u stvari, malo protežem mozak   :Laughing:  )


*Felix*, sigurno znaš čiji mi je primjer, među ostalim, dao podstrek za ovu diskusiju ...  :Wink:  

*marta*, to što ste vi napravili je, rekao bih, najbolja stvar i bit čitave teme - raditi da bi živio, a ne živjeti da bi radio. To je i moj moto!

----------


## abonjeko

> uf, dok napisem post, ostali napisu cijelu stranicu :shock: 
> 
> prokomentirala bih jos ovo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Felix*  :Smile:  ...kada ovako posložiš stvari..imaš pravo....možda zaista loše provodim nenasilnu komunikaciju... :/ 

Iako, svi koji me poznaju, znaju da moje namjere nikako ne idu u smjeru vrijeđanja....izgleda da je ključan momenat u svim tim postovima bila riječ "(ne)inteligencija".... možda sam je ja olako upotrijebila, izbjegavajući "rukavice"....

Mogu razumjeti da oni koji me ne poznaju prepoznaju u mojim postovima samo prepotentnost i pametovanje, a meni je namjera da neki nađu i smisao.... jer da sam ja imala mentora prije nekoliko godina (kao što ga imam sada) vjerojatno bi moj životni put bio puno lakši....ne bih toliko učila na svojim greškama....

Moj cilj razgovora s tim dečkom je bila njegov spas...meni ga je iskreno žao...strašne napade podnosi i vjerojatno nije moja uloga da ispravljam krive drine....željela bih kada bi ljudi (uključujući i sebe samu) bili malo pametniji i učili iz tuđih grešaka, učili iz tuđih dobronamjernih savjeta koji su nastali iz brige drugih ljudi (meni je stalo jer vidim koliko pati, nema djevojke, otac mu ubija svaki entuzijazam...)....Voljela bih da ljudi reagiraju preventivno, a ne kada je već kasno, kada su već stari, razočarani i nemoćni jer im ego nije dozvolio da u ključnome trenutku poslušaju savjet drage osobe....savjet koji im je vjerojatno mogao promijeniti cijeli život...

Moj cilj je samo jedan, ovaj potonji, a to je POMOĆ!!!!!!  :Heart:  

Epitete sam, priznajem, pre olako upotrijebila....vjerojatno sam mogla objasniti cijelu situaciju i na drugačiji način.... :/ Priznajem svoju grešku!!!!  :Embarassed:

----------


## cvijeta73

> ja mislim da i nama i djeci treba famozno "kvalitetno" provedeno vrijeme. 
> ja tako punim svoje baterije.


pa i ja. 

kad sam napisala dilemu - čija potreba za kvalitetnim vremenom je veća, nisam imala na umu djecu ispred televizora, s čipsem. makar, vjerujem da i takve situacije postoje.
imala sam na umu svoju mamu. ne pamtim da se ona igrala s nama, igrali smo društvene igre - to da (sjećam se tombole svaku večer kad su bile one redukcije struje, pod svijećama), ali da je ona sjedila s nama na podu i slagala kocke, ili crtala ili radila figurice od glinamola - to, moram priznati da ne pamtim. a još manje pamtim da mi je to falilo.
sjećam se da se tv palio tek za onaj crtić prije dnevnika. i vrijeme smo provodili zajedno. i bilo je to kvalitetno vrijeme, bez obzira što je ona možda čistila prozore, a ja i sestra smo se igrale - zajedno, ili svaka na svoju stranu. kad smo joj nešto pričale, ona nas je slušala. dok nije počeo dnevnik. onda nas nije slušala, nego gledala dnevnik.   :Grin:  
ali, pamtim taj miris kolača.   :Love:

----------


## tatek

*Abonjeko*, kužim te.
Iza ponekad malo "prećoškastih" izraza i možda prebrzo i preimpulsno pisanih replika stoji dobra namjera i stav kojem bar ja ne mogu ništa prigovoriti. 
Vjerujem da to i drugi prepoznaju.

----------


## Felix

abonjeko  :Smile:  
ne mozes spasiti nekoga tko to ne zeli. ne mozes ni savjet dati nekome tko to ne zeli. kad mu bude vrijeme, ako mu ikad bude vrijeme, poslusat ce te. ovako... tesko.

----------


## Felix

i da, slazem se s tatekom. samo, kad koristis izraze bez rukavica, moze ti se desiti da te ne shvate ozbiljno, ili da te ne shvate onako kako si htio, nego samo primijete te izraze i epitete koji strse.

----------


## štrigica

ovo što je *marta* napisala - želim tako živjeti i čvrsto vjerujem da jednm hoću   :Smile:

----------


## marta

> abonjeko  
> ne mozes spasiti nekoga tko to ne zeli. ne mozes ni savjet dati nekome tko to ne zeli. kad mu bude vrijeme, ako mu ikad bude vrijeme, poslusat ce te. ovako... tesko.


Istina, ali savjet mozes dati. Sto ce onaj drugi s njim, to nije tvoja briga. Jos da je to tako lako ko sto zvuci - di bi mi bio kraj!  :Grin:

----------


## tatek

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> abonjeko  
> ne mozes spasiti nekoga tko to ne zeli. ne mozes ni savjet dati nekome tko to ne zeli. kad mu bude vrijeme, ako mu ikad bude vrijeme, poslusat ce te. ovako... tesko.
> 
> 
> Istina, ali savjet mozes dati. Sto ce onaj drugi s njim, to nije tvoja briga. Jos da je to tako lako ko sto zvuci - di bi mi bio kraj!


E, To hoću i ja podvući - bolje je ipak dati savjet, pa makar i u prazno, nego pustiti čovjeka da kroči put provalije.
Možda će ga se ipak jednom sjetiti.

----------


## abonjeko

> prokomentirala bih jos ovo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  abonjeko prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Ipak, stojim iza svega što sam rekla.....malo banaliziraš (plizzzz, nemoj misliti da sam to rekla u nekom nervoznom i negativnom kontekstu)...
Nema "druge" strane....radi se o životnim vrijednostima...ja ne odvajam ljude na suprotne strane...već primjećujem da je (ne)inteligentan svatko onaj tko sam sebi ne može pomoći već čeka pomoč okoline koja ga istodobno gazi....u tom slučaju, (ne)inteligencija je zaista neupitna..... a ako na štetu sebe i svojih životnih vrijednosti ideš samo zato da bi te društvo prihvatilo tada moram biti slobodna i ekstremnim epitetom takvog čovjeka nazvati BUDALOM....Oprostite, ali ja zaista tako mislim....ako se netko s tim ne slaže - u redu!!!!

----------


## cvijeta73

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> abonjeko  
> ne mozes spasiti nekoga tko to ne zeli. ne mozes ni savjet dati nekome tko to ne zeli. kad mu bude vrijeme, ako mu ikad bude vrijeme, poslusat ce te. ovako... tesko.
> 
> 
> Istina, ali savjet mozes dati. Sto ce onaj drugi s njim, to nije tvoja briga. Jos da je to tako lako ko sto zvuci - di bi mi bio kraj!


moja teorija - savjet se daje onda kad te netko za njega pita.

----------


## abonjeko

> abonjeko  
> ne mozes spasiti nekoga tko to ne zeli. ne mozes ni savjet dati nekome tko to ne zeli. kad mu bude vrijeme, ako mu ikad bude vrijeme, poslusat ce te. ovako... tesko.


SLAŽEM SE!!!!!  :Love:  

Ja nikako da to shvatim....  :Sad:

----------


## tatek

> ali, pamtim taj miris kolača.


Eh da ... a ja se sjećam kako smo mama, sestra i ja gledali kasno navečer kad će našom pustom ulicom zasvijetliti svjetla očevog auta koji se redovno vraćao kasno s posla. Došao bi, ostavio stavri, pojeo nešto na brzinu i krenuo u radionicu gdje je ostajao i nakon što smo zaspali. A ujutro je odlazio dok smo mi isto bili još u zemlji crtica ... eto, to je jedna od najjačih i najemotivnijih slika kojih se sjećam iz ranog djetinjstva.
I jedan od razloga zašto mi je obitelj ipak čvrsto na broju 1, a karijera na dnu ljestvice.

----------


## a zakaj

> imala sam na umu svoju mamu. ne pamtim da se ona igrala s nama, igrali smo društvene igre - to da (sjećam se tombole svaku večer kad su bile one redukcije struje, pod svijećama), ali da je ona sjedila s nama na podu i slagala kocke, ili crtala ili radila figurice od glinamola - to, moram priznati da ne pamtim. a još manje pamtim da mi je to falilo.
> sjećam se da se tv palio tek za onaj crtić prije dnevnika. i vrijeme smo provodili zajedno. i bilo je to kvalitetno vrijeme, bez obzira što je ona možda čistila prozore, a ja i sestra smo se igrale - zajedno, ili svaka na svoju stranu. kad smo joj nešto pričale, ona nas je slušala. dok nije počeo dnevnik. onda nas nije slušala, nego gledala dnevnik.   
> ali, pamtim taj miris kolača.


joj, sad sam se raznjezila, jer sam se sjetila svoje mame, ista takva je bila s nama...

----------


## tatek

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Felix prvotno napisa
> ...


Moja teorija - savjet, pomoć itd dajem uvijek, odmah i bez razmišljanja. Ako druga strana nije zainteresirana (to mi ili sama kaže ili ja to pročitam između redaka), tad se i ja povlačim.
U pravilu ljudi razumiju moje namjere i kažu ako ne žele slušati to što im kazujem.
Samo sam u rijetkim slučajevima imao loša iskustva sa ovakvim pristupom.

----------


## Kanga

> ja mislim da i nama i djeci treba famozno "kvalitetno" provedeno vrijeme. 
> ja tako punim svoje baterije.


X




> najbolja stvar i bit čitave teme - raditi da bi živio, a ne živjeti da bi radio. To je i moj moto!


moj je moto: i rad je zivot (pod tim mislim - nesto sto te ispunjava, a ne samo nacin zarade hrane).  da ne radim na tome da to bude tako, onda bih vjerojatno izabrala opciju onog para koji je otisao zivjeti u sumu, ili neku cetvrtu. ideja u kojoj se duboko slazem s abonjenko je da uvijek postoji izbor, samo sto je tu cinjenicu ponekad teze  sebi priznati nego konstatirati da nesto radis zato jer nemas izbora. i cesto smo skloni zaboraviti (pricam, naravno, prvenstveno za sebe) da dobra alternativa crno-bijelom ne mora biti siva nego narancasta   :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

Kužim tvoje razmišljanje, Cvijeta.  :Love:  
Imala sam slično djetinjstvo, ne znam koliko je tvoja mama bila zaposlena, moja je rano otišla u mirovinu i cijelo moje jetinjstvo provela s nama. Nekako mi je ta njena prisutnost u smislu da sam joj se uvijek mogla obratiti i imati ju za sebe (kroz običan razgovor) makar dio dana bila "dovoljna" bez da samnom vuče zdjelu s kestenima po podu. E, da, zajedno smo zimi znale pisati pjesme.  :Heart:  

Gledam jučer onu svoju malu kako je posložila svoju djecu (plišance) po krevetu, iznijela ploču i uči ih slova, i zanesena time dala mi je vremena i da skuham i učinim što treba za danas, a opet se, s vremena na vrijeme priupitam koliko bih ja trebala biti prisutna u tim njenim zanimacijama (OK, poslije smo zajedno bojale, čitale pred spavanje) a da joj posvetim to _kvalitetno_ vrijeme.
Zašto se ja uopće opterećujem time (a vidim da sve sasvim normalno šljaka) i zašto bi se ja ugurala u onaj njen svijet u kojem sam suvišna, a kada provede veliki dio dana igrajući se sama sa sobom ili prijateljima, ja odmah mislim kako sam joj JA trebala osmisliti neki program... pa mi *marta* padne na pamet (i zabojim je se  :Grin:  ) i mislim si: A šta fali da lumperava u dvorištu s tačkama i blatom, pa smijem i ja biti bez ideja i volje.  :Grin:  
I da, pitam se koliko je to njena potreba, koliko ja osjećam grižnju savjesti u prazno. :?

----------


## AdioMare

> i mislim si: A šta fali da lumperava u dvorištu s tačkama i blatom,


U smislu da ne moramo svaki čas trčati na Bundek, Prisavlje ili Sljeme, pa nije odmah prepuštena sama sebi, k vragu!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## yaya

> : 
> 
> I da, pitam se koliko je to njena potreba, koliko ja osjećam grižnju savjesti u prazno. :?


To i mene zanima o tome sam pisala.

----------


## seni

> *zorana*, to je to o čemu govorim. Na žalost, meni je preduvjet da budem "kvalitetno" sa djecom mogućnost da barem neko vrijeme budem "kvalitetno" sam sa sobom ... a to je tako rijetko u mašini nazvanoj buđenje-spremanje klinaca-razvažanje škola/vrtić, od njega je 100 m do ulaza u firmu, rad-pa 100 m od izlaza firme do ulaza u vrtić, povratak, klinci ... ufff, dajte mi malo zraka i vremena za MENE!
> U zadnje vrijeme sam počeo nakon vrtića namjerno ne ići najkraćim putem do firme, već napravim  krug po kvartu 5 minuta (kolege koje sretnem me čudno gledaju pa pitaju kud ću,a  ja kažem da malo protežem noge ... u stvari, malo protežem mozak   )


zasto na zalost, tatek?
tvoja djeca imaju tebe kao tatu. ne nekog x ili y-ona. ne neku statisticku jedinicu nastalu kao zbroj svih tata pa podjeljen kroz xy.
inace mozemo odmah otici u "vrli novi svijet" sa alfama, betama...

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *zorana*, to je to o čemu govorim. Na žalost, meni je preduvjet da budem "kvalitetno" sa djecom mogućnost da barem neko vrijeme budem "kvalitetno" sam sa sobom ... a to je tako rijetko u mašini nazvanoj buđenje-spremanje klinaca-razvažanje škola/vrtić, od njega je 100 m do ulaza u firmu, rad-pa 100 m od izlaza firme do ulaza u vrtić, povratak, klinci ... ufff, dajte mi malo zraka i vremena za MENE!
> U zadnje vrijeme sam počeo nakon vrtića namjerno ne ići najkraćim putem do firme, već napravim  krug po kvartu 5 minuta (kolege koje sretnem me čudno gledaju pa pitaju kud ću,a  ja kažem da malo protežem noge ... u stvari, malo protežem mozak   )
> 
> 
> zasto na zalost, tatek?
> tvoja djeca imaju tebe kao tatu. ne nekog x ili y-ona. ne neku statisticku jedinicu nastalu kao zbroj svih tata pa podjeljen kroz xy.
> inace mozemo odmah otici u "vrli novi svijet" sa alfama, betama...


Ovo "na žalost" (upalo je u krivi kontekst) je bilo usmjereno na to što, na žalost, ne mogu često ni dovoljno naći vremena samo za sebe pa onda trpimo svi, od mene samoga pa do onih s kojima živim i radim.
Radim(o) na ispravljanju dotičnoga, no još nismo dosegli zadovoljavajuću razinu.   :Wink:  

Što se tiče sudjelovanja u dječjim igrama, ja ih ne diram kad se oni igraju sami, ali se rado odazovem (kad mogu) kad me pozovu da sudjelujem. kod nas je to dosta čest slučaj ...

----------


## seni

> imala sam na umu svoju mamu. ne pamtim da se ona igrala s nama, igrali smo društvene igre - to da (sjećam se tombole svaku večer kad su bile one redukcije struje, pod svijećama), ali da je ona sjedila s nama na podu i slagala kocke, ili crtala ili radila figurice od glinamola - to, moram priznati da ne pamtim. a još manje pamtim da mi je to falilo.


to je jos jedan od onih divnih mitova iz meni jako dragih   :Grin:  knjiga "svako dijete, zena, mama, tata.." u smislu kako bi to zajednicko provedeno vrijeme trebalo izgledati.
ja recimo ne volim glinamole i sve te igrice tipa kolaza, ovoga, onoga....ne pecem kolace s curkom (mada mislim da cu i to jednom probati), jer smo kolaci i ja dva razlicita svemira.

jako volim drustvene igre, citanja, matematicke mozgalice, izmisljanja prica, lunjanja i slicno.
i sjajno mi je bilo vidjet kako je moja cura tocno uzimala odredene igracke ili stvari kad se igrala sa mnom, ili tatom, bekom, didom...baby sittericom (koja je zaista nadarena za sve te "uradi sam svojim rukama")
odlicno je "osjecala" preferencije pojedinih ljudi.
naravno da smo se mi igrali sa njom i onih stvari za kojima nisam bas luda....i da radis mnogo stvari i za dijete i sa djetetom i onda kad ti bas nije do toga.

ali poanta je da dijete odlicno osjeca autenticnost roditelja, kao i njegove potrebe i to da li roditelj uopce ima stav i sustav vrijednosti, kao i to da li ga kao takve i sam zivi.

----------


## seni

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  i mislim si: A šta fali da lumperava u dvorištu s tačkama i blatom,
> 
> 
> U smislu da ne moramo svaki čas trčati na Bundek, Prisavlje ili Sljeme, pa nije odmah prepuštena sama sebi, k vragu!


ako imas dvoriste, nista joj ne fali.   :Smile:

----------


## krumpiric

krasna tema, super da je na pravom tragu,ponovno  :Heart:  

šta se tiče ovog što piše AM, počelo me smetat moje (obično moje) forsiranje da radimo nešto smisleno, jednostavno kužim da odlazak autom na Bundek, igranje tamo, vraćanje natrag, sve smisleno i ciljano nikog od nas više ne veseli. Dijete se neusporedivo više veseli izlijetanju ispred zgrade gdje nema prometa i ima novu zabavnu ekipu, i ganjanje lopte ili skakanje školice ili...ili se veseli ostajanju pola sata duže na vrtićkom igralištu sa svojim pravim frendovima...
Neznam, kužim da je taj poluizumrli dio sa spontanim druženjem, kakvo smo mi imali kad smo bili mali...ono šta nam je falilo. Totalno rješavanje od stresa.

----------


## fegusti

treba iskoristiti vrijeme dok su mali.
moja je negdje do 10e rado bila u našem društvu, a onda smo joj postali dosadni.
ovog je ljeta odlazila na more s prijateljicama (ima 12 godina) i s jednim roditeljima koji imaju i mlađe dijete.
sada sam u potrazi za nekom zajedničkom zanimacijom koji bi nas obje veselila.
neće više sa mnom niti u grad...  :Sad:

----------


## seni

fegusti, nemoj me plasiti   :Sad:

----------


## krumpiric

u kino na "film za curke", na "žensku" kavu, predstavu " za odrasle" tipa baletnu, koncert?ni tu?

----------


## cvijeta73

joj fegusti, ja se neki dan ko kišna godina rasplakala na filmu mamma mia  :shock: , ne znam koji mi je vrag bio - svi oko mene se smiju, a ja ridam ko kišna godina (za one koji nisu gledali film, ne radi se o tragediji, nego o pitkom, zabavnom filmiću) jer mama ženi kćer.   :Rolling Eyes:  
neću o tome razmišljati, NEĆU!!!

----------


## seni

cure, mislim da skrecemo s teme  :/

----------


## AdioMare

Da vas vratim na temu...
Možda s velikom djecom nema otići zajedno kod prijatelja (kod kojih su i sami do negdje prije išli rado) ili na ljetovanje (ako mu ne povedete prijatelja s kojim će se dobro zabaviti) ili kod bake u vaš rodni grad (bez da ode tjedan prije vas i dobro se izdžika prije nego vi dođete) ili u kupovinu (kako sada ova mala samnom rado ide, a vi mu kupujete odjeću "po osjećaju" jer mu je to zadnja rupa na svirali i što se njega tiče - može jednu stvar nositi 3 godine kada bi u nju stao), ali to je jedna posve nova dimenzija  :Heart:  

Kod nas su aktualne subotnje kavice negdje vani, kao rezime tjedna, a uvijek imaju pola sata koje će rado odvojiti za vas bez obzira koliko su prezaposleni. Moje veliko dijete još uvijek treba mamu, pa ako ništa, da joj kaže kako peče najbolje šnicle na svijetu i kuha rižu iz snova  :Grin:  ... i progovori svu silu rečenica preko zalogaja...

----------


## yaya

Kod nas obratno, što je starija to se radije druži s nama dvoma.  :Laughing:

----------


## Mercedes

> upravo si opisao mm-a. posao kojim se bavi ne mozes raditi samo 8 sati dnevno, kamoli manje. ili si unutra, ili nisi. a da izadje iz njega - sto bi radio? :? ne znam. pa se i dalje igramo samohrane majke i tate vjecno na sluzbenom putu.
> 
> dobra primjedba u vezi ostanka unutar 4 zida kad je vani hladno i mracno. ja uvijek ostanem unutra i dan mi ode u nista, pa se osjecam krivo sto nisam djetetu pruzila neku konstruktivnu zabavu na svjezem zraku. a opet, sklupcana pod dekicom dok je vani kisa i mrak taako mi se ne da ici van na bljuzgu i smrzavati se.  :/ 
> 
> a zapravo, zasto bi stalno morali nesto raditi? sto fali tome da ti neki dan, blasfemije li, _ode u nista_?


Ovo kao da sam ja napisala, od riječi do riječi...

----------


## summer

Ne znam kog da pocnem potpisivati   :Smile:  

Moja mama nije krenula raditi dok ja nisam imala 7, a sis 6. I tu potpisujem *cvijetu*, *AM* i *a zakaj*. Bilo je to kvalitetno vrijeme, iako ne pamtim toliko zajednicke igre s mamom (tu je tata prednjacio), ali ja sam imala sestru, malo igracaka i puno maste i kreativnosti (same smo radile one papirnate lutkice i outfite, te sile odjecu za 3D lutke od maminih ostataka npr), a mama je uvijek bila tu.   :Heart:  

I sama cesto imam te dvojbe oko kvalitetnog vremena s malisom. Nekad nakon paklenog dana stvarno nemam snage. Ali ne mogu dozvoliti da doma sjedim i buljim u TV ili (opet) racunalo, bez nekog kontakta i komunikacije s njim. Pa onda biram igre i mazenje u kojima smo malo mirniji, nesto slazemo, citamo, pjevamo... Potpisujem *seni* u igrama - ja nisam tip od kolaza i plastelina, ali obozavam puzzle, mozgalice, drustvene igre... I trudimo se da malisa dobije to vrijeme posveceno njemu - znam da mu to treba, ali bome, treba i nama. Kao da me netko prikljucio na punjac - tako vrijeme provedeno s njim djeluje na mene.

Pod nekvalitetno vrijeme smatram buljenje u TV, racunalo, playstation, pustanje vani od jutra do sutra - to su meni zacini, definitivno treba biti i toga, ali u maloj mjeri. Imam suprotne primjere u obitelji i zao mi je zbog toga.

Onda, radim, sad sam i zamjenica voditelja odjela, i pazim ga ko oci u glavi   :Grin:  jer stvarno ne znam sta bi a da me dopadne njegovo mjesto, sto su mi vec poceli najavljivati. Posao je takav da trazi i vise od 8 sati, placa je fantasticna, ali na raspolaganju moras biti uvijek - danju i nocu i odgovornost je golema  :/ Koliko me s jedne strane privlaci, jer je i izazovan (posao, a ne voditelj  :Grin: ), toliko ga ne zelim u doglednoj buducnosti jer zelim vrijeme i mir za obitelj.

----------


## Zorana

Ok, sta sad, je li vrijeme provedeno skupa uz usputno ciscenje prasine kvalitetno ili ne? Znaci li to ipak da kvaliteta moze biti zavaravajuci cimbenik za ove koji kvantitetski faktor nemaju na svojoj strani ili ne?
Vjerujem da ce vecina ljudi koji rade puno radno vrijeme ili jako inzistiraju na poslu koji vole napisati da je kvalitetno vrijeme vazno i da je svaka obitelj prica za sebe itd. Mene u biti zanima odgovor onih koji misle u pravcu kojim ide npr. marta....

----------


## Kanga

priznat cu da sam se pogubila u Zoraninim mislima   :Embarassed:  , ali buduci da sam u skupini ciji odgovor ionako vjeruje da zna, osjecam da nema puno smisla da se trudim shvatiti sto je zapravo zanima   :Smile:

----------


## flower

zorana, nisi moj odgovor trazila, ali eto ga   :Grin:  

mislim da je ta sintagma o kvalitetnom vremenu laznjak koji nam je uvaljen od poslodavaca i kap. drustva, naravno da je i kvaNTIteta bitna jer ona otvara prostor za stvoriti kvalitetu.
no sama kvantiteta ne znaci i kvalitetu, nije to jednostavno za objasniti - naravno da ima tu jos zacina koji su bitni - odnos (on moze biti razlicit u razlicitih majki a vrijeme jednako u jedinici vremena), usmjerenost (kad je potrebna, kad je dijete treba, ne stalna) itd.

----------


## summer

Bas dobar odgovor, flower.

----------


## maria71

kad je marko bio na pregledu u bolnici prošli tjedan a ja dojurila s posla ko manijak, rekao mi je mama tako sam sretan što si došla

( snjim su bili njegov obožavani tata i baka )

----------


## ina33

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> ...


Super poanta, to vidim i kod sebe na poslu, a da ne kažem u obitelji. Problem je što je užasnoteško naći srednji put, nego je većina iole ambicioznijih poslova, bar u ZG-u, "meljaona".

----------


## zrinka

genijalna mi je zorana sa svojim razmisljanjima i temama u zadnje vrijeme   :Love:  
inspirativno   :Heart:  

ocito nesto posprema   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Po obicaju, sve osim onog sto bi trebala.  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Tema je stvarno odlična, i dublje se kreće od one "Drugačiji stil života"   :Love: . Moram priznati da me tatekovi postovi duboko dojmljuju, u tim slikovitim opisima (ono s tatom koji dolazi i odlazi) pronalazim i dio svog djetinjstva i nesvjesni odabir mene i moje sestre životnih partnera koji su ipak (malo) drugačiji, nešto manje abiciozni i... onako... ajmo to reć' alfa mužjaci.... s tim da sad ipak oboje prijete da se "povampire" u projektne menadžere ili direktore. Opalit ću ovdje ipak jedan samoironični jer mi je tako lakše  :Laughing: . I na sebi sam primijetila da mi posao često u meni potiče neku moju agresivu i ambicioznost i ne mogu reć' da mi to u tim trenucima nije gušt (biće to isto moja taština). Onako, čisto osobno, gle čuda, ja bih i jare i pare - em da smo neka srednja gradska klasa i da si možemo priuštit više od nužnoga, em da se ima vremena, a stvarno je to sve teže postići. I ono o vjetrenju mozga mi je itekako poznato i da, u bilo koji odnos, jedino možeš uložit kvalitetnog sebe  :Love: .

----------


## Anci

> Zašto se ja uopće opterećujem time (a vidim da sve sasvim normalno šljaka) i zašto bi se ja ugurala u onaj njen svijet u kojem sam suvišna, a kada provede veliki dio dana igrajući se sama sa sobom ili prijateljima, ja odmah mislim kako sam joj JA trebala osmisliti neki program...


Koji nam je vrag danas?   :Grin:  
Danas sam odlučila peći palačinke i njih dvije su se sasvim lijepo igrale, sakrivale se po stanu od nekog nevidljivog zmaja   :Grin:  ...a ja pečem i mislim, jesu li palačinke vrijedne toga da ja sad nisam s njima   :Rolling Eyes:  

Mislim, bile su baš fine   :Grin:  

Cvijetin post me totalno raznježio, tako i ja pamtim svoje djetinjstvo.
Moja mama je bila sama s nas troje   :Heart:   i ne sjećam se da je rezuckala kolaž i igrala se s plastelinom, ali nismo se osjećali zakinutima.
Ona je, sjećam se, navečer kuhala ručak za sutra i razgovarala s nama. Baš slušala. Nije bila odsutna mislima.

Ja recimo uopće ne volim te igre s kartonima i izrađivanjem stvari. Uopće nemam smisla, zna yaya, to je za MM-a rezervirano.
To i gumu gumi   :Grin:  

Ja volim priče, smišljam nam neke kvizove, pitanja koja izvlačimo iz šešira pa odgovaramo. Volim trčati sad po slišću, ići u kazalište i sl.

----------


## mama courage

> Moja mama je bila sama s nas troje  i ne sjećam se da je rezuckala kolaž i igrala se s plastelinom, ali nismo se osjećali zakinutima


e, ovo i moja mama veli. ona se sa mnom nikad nije igrala. ona bi peglala (eto otkud meni ta opsesija   :Laughing:  ), a ja sam se igrala pored nje. i tako fino. malo pričale, ja se igrala dalje uglavnom sama. dok nije došla sestra. onda sam nju maltretirala.

i uopće se ne osjećam zakinutom i potpuno sam normalna.   :Razz:

----------


## tatek

Mislim da se ovdje malo razilaze naša iskustva ... moguće je da ima tu neke veze što smo različitih spolova (nemjote me sad napasti radi spolnih predrasuda ...).
Ja sam bio cijelo djetinjstvo doma sa mamom i sestrom, s time što se ona isto niej stigla baviti sa nama, radila je na vrtu, kasnije kad smo imali 4-5 i više godina radila je u fušu puno po doma, i po desetak sati dnevno, uz sve ostale poslove, tako da nije bilo nikakve igre sa roditeljiam niti ikakve interakcije između nas. Razgovarali smo kad nas je nešto boljelo, kad smo bili gladni itd, no ostatak vremena smo sestra (mlađa 2,5 godine) i ja bili prepušteni sami sebi i igrama u zajedničkoj sobi ili povelikom dvorištu. Mami (za razliku od tate) ne zamjeram ništa, ona je ipak bila tu kad smo ju trebali, naš odnos ne mogu okarakterizirati kao osobito dubok ili na bilo koji način poseban, ali je uvijek bio korektan.

S druge strane, falila mi je ta očinska komponenta u djetinjstvu, netko s kime bi igrao nogomet, čeprkao nešto u radionici itd. Kao posljedica toga u sportu sam dugi niz godina bio nula (i zbog toga ismijavan u školi), razni kućanski popravci i slični tehnički poslovi su mi uvijek bili muka i gadili mi se ... ništa strašno, gledajući na prvi pogled, no obzirom da je ostatak društva u školsko doba bio drugačije orijentiran bio sam godinama glavni predmet poruge u razredu ... znate ono, "šterber", "papak" i slično. Nije baš da sam uživao ...

I reakcija je bila ta da sam kao roditelj odlučio napraviti potpuno drukčije od toga što sam sam upoznao u djetinjstvu  ... vjerojatno ponegdje i pretjerao u tome, no odluka je bez dileme bila takva. Tako da mi je obitelj bespogovorno br. 1, a ambicija na dnu. Mislim da djeca profitiraju, MŽ isto tako, no ponekad nastaju problemi na radnom mjestu ... ali mislim da sam ih sve već naučio na taj moj stav ...  a oni koji ga još ne poznaju moraju prijeći period privikavanja (tipa jednog novog kolege koji ne može razumjeti kako to da mi niej u interesu proboraviti čim više vremena na službenim puteviam pa me zbog toga smatra manje vrijednim ... i to bi bio njegov problem da me kao takvog, "zabušanta", ne cinkari uokolo šefovima. Na sreću, oni me poznaju bolje od njega tako da neću snositi posljedice radi toga.   :Wink:

----------


## fegusti

> S druge strane, falila mi je ta očinska komponenta u djetinjstvu, netko s kime bi igrao nogomet, čeprkao nešto u radionici itd.


e toga se i ja pribojavam kod svoje djece, osobito kod sina... :/ 
tatek, da li je tata živio s vama?

----------


## Zorana

Meni je uvijek malo nezgodno pisati o stvarima koje su vezane za djetinjstvo. Imam nakon toga griznju savjesti i osjecam se lose, nezahvalno, mislim kako ipak mozda pretjerujem....Medjutim, cinjenica je da puno toga, da ne kazem sve, zelim i pokusavam uraditi drugacije. Sto ne znaci da se povremeno ne zapetljam u odredjene obrasce ponasanja koje sam stvarno mrzila kao dijete.
Ne bih mogla izdvojiti nesto posebno sto mi je falilo, osjecaj praznine mi je vezan uz skoro sve. Mama je bila ok i korektna (ma sta to znacilo), sve dok se ne bi previse diralo u njezine vlastite "sjene". Ona mi je i danas ok do onog momenta dok se tata ne pojavi na vidiku. U tom trenu ona postaje druga osoba i tu vise nemam sta puno da kazem. Tata je ok sve do momenta dok se ne zapocne bilo kakva tema koja imalo insinuira da je on odgovoran za bilo sto sto ga se direktno ili indirektno tice. Svi smo mi krivi za sve, drustvo je krivo za sve, institucije su krive za sve, on je jedna velika zrtva i to je to. 
Kad bolje promislim, vecina mojih "pospremanja" vezana je direktno uz njih dvoje, njihov odnos prema nama i njihov medjusobni odnos. Sve ostalo su finese i sitnice.

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> S druge strane, falila mi je ta očinska komponenta u djetinjstvu, netko s kime bi igrao nogomet, čeprkao nešto u radionici itd.
> 
> 
> e toga se i ja pribojavam kod svoje djece, osobito kod sina... :/ 
> tatek, da li je tata živio s vama?


Da, živio je, ali smo, na žalost, od njega dobivali većinom negativne "utjecaje".

Do moje 10 godine života je radio od jutra do mraka, što u firmi što doma na vrtu i kući ... za njega je rad bio smisao života (utjecaj seoski obitelji iz koje je došao u kojoj su zabava, odmor i sve ostalo osim non stop rada bili gledani kao sramota), posebno što nije imao osobita smisla/znanja za uspostavljanje međuljudskih odnosa tako da se najbolje osjećao sam u radionici.

Kad sam imao 10 godina doživio je slom živaca i psihički je obolio - nakon toga su se slijedećih 30 godina smjenjivali boravci u bolnicama, faze pijanstva, faze lucidnosti i ponovnog pokušaja normalnog života, faze razočaranja svime i svačime da bi sve završilo samoubojstvom. Život u takvim okolnostima nije bio ugodan i sestri i meni je slijedećih 20 godina zajedničkog obiteljskog života (nakon toga smo se uspjeli osamostaliti) misao vodilja bila biti što manje doma i što manje u njegovoj blizini jer je bio izvor nesigurnosti i negativnosti te čestih emotivnih ucjena tipa "zbog vas sam se ja razbolio", "u grob ćete me otjerati" i sličnih.

Znam da je iz njega progovaralo nezadovoljstvo životom, neispunjenje nekih njegovih osobnih ciljeva, bolest i prekomjerni lijekovi, oprostio sam mu u međuvremenu i sad mogu reći da sam ga i volio i da mi ga je žao ... ali da bi mi bilo draže da sam imao drugačije djetinjstvo - bilo bi mi. No, eto, bila je to velika životna škola koja je i sestri i meni duboko obilježila živote i usmjerila nas u njihove sadašnje tokove.

----------


## tatek

> Kad bolje promislim, vecina mojih "pospremanja" vezana je direktno uz njih dvoje, njihov odnos prema nama i njihov medjusobni odnos. Sve ostalo su finese i sitnice.


To je potpuno logično. Roditelji nas usmjeravaju na početku života i velik dio toga što se dešava odrastanjem, a pogotovo nakon odlaska iz roditeljske kuće je odvajanje od njihovog životnog obrasca i traženje nekog svog puta - to je baš to, "pospremanje života", koje imamo i u naslovu teme.

Ako se život u djetinjstvu umnogome razlikuje od nas kao osobe (od života kakvog želimo) tad zaista imamo puno posla za obaviti ...

Pa i samo razmatranje našeg odnosa prema recimo potrošačkom društvu današnjice znači u prvoj fazi odvajanje nas samih od roditeljskog utjecaja i NJIHOVOG gledišta na to.

----------


## fegusti

> Kad sam imao 10 godina doživio je slom živaca i psihički je obolio - nakon toga su se slijedećih 30 godina smjenjivali boravci u bolnicama, faze pijanstva, faze lucidnosti i ponovnog pokušaja normalnog života, faze razočaranja svime i svačime da bi sve završilo samoubojstvom.


ajoj, tatek! 
kako si nakon svega ostao... tatek?




> Ako se život u djetinjstvu umnogome razlikuje od nas kao osobe (od života kakvog želimo) tad zaista imamo puno posla za obaviti ...


ti si ga imao jako puno!  :Love:

----------


## seni

preporucila bih knjigu "korekcije" od jonathan franzena.   :Smile:

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kad sam imao 10 godina doživio je slom živaca i psihički je obolio - nakon toga su se slijedećih 30 godina smjenjivali boravci u bolnicama, faze pijanstva, faze lucidnosti i ponovnog pokušaja normalnog života, faze razočaranja svime i svačime da bi sve završilo samoubojstvom.
> 
> 
> ajoj, tatek! 
> kako si nakon svega ostao... tatek?


Baš zato!
Jedan od mojih životnih zadataka je da budem drukčiji (namjerno ne kažem "bolji", roditeljstvo je nešto što se ne može mjeriti vagom ili metrom ili ocjenom) tata nego što je bio moj meni.

Štofa za promjene je zaista bilo mnogo, odlučnosti isto nikad nije nedostajalo (za razliku od moje sestre koja je svjesno izabrala da ne želi imati djecu, upravo zbog ovakvog djetinjstva, i tog se i držala i ja poštujem tu njenu odluku), a najveća zamka mi je u stvari bila i jest da ipak ne odem predaleko, u drugu krajnost ... tipa da ne dam djeci da me iskorištavaju, da ih ne prezatrpam pažnjom, da im budem samo usmjeritelj, a ne i predvodnik...  Nije baš lako balansirati između takvih krajnosti, okliznem se tu i tamo, no ipak ide dosta dobro, rekao bih.

----------


## fegusti

> ...no ipak ide dosta dobro, rekao bih.


ne sumnjam!

meni se ipak čini da uglavnom zapnemo u onom nasljeđenom obrascu ponašanja i teško mu se odupiremo jer treba jako puno snage i upornosti i, prije svega, treba uvidjeti gdje su to griješili naši stari...
jako je to komplicirano...

----------


## Zorana

Tatek, mogu zamisliti koliko ti je hrabrosti potrebno da se provuces kroz sve to.

----------


## Zorana

Seni, stvarno se isplati kupiti? Moze li samo kroz par recenica osnovne misli knjige?

----------


## seni

to je beletristika.
prica o jednoj obitelji i vrlo kompliciranim odnosima, i tata je blago receno grozan...slicno kako tatek opisuje svoga.
medutim ono sto mi je u toj knjizi sjajno, (osim toga da je pisac sjajan, odnosno sjajno pise) je to "svijetlo" na kraju tunela. 
dakle nikakvi secerasti "happy end", ali ni "ja im necu nikada u zivotu oprostiti" nago jedan zreli, pametni uvid u zivot kao takav, u sve ono sto on donosi i to da se mi s tim sto smo "dobili" moramo moci nositi.

----------


## Zorana

A kad smo dobili to sto smo dobili, valjda onda znaci i da mozemo. :/

----------


## seni

> A kad smo dobili to sto smo dobili, valjda onda znaci i da mozemo. :/


pa ja bih rekla da nam je stavljeno na izbor:
da li biramo da mozemo
ili 
biramo da ne mozemo

osim toga sve je to proces, sa 20 mozda covjek misli da ne moze, sa 40 da moze.

----------


## tatek

> meni se ipak čini da uglavnom zapnemo u onom nasljeđenom obrascu ponašanja i teško mu se odupiremo jer treba jako puno snage i upornosti i, prije svega, treba uvidjeti gdje su to griješili naši stari...
> jako je to komplicirano...


Vidiš, mislim da sam ja imao tu lakši posao jer je situacija bila drastična i nisam trebao puno razmišljati what's right what's wrong.

I da, seni/zorana, mislim da je glavni zaključak baš taj, da se sa svima može(mo) nositi. Iako neki primjeri (recimo završetak života mog starog) pokazuju da nije svima to suđeno ...
Mislim da je mlađim ljudiam ipak puno lakše rješavati takve probleme, i one s okolinom i svoje unutarnje. Moj stari to nije mogao/znao i učinilo mu se da više nema izlaza iz te njegove bolesti i beznađa.

Nego, kad već pričamo o pospremanju života, meni je jedna "sitnica" umnogome povećala kvalitetu života prije desetak i nešto godina,a  to je bila odluka da svima uvijek sve kažem što mislim, da ništa ne prešućujem u ime bilo čega, da se en služim "bijelim lažima" itd.
Kad sam bio klinac znao sam povremeno pribjeći zataškavanju istine ili kojekakvim friziranjima, a sve u ime kućnog mira i života bez konflikata, no pokazalo se tokom vremena da je to okidač za mnoge frustracije i da je nespojivo sa dobrim osjećanjem moje savjesti. Mislim da mi je ta moja odluka bila jedna od ključnih u uravnotežavanju života i preduvjet za sve što ej slijedilo nakon toga.

----------


## Zorana

A ja se ponekad uhvatim kako driblam djecu s nekim pitanjima kojima ih bas tjeram u to da preoblikuju istinu ili se indirektno sluze izbjegavanjem suocavanja s necim. I to vidim kao direktnu posljedicu mog kriticarskog pristupa stvarima koje su stvarno banalne i bezazlene. Pa ni ne znam koji mi je vrag i kako sam dosla do toga da me izbace iz takta takve sitnice. I onda se sjetim da su i moji iste stvari radili. Pa zakljucim da se ne smijem na to izvlaciti nego svjesno donijeti odluku da nesto ne zelim raditi....pa opet dodje trenutak slabosti. I tako ukrug.

----------


## tatek

Meni je dobar primjer za pristup takvim stvarima situacija (tako tipična) kad dijete prolije vodu po stolu.

Tipična roditeljska reakcija je povik, špotanje, bijesna reakcija ... a posljedica je da dijete u takvim situaciajma najčešće ne želi reći ad se nešto desilo nego onda ili ostavi vodu na stolu ili ga onak ofrlje pobriše pa poslije netko u čarapama natapka na ostatke na podu ... 

jedna od stvari na koje sam jako ponosan je da naši klinci doma uvijek mirno kažu kad se takvo nešto desi, reakcija bude "Ok, desilo se, ajmo to pobrisati", nekad pobrišu sami uz našu asistenciju, nekd to mi napravimo ... ali nema galame, bijesa, prikrivanja.
Slično je kad se recimo vrate s igre sa poderanim hlačama ... bijes neće ponovo pokrpati hlače nego samo izazvati ljutnju kod svih strana. A ljepše je kad dijete samo dođe i kaže "Znate kaj mi se desilo, zapeo sam na igralištu na čavao i poderale su se hlače ..." ... i ne desi se da poderotina bude prikrivena pa ju pronađemo drugi put, pri oblačenju i usred žurbe pred školu.

----------


## Zorana

Da, upravo na spektar takvih dogadjaja i reakcija mislim. Ili, malo zesci primjer iz nasih mladih dana; padnes i udaris se, dodjes krvavih nogu doma i dobijes batine jer nisi pazio.

----------


## tatek

> Da, upravo na spektar takvih dogadjaja i reakcija mislim. Ili, malo zesci primjer iz nasih mladih dana; padnes i udaris se, dodjes krvavih nogu doma i dobijes batine jer nisi pazio.


Točno to - odličan primjer!

----------


## Zorana

Ali, odakle tolika potreba za kontrolom i perfekcionizmom?

----------


## Zorana

A upravo sam skontala da je i mene to sve skupa obuzelo jer ocito ocekujem da cu se u nekom momentu apsolutno prosvijetliti i vise nikad ne pogrijesiti u odgoju.  :Grin:

----------


## marta

> A upravo sam skontala da je i mene to sve skupa obuzelo jer ocito ocekujem da cu se u nekom momentu apsolutno prosvijetliti i vise nikad ne pogrijesiti u odgoju.


Dobraaaaa!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

Ovo je ozbiljan problem.  :Razz:   :Grin:   8)

----------


## Zorana

Ja sam mislila da si ti na poslu i da RADIS  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## tatek

> Ali, odakle tolika potreba za kontrolom i perfekcionizmom?


Nema to veze sa kontrolom i perfekcionizmom - to je jednostavno naučena reakcija, "zna se" da roditelj mora podviknuti kad dijete napravi nešto što nije nama po volji.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zorana

Nisam tako sigurna. :/

----------


## tatek

> Nisam tako sigurna. :/


Kontrola je za mene kad roditelji žele saznati svaki detalj radnog dana u školi ili vrtiću ili pak moraju vlastoručno odabrati odjeću za klince svako jutro ili pak tjeraju djecu da jedu ono što ona ne žele.

A perfekcionizam - to  možda i jest ... "Pa kako si opet prevrnuo tu vodu, baš si nespretan!" ... i onda se za 15 minuta isto to desi i nama ... a dijete pogleda, i, ako ima petlju, kaže "E, tata, tata, baš si nespretan ...".

BTW, nije direktno vezano uz temu, ali sam se baš sjetio ...   :Grin:   U zadnje vrijeme Vedran često zna jamrati (ne za ozbiljno, ali svejedno nervira žovjeka), tipa "Jooj, zašto baš ja moram još oprati ruke/složiti knjige za školu/spremiti krevet itd itd itd".
A moja najčešća replika je (oponašajućeg glasa) "Jooj, zašto baš ja moram sad jesti tu čokoladu, zar ne može netko drugi umjesto mene" ili "Jooj, pa zar se baš sad moram ići igrati u pijesak" ili "Pa zar baš sad moram uzeti tu novu igračku, može li ju netko drugi uzeti?".
Onda se nakon toga obojica nasmijemo i nema više jamranja i cendranja.   :Grin:  

A kad na cendranje odgovorimo recipročno cendranjem ili pak verbalnom agresijom, tad se sukob samo zaoštrava.

----------


## Kanga

Ja mrzim kod sebe sto sam sklona upasti u te naucene/podsvjesne obrazce ponasanja kad sam u drustvu sa svojim (ili mm-ovim) roditeljima, nevjerojatno koliko mi volje treba da se tome oduprem. I to usprkos tome sto su oni sami u odnosu s unucima puno fleksibilniji i popustljiviji nego sto su bili u odnosu sa mnom i bratom (barem mi se tako cini.

----------


## fegusti

> ...znao sam povremeno pribjeći zataškavanju istine ili kojekakvim friziranjima, a *sve u ime kućnog mira i života bez konflikata, no pokazalo se tokom vremena da je to okidač za mnoge frustracije i da je nespojivo sa dobrim osjećanjem moje savjesti*. Mislim da mi je ta moja odluka bila jedna od ključnih u uravnotežavanju života i preduvjet za sve što ej slijedilo nakon toga.


jako, jako istinito! ovo si moram urezati na čelo!
sada sam ja u toj fazi u kojoj si ti bio pred 10 i kusur godina.

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...znao sam povremeno pribjeći zataškavanju istine ili kojekakvim friziranjima, a *sve u ime kućnog mira i života bez konflikata, no pokazalo se tokom vremena da je to okidač za mnoge frustracije i da je nespojivo sa dobrim osjećanjem moje savjesti*. Mislim da mi je ta moja odluka bila jedna od ključnih u uravnotežavanju života i preduvjet za sve što ej slijedilo nakon toga.
> 
> 
> jako, jako istinito! ovo si moram urezati na čelo!
> sada sam ja u toj fazi u kojoj si ti bio pred 10 i kusur godina.


Ponekad je teško pridržavati se toga, no odluči i kreni - ako si ikada imala problema sa takvim stvarima, vjeruj mi, osjećat ćeš se puno bolje!
I budi dosljedna, nećeš zažaliti!

----------


## anchie76

Ovo s padanjem i onda jos dobivanjem batina...   Ja sam sklona vjerovati da u tim situacijama roditelji promru od straha i zbog straha su skloni nalupati dijete (koje se nije ozbiljno ozljedilo, ali moglo je) jer je dijete palo s npr. tobogana, a upozoreno je da ce garant pasti ak to nastavi raditi   :Grin:

----------


## tatek

> Ovo s padanjem i onda jos dobivanjem batina...   Ja sam sklona vjerovati da u tim situacijama roditelji promru od straha i zbog straha su skloni nalupati dijete (koje se nije ozbiljno ozljedilo, ali moglo je) jer je dijete palo s npr. tobogana, a upozoreno je da ce garant pasti ak to nastavi raditi


Vjerojatno ...
... i onda ako dijete padne i ništa mu nije roditelji ga na to nalupaju zbog neposlušnosti.
... a ko padne i jako se udari, onda se roditelji opet strče i grle dijete (i usput malo poviknu).

Zaključak: dijete će biti plavo, ovako ili onako, padne li samo s tobogana ili ga nalupaju roditelji.   :Razz:

----------


## anchie76

E bas tako   :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

a ima i ovih koji ne daju na tobogan - nema plavica, ali posljedice su tu.  :/

----------


## yaya

> a ima i ovih koji ne daju na tobogan - nema plavica, ali posljedice su tu.  :/


A ima i onih roditelja koji su se do 4. djetetove godine skupa s djetetom penjali na tobogan pa su oni bili plavi   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## makita

Dobra tema, dobra!!!!
Evo da je pospremim u svoje  :Smile:

----------


## tatek

> Dobra tema, dobra!!!!
> Evo da je pospremim u svoje


A slobodno se i priključi sa svojim iskustvima ... ova tema me malko podsjeća na onu o orgazmima, svi ju vole čitati, ali nas malo piše ...   :Raspa:

----------


## ina33

> makita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dobra tema, dobra!!!!
> Evo da je pospremim u svoje 
> 
> 
> A slobodno se i priključi sa svojim iskustvima ... ova tema me malko podsjeća na onu o orgazmima, svi ju vole čitati, ali nas malo piše ...


Je, je, zato jer su slične, pretpostavljam, po razini intimnosti, ali meni su i jedna i druga baš bile korisne (znači nije samo "voajerizam" koji me na nju tjera, nego da vidim kako su i jesu li ljudi riješili neka pitanja koja meni još nisu "na meniju" (u stvrai, neka lagano dolaze, neka sam već riješila). Ja vas zasad više čitam   :Love: .

----------


## Mercedes

Ja bih nešto kod sebe voljela promjeniti- kad kikica nešto razbije, prolije i sl. nikad nisam viknula, ni ja ni mm, ali čim se udari, padne automatski krenem s onim Jesam ti rekla..pa zašto nisi pazila..blabla..pa još osim što je boli mora slušat i moje prodike  :/ 
Kako reagirate u tim trenucima? Ono, žao mi je što se udarila, pa ja zapravo tješim sebe i sebi ponavljam da sam joj rekla a da je ona kriva..tako mi to izgleda..

----------


## Anci

> a ima i ovih koji ne daju na tobogan - nema plavica, ali posljedice su tu.  :/


Je, i ja sam jednom s dostavljačem  :Grin:  ušla u raspravu kad je vidio J. kako puza po stanu, imala je tad nekih 10, 11 mj. i on se čudom čudio kako ja to dozvoljavam.
On, kao, svoju djecu čuva u vrtiću (ogradici) i ne pušta ih van po stanu  :/

----------


## anamar

> preporucila bih knjigu "korekcije" od jonathan franzena.


odlična knjiga. 

ja još imam malo dijete, pa još ne osijećam roditeljstvo u svoj punini, ali  kako osijećam da neke stvari nadolaze, pospremam i metem (ali ne pod tapet) da budem spremna. 
neka generalna preslagivanja u životu sam prošla u nekoliko ciklusa. prvi je bio još u pubertetu. zadnji upravo traje...

ponekad se teško boriti s onime što nam je kroz godine djetinjstva usađeno kao primjer odgoja ili čak ono što smo dobili genskim pamćenjem (mislim da se neki roditeljski instinkti ispoljavaju na način koji je neprikladan; poput deračine na dijete koje nesmotreno izleće na ulicu, a roditelj vikom pokušava pobijediti nemoć-primjer je banalan, ali vjerujem da razumijete što hoću reći). 
zato je meni preslagivanje, propitivanje svojih postupaka bez grižnje savijesti i usputno učenje jako dobra fora.

----------


## vissnja

> Ja mrzim kod sebe sto sam sklona upasti u te naucene/podsvjesne obrazce ponasanja kad sam u drustvu sa svojim (ili mm-ovim) roditeljima, nevjerojatno koliko mi volje treba da se tome oduprem. I to usprkos tome sto su oni sami u odnosu s unucima puno fleksibilniji i popustljiviji nego sto su bili u odnosu sa mnom i bratom (barem mi se tako cini.


A vidiš, ja baš kad sam u društvu sa mojim, MMovim roditeljima ili mojom bakom i tetom strogo pazim da ne budem kao oni (mislim oni kakvi su bili nekada, prema meni i ostaloj deci iz familije) i nema šanse da mi se omakne tako neka "davnih dana u mozak ucrtana" reakcija. I uopšte bolja sam mama, strpljivija i razumnija kad imam publiku  :/  Možda da se javim u neki family big brother  :?

----------


## litala

ja ko visnja, nemam problema s kuliranjem kad nisam doma  :Grin:  nekako mi sve bude opustenije, valjda zato jer tada nemam nekih drugih obveza za vratom, pa sam puna elana i volje i ideja i spokoja  :Rolling Eyes: 


ono sto ja kod sebe nikako da dovedem na zelenu granu je - prkos prema organizaciji, organizaciji same sebe i svog vremena i svojih obveza. odrasla sam u prilicnoj organizacijskoj stegi, nije bilo preskakanja obveza ni "pusti, kasnije/sutra cemo to...", nije bilo igre na podu samnom (ni bratom), nije bilo kolaza i slicnih igrarija... ma, uglavnom smo se brat i ja igrali sami (i medjusobno  :Wink: ). interakcija s roditeljima (pogotovo s mamom) isla je gotovo uvijek u smjeru da me se nauci nesto "korisno" (tako znam savrseno peglat, cistit, pripremat i spremat... ma kucanica samo takva...  :Rolling Eyes: ). nema igranja u "praznicnoj" odjeci, nema valjanja po pijesku, zemlji, kamencicima... 


ja sam, svojim roditeljstvom, okrenula sve te neke "sputavajuce" stvari totalno naglavacke. i usput - pretjerala :/

mi se valjamo po podu, pravimo nered, ostavljamo za sutra stogod nam se ucini da bi trebali  :Wink: , ucimo usput i nismo strogi prema redu radu i disciplini, nemamo rutine nikakve...

sve to i ne bi bilo toliko problematicno kad bi bila u stanju djelicak one "usadjene" discipline primijeniti na organizaciju vremena i prioriteta za one stvari koje treba obaviti :/ i onda tu i puknem (vani stvarno rijetko i klinci super suradjuju i dogovaramo se i sve pet, kuca mi je problem...). puknem jer blejim bezveze onda kad bi mogla obaviti sto treba i onda redovno krenem sredjivati kad vec imam samo na knap vremena (pa i manje, daleko manje) pa jurim i ljutim se i pucam jer me, naravno, ometaju  :Rolling Eyes: 


mene je taj dribling u djetinjstvu toliko s*ebao, svjesna sam toga, sve sam odracionalizirala osim - kako izbjec to sto radim, kako taj "prkosom na suprotnu stranu sindrom" izbaciti iz dnevnog rasporeda  :Sad:

----------


## tatek

*litala*, mislim da je taj problem tipičan za većinu ljudi koji su odrasli u strogim obiteljima. Po mojim nekim procjenama (na osnovu svoji poznanika, prijatelja, priča o trećim ljudima ...) imam dojam da jedno cca trećina ljudi iz takvih obitelji nastavlja sa takvom strogoćom i u svojim vlastitim obiteljima, dok se drugi raspojasaju i u većoj ili manjoj mjeri odu u suprotnost.
I ja sam tu na listi, iako moram reći da je meni jača strana ono što je tebi slabija odnosno ja sam sasvim zadovoljan sa razinom organiziranost svog vlastitog života i kućanstva dok ova dječja strana ponekad skrene u nered (odnosno možda bolje "no control" stanje), no opet samo do neke razine kad ju više ne mogu tolerirati i onda krećem u akciju.

No, i tu mi se čini da se možda previše povodim za mišljenjem drugih u suprotnosti sa mojim vlastitim osjećajem. Recimo, razbacane igračke po stanu me uopće ne smetaju dok se kroz stan može prolaziti i kad se navečer odnosno po završetku igre (tipa odlazak van) sve ne pospremi tako da je glavnina prostora prohodna. Može to spremanje značiti samo da je sve hrpimice razbacano po kutijama (te kartonske gajbe od voća su fantastične za takve stvari - jedan za legiće, druga za željeznicu, treća za autiće ... iako je obično sve izmiješano   :Grin:  ), ali to mi je dosta.

Isto tako, Vedran je valjda jedini drugašić kojeg osobno znam da ne ide ni na kakvu slobodnu aktivnost igdje - rekao je da ne želi ni sport ni ikoji jezik i ja sam rekao "dobro, ako se predomisliš, javi" i ostalo je na tome. Neki put si mislim da sam ga možda trebao malo više nagovarati (par puta sam ga pitao želi li nešto od postojećih aktivnosti), no uvijek na kraju zaključim da je najbolje to prepustiti njemu samome.

Za kraj, jedna opaska za sve koji znaju viknuti na djecu u trenucima kad takva reakcija baš i nije potrebna (slučajno razlivena čaša, pokliznuo se na igralištu itd): zamislite si uvijek u toj situaciji da uz vas nije vaše dijete nego vaš najbolji prijatelj. Biste li na njega viknuli kad slučajno razlije čašu vode ili zapne za granu pa mu se podrapaju hlače? Mislim da ne bi.
Naravno, vjerojatno bi podviknuli na njega da neoprezno barata kristalnim čašama, napucava tenisku lopticu pored vitrine ili prilazi šarafcigerom nezaštićenoj utičnici ... i tad ja podviknem i na svoje klince.
Ovaj princip (nismam ga izmislio, pročitao sam ga u 2-3 knjige) mi se čini jako dobrim i preporučam ga svakome, atmosfear u kući je puno bolja kad su povišeni tonovi rezervirani zaista samo za nužne situacije.

E da, slično tome - kad se klinci "zaglave" u nekim svojim cendranjima, neracionalnim zahtjevima i sličnome ... moje iskustvo je da tu humor najviše pomaže. Napravite od njihovih zahtjeva/cendranja šalu ... bez ismijavanja njih kao osobe ili ozbiljnih stvari, ali sa dozom humora.

Već sam spominjao one moje replike sinu kad se žali što mora svaki dan spremati krevet ("A zašto moram opet jesti tu dosadnu čokoladicu, zar je ne može pojesti netko drugi?"), kad ga šaljem na piškenje prije spavanja pa negoduje tad ga pitam "Želiš li da se ja popišam umjesto tebe?".
A unikatna ideja MŽ je bila u situaciji kad je Zrinka željela cicati tokom odvikavanja i počela gnjevno vikati "Ja bi "drugu" papat!", onda smo svi u kući počinjali zborno pjevati "Ja bi drugu papat, ja bi Zrinku papat, ja bi vedrana papat, ja bi tatu papat ..." i završavali smo urnebesnim smijehom zajedno sa Zrinkom i kriza je bila iza nas, bez suza i vikanja.

----------


## Maslačkica

> Biste li na njega viknuli kad slučajno razlije čašu vode ili zapne za granu pa mu se podrapaju hlače? Mislim da ne bi.


Vjerovatno ne bi, ali bi mu sigurno rekla: "Jesam li ti reklaaaaaaaaaa????!!!!" - to je nešto jače od mene i koliko god se pokušavala kontrolirati da ne govorim to, svim ljudima oko mene, čačka me dok ne izgovorim...pa makar u šali!

----------


## cvijeta73

> sve to i ne bi bilo toliko problematicno kad bi bila u stanju djelicak one "usadjene" discipline primijeniti na organizaciju vremena i prioriteta za one stvari koje treba obaviti :/ i onda tu i puknem (vani stvarno rijetko i klinci super suradjuju i dogovaramo se i sve pet, kuca mi je problem...). puknem jer blejim bezveze onda kad bi mogla obaviti sto treba i onda redovno krenem sredjivati kad vec imam samo na knap vremena (pa i manje, daleko manje) pa jurim i ljutim se i pucam jer me, naravno, ometaju


litala, samo da napišem da i ja imam sličan problem, ali bez pozadine strogog odgoja. i ja znam blejat bezveze, a nisam imala nikakvu stegu u djetinjstvu.   :Grin:  




> E da, slično tome - kad se klinci "zaglave" u nekim svojim cendranjima, neracionalnim zahtjevima i sličnome ... moje iskustvo je da tu humor najviše pomaže.


i ja na ovaj način rješavam jako puno situacija. super fora s cicom   :Smile:  

a vezano uz vikanja kod prolijevanja čaša i sl, znam da nema veze s temom, ali samo bih htjela napisati da sam baš sretna što mi nisu trebale knjige da dođem do takvog obrasca ponašanja, što u mojoj prirodi nije ljutnja zbog nespretnosti djeteta i sl. 

u stvari, imam potrebu na ovom topiku napisati - hvala mami (tata mi je umro kad sam imala 9 godina) što mi nije ostavila puno toga za pospremanje.   :Heart:

----------


## tatek

*cvijeta73*, super da ti roditelji nisu ostavili puno takve loše ostavštine, uvijek mi je drago čuti što postoje i takvi roditelji (i nadam se da će jednog dana i moji klinci pričati za mene ...  8) )! Znam da ih nema puno, ali - zaista postoje!!!

Ja inače ne reagiram agresivno i vikanjem, već sam prije više to skretao u sebe i izjedao se iznutra, no primjetio sam da je s dolaskom klinaca to počelo više ići prema van (vjerojatan utjecaj mojih roditelja!), a OSOBITO kod neracionalnih situacija koje su me znale dotući (a nekad i sada   :Rolling Eyes:  ) - recimo, mala želi obući samo neku staru majicu koju smo bacili u smeće još prije godinu dana i niti jednu drugu. Ili - vidim da treba piškiti, nije od jutra, ali ne želi ići na wc, grči se od punog mjehura ... i onda se za 15 minuta popiša po tepihu, napravi poplavu. Ili - pada kiša, a netko od njih želi van u sandalama i svom snagom se opire ikojoj drugoj obući, a nas čeka bus ...

----------


## fegusti

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Biste li na njega viknuli kad slučajno razlije čašu vode ili zapne za granu pa mu se podrapaju hlače? Mislim da ne bi.
> 
> 
> Vjerovatno ne bi, ali bi mu sigurno rekla: "Jesam li ti reklaaaaaaaaaa????!!!!" - to je nešto jače od mene i koliko god se pokušavala kontrolirati da ne govorim to, svim ljudima oko mene, čačka me dok ne izgovorim...pa makar u šali!


i na lakat bi progovorila...  :Laughing:  

ja sam tu sasvim  8) 

moj je prolijevao, nepažnjom razbijao, penjao se gdje mu je rečeno da ne smije pa padao (to mu je bila bolna posljedica neposluha).





> ... moje iskustvo je da tu humor najviše pomaže. Napravite od njihovih zahtjeva/cendranja šalu ... bez ismijavanja njih kao osobe ili ozbiljnih stvari, ali sa dozom humora.


prekjučer sam rekla kćerki da rasprostre opranu robu iz mašine jer ja ne stižem. ostavila sam maštel s robom pred vratima i posvetila se drugim poslovima.
nakon pola sata roba i dalje čeka u maštelu i ja počnem vikati... ali ne na dijete već na robu... "što još radite u maštelu? trkom na štrik i kačite se!"
ona se okrenula i počela smijati... "aj, mama, ja sam zaboravila...  :Grin:  "... i povješala je robu.

nažalost, nemam uvijek inspiraciju za takav pristup... :/

----------


## Zorana

Tatek, kad sam napisala da roditelj mora imati sve pod kontrolom, nisam bas mislila na kontrolu koju si ti opisao, sve sta se desavalo u skoli, svaku sitnicu s djecjeg druzenja itd. Nego kontrolu svog vlastitog, imaginarno osmisljenog momenta u kojem nesto tece "onako kako bi i trebalo" ili slijedi raspad sistema. 
Tko je ono negdje izjavio da kad je nesto funkcionalno samo u odredjenim uvjetima ustvari nije funkcionalno? Nesto u tom smislu....
Slikovito receno.....zamisli da hodas i pridrzavas se s obje ruke za nesto, pridrzavas se i ustima za nesto, noge su ti ukocene jer se i tu trudis ostati cvrsto na tlu. Ali, neka samo nesto ili netko dodje i izmakne ti iz ruke to za sto se drzis, nastaje kaos.....e na to sam mislila.  Na taj neki duboki nemir i osjecaj nesigurnosti koji vucemo svakodnevno za sobom.

----------


## fegusti

zorana, jel bi to bilo, zapravo, povjerenje?
ja ne moram u svakom trenutku znati gdje mi je dijete i što radi ako imam povjerenja u njega i njegove odluke.
ne mora mi biti pod nadzorom a da sam ipak sigurna kako je u redu i ne radi gluposti.
na to si mislila?

----------


## tatek

> Tatek, kad sam napisala da roditelj mora imati sve pod kontrolom, nisam bas mislila na kontrolu koju si ti opisao, sve sta se desavalo u skoli, svaku sitnicu s djecjeg druzenja itd. Nego kontrolu svog vlastitog, imaginarno osmisljenog momenta u kojem nesto tece "onako kako bi i trebalo" ili slijedi raspad sistema. 
> Tko je ono negdje izjavio da kad je nesto funkcionalno samo u odredjenim uvjetima ustvari nije funkcionalno? Nesto u tom smislu....
> Slikovito receno.....zamisli da hodas i pridrzavas se s obje ruke za nesto, pridrzavas se i ustima za nesto, noge su ti ukocene jer se i tu trudis ostati cvrsto na tlu. Ali, neka samo nesto ili netko dodje i izmakne ti iz ruke to za sto se drzis, nastaje kaos.....e na to sam mislila.  Na taj neki duboki nemir i osjecaj nesigurnosti koji vucemo svakodnevno za sobom.


Zorana, kužim ja tvoj pojam kontrole, ilustrirao sam ga primjerom iz škole, jer to obično (ali ne i nužno) ide zajedno, ali mislio sam na općenitu kontrolu SVEGA.

Mislim da je to problem svih nas, samo neki to uspijevaju lako prevazići, a neki ne.

U stvari, najveći problem je ISPUŠTANJE kontrole, odnosno predavanje odgovornosti samim klincima. Mislim da to meni ide dosta dobro (Vedran ide sam u školu kad želi, ne diže mi se kosa na glavi kad ga ostavim samog vani, pustim ga da se penje po drveću, odjuri sam u šumu, ne utječem na izbor njegovih prijatelja ...), no znam koji me trenuci onak lagano puknu: kad nastupe trenuci promjene, nova faza odrastanja ... i odjednom smo na nepoznatom terenu - više ga ne zanima ono što ga je do jučer zanimalo, buni se na neke druge stvari koje su dosad prolazile glatko, ne reagira kao prije na svakodnevne stvari ... i tad smo na skliskom nepoznatom terenu, kao da mi je u kući druga osoba .. . i osjećam se nesigurno. A zašto? Zato jer više nemam toliku kontrolu kao prije, tad sam znao što ga/ju zanima, kako smiriti pobunu ili zainteresirati ih za nešto ili ubrzati spremanje ... a sad treba ponovo pronaći tajni kod, ključ koji će otvoriti novu promijenjenu bravicu do njih samih ...
Pretpostavljam da ću imati najvećih problema kad dođe pubertet ... no, možda do onda i se i ja promijenim pa budem very cool roditelj   :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

Ali, zar ne bi onda prvo trebali sami sebe pustiti s lanca?  :Grin:  Dok jos pubertet nije stigao.  :Grin:  Ja ni ne vidim kako bi to moglo funkcionirati s djecom dok smo i sami rastrgani izmedju gomilu trivijalnosti.

----------


## Zorana

Fegusti, dijelom i na povjerenje, ali dijelom i na neki univerzalni oblik povjerenja prema zivotu kao takvom. Ono....nece mi se raspasti svemir ako nemam svakodnevni zivot pod kotrolom jer u biti moram shvatiti da nemam nista pod kontrolom. U tom smislu......

----------


## tatek

> Ali, zar ne bi onda prvo trebali sami sebe pustiti s lanca?


Ja sam se već pustio, dao sam si dozvolu da se ne zamaram sa životnim trivijalnostima i baš mi je dobro.  8) 
(pretpostavljam da se to može i vidjeti iz mojih postova, ili možda ne ...?)

Jasno, ne ide to baš uvijek kao podmazano, ali zaista se osjećam nesputanim glede i u svezi spomenutih životnih trivijalnosti, bezveznih konvencija i svih tih "trebalo bi", "mora se" i sličnih pogubnih riječi.

Slijedeći korak je da pustim i sve oko sebe da žive svoj život bez mojih očekivanja, nepotrebne kontrole itd. MŽ to ide vrlo dobro   :Wink:  ,a  napredujemo i na "dječjem frontu".

----------


## Zorana

Moze li konkretno primjer iz svakodnevnog zivota? Zanima me konkretno na sta mislis kad kazes da tvojoj zeni dobro ide. Ja se, naime, jos uvijek znam pogubiti kad se stan nadje u totalnom neredu ili kad postoji mogucnost da cu negdje zakasniti. Znam se nepotrebno uvuci u neke "bitke" koje nisu moje (opet vezano za roditelje, brata i sestru) itd.
I napomena, meni se ti, ovako preko foruma, cinis kao totalno opusten covjek i kao osoba koja uziva u zivotu, koliko je to rezultat tvog truda ili koliko si ti takav "po prirodi", to ne znam. 8)

----------


## Maslačkica

> Slijedeći korak je da pustim i sve oko sebe da žive svoj život bez mojih očekivanja, nepotrebne kontrole itd.



Ja nemam djece, ali imam problem o kojem pričate i susrećem se sa njim svakodnevno. 

Kad sam bila mlađa ako nešto nije bilo po mom ja bih se ljutila i durila jako dugo. I onda bi me mama odgovarala od toga i govorila kako nema smisla to ponašanje - danas kada je gledam, ona je slika i prilika tog ponašanja i tačno znam odakle mi to TOLIKO. 
I onda upoznah svoje neke bivše dečke i ja bi im jako rado organizirala život po svom, ma malte ne da pričaju šta ja hoću.... 
I onda upoznah svog muža i opet ista priča. I čovjek se borio protiv toga i nakraju OGLUŠIO na moju priču. I nakon trebalo mi je sigurno 4 godine da se izborim sama sa sobom i da prekinem gledati ljude, a pogotovo mm na taj način, na način da ja sve uređujem, da se samnom konzultira itd. jer sam skontala da ja ne pitam nikoga....
I kada sam dosegla to, iako ima dana kada đavo izvirne na površinu, doživjela sam neopisivu smirenost... tj. nisam više bila tako u grču i mogla sam se početi baviti nekim drugim stvarima. 

Sa djecom oko sebe još nisam došla do tog stepena, iako sad puno se više mogu opustiti i pokušavam ocijeniti o čemu bi i ti mali mogli sami odlučivati bez mene...

----------


## fegusti

> Fegusti, dijelom i na povjerenje, ali dijelom i na neki univerzalni oblik povjerenja prema zivotu kao takvom. *Ono....nece mi se raspasti svemir ako nemam svakodnevni zivot pod kotrolom* jer u biti moram shvatiti da nemam nista pod kontrolom. U tom smislu......


meni je trenutno život sasvim izvan kontrole osim u dijelu roditeljstva.
jedino u tom dijelu nastojim ne ispuštati uzde iz ruku.
ovo drugo su okolnosti na koje ne mogu utjecati koliko god se trudila, a djecu ne želim prepustiti slučaju.
sve ostalo se može srušiti, ali dok imam njih i oni mene, ništa nam drugo nije bitno.
zato ću nastojati biti uz njih i razumjeti ih.
često reagiram na način na koji većina roditelja ne bi, ali nekako imam povjerenja u svoju djecu (prvenstveno mislim na 12godišnju kćer).
mislim da ima veću slobodu odlučivanja nego većina njenih prijateljica i više toga joj je dozvoljeno jer je do sada opravdala povjerenje i pokazala da zbog toga ne zanemaruje svoju najveću obavezu - školu.

----------


## Maslačkica

> kad se stan nadje u totalnom neredu


Dokazano da ljudi puno bolje funkcioniraju i da su sretniji kada im je stan uredniji. Što ne mislim konkretno za igračke koje se lako pokupe, ali sve ostalo da je ok stanari se bolje osjećaju. 

Zorana, meni se čini da ipak koliko god željeli ne podviknuti ili ponašati se uvijek fer prema djeci mislim da to nije moguće i da se ne bi trebali opterećivati s tim baš toliko, tj. opet istraživanje kaže da djeca imaju prirodno u sebi s kolikim se stresom mogu nositi i da im to nije opterećenje takvo kako mi mislimo, i ustvari ja lično mislim da ih treba malo i "uzdrmati" jer ako ih stalno pazimo kada izađu vani, pa i u park kada su mali, čeka ih neko sa tavom da ih zvekne po glavi... 

(ako sam te dobro razumjela   :Grin:  ) 

I npr. za kašnjenje mislim da imaš pravo da se ljutiš i malo živčaniš ako si im na vrijeme rekla da se spreme, a na kraju ništa od toga i kasnite...

----------


## Zorana

Maslackica, ja nisam bas sigurna da je to tako. Ustvari, cini mi se da je ta prica sa urednoscu, jednako kao ona sa bacanjem nepotrebnih stvari jos jedan oblik bijega. (ono, ocistit cu stan i pobacat smece pa cu se odmah osjecati bolje, a ustvari ono zbog cega sam se u samom pocetku lose osjecao je jos uvijek tu negdje, prikriveno iluzijom da ako imamo stvari izvana pod kontrolom da ih imamo i iznutra)

----------


## marta

> Maslackica, ja nisam bas sigurna da je to tako. Ustvari, cini mi se da je ta prica sa urednoscu, jednako kao ona sa bacanjem nepotrebnih stvari jos jedan oblik bijega. (ono, ocistit cu stan i pobacat smece pa cu se odmah osjecati bolje, a ustvari ono zbog cega sam se u samom pocetku lose osjecao je jos uvijek tu negdje, prikriveno iluzijom da ako imamo stvari izvana pod kontrolom da ih imamo i iznutra)



Mislim da nisi skroz u pravu. Naime cinjenica da si u stanju pocistiti te vanjske stvari, baciti nepotrebno, daje makar nadu, ako ne i mogucnost da mozes isto tako pocistiti i one nutarnje. To je nesto kao prvi korak, kad ga napravis, mozes napraviti i drugi korak i sve ostale.

----------


## fegusti

to je privid.
trenutno će nam biti bolje ali ako nismo pomeli sebe, loš osjećaj će uskoro zakucati na vrata.
provjereno.

trenutno ne metem kuću, već sebe...

----------


## tatek

> Moze li konkretno primjer iz svakodnevnog zivota? Zanima me konkretno na sta mislis kad kazes da tvojoj zeni dobro ide. Ja se, naime, jos uvijek znam pogubiti kad se stan nadje u totalnom neredu ili kad postoji mogucnost da cu negdje zakasniti. Znam se nepotrebno uvuci u neke "bitke" koje nisu moje (opet vezano za roditelje, brata i sestru) itd.)


Hm, generalno je tu ista stvar kao i sa klincima - ne kontrolirati svijet oko sebe, već se dogovarati sa okolinom, biti iskren i svima jasno reći svoje stavove i želje, ne živjeti u očekivanjima već realnosti ...
Najkonkretnije: MŽ i ja smo znali satima razgovarati, bez dlake na jeziku, o našim stavovima o odgoju, o našim i tuđim roditeljima i naslijeđu od njih, o seksu, o svakodnevnim rutinama, o prethodnim ljudima u našim životima, o budućnosti i nama u njoj ... niti jedna tema nije ostala nedirnuta i prodiskutirana, ma koliko bila možda neugodna za nekog (ili oboje) od nas. Bio sam potpuno iskren, a smatram da je bila i ona.

Sve to se dešavalo postupno, no glavni "proboj fronte" se dešavao početkom ove godine, dakle nakon punih 9 godina veze ... i nakon toga su se mnoge stvari u našem zajedničkom životu posložile kao dobro napravljen puzzle. Uglavnom, mislim da su sa moje strane najveći problem bila očekivanja/želje koje nisam izražavao na adekvatan (ako uopće na ikoji) način - bilo to vezano uz kućanstvo, slobodno vrijeme, seks, odgoj djece .... Kad se to promijenilo, sve je bilo puno lakše.  
(neću ići u više detalja jer bi to zadiralo ne samo u moju intimu koju često dragovoljno dijelim sa vama, već i u u MŽ-inu, a to ne bi bilo u redu). 





> I napomena, meni se ti, ovako preko foruma, cinis kao totalno opusten covjek i kao osoba koja uziva u zivotu, koliko je to rezultat tvog truda ili koliko si ti takav "po prirodi", to ne znam. 8)


Uf, da si me vidjela kao klinca ...  :shock: Bio sam izuzetno ukočen i povučen klinjo, uvijek na marginama socijalnog života gdje god bih bio, sa velikom etiketom "štreber" na čelu i tisućama akni po licu i svugdje drugdje ... i bez ikakve ideje ili inicijative (pa čak i stvarne želje) da se takvo stanje promijeni.

A onda se dogodio niz životnih događanja (o većini njih sam već pisao na Forumu) koji me je skrenuo ovim putem kojim sad idem, prvo je to išlo nekontrolirano, a zatim sam skužio da mogu i ja sam utjecati na mnogo toga u životu i tad su stvari počele bivati puno jasnije .... i meni samome što me zanima u životu i što želim od njega, a i kako to postići.
Proces je i dalje u toku ...   :Wink:

----------


## Zorana

Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## Kanga

> Vedran je valjda jedini drugašić kojeg osobno znam da ne ide ni na kakvu slobodnu aktivnost igdje - rekao je da ne želi ni sport ni ikoji jezik i ja sam rekao "dobro, ako se predomisliš, javi" i ostalo je na tome.


ovo me uopce ne cudi  :No-no:  . Vedran unutar obiteljskog zivota ima toliko kreativnih sadrzaja (od sportskih do jezicnih) da mu bilo koja slobodna aktivnost nebi bila ni bljeda sjena onoga sto mu vi pruzate   :Love:

----------


## tatek

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Maslackica, ja nisam bas sigurna da je to tako. Ustvari, cini mi se da je ta prica sa urednoscu, jednako kao ona sa bacanjem nepotrebnih stvari jos jedan oblik bijega. (ono, ocistit cu stan i pobacat smece pa cu se odmah osjecati bolje, a ustvari ono zbog cega sam se u samom pocetku lose osjecao je jos uvijek tu negdje, prikriveno iluzijom da ako imamo stvari izvana pod kontrolom da ih imamo i iznutra)
> 
> 
> 
> Mislim da nisi skroz u pravu. Naime cinjenica da si u stanju pocistiti te vanjske stvari, baciti nepotrebno, daje makar nadu, ako ne i mogucnost da mozes isto tako pocistiti i one nutarnje. To je nesto kao prvi korak, kad ga napravis, mozes napraviti i drugi korak i sve ostale.


Marta, u potpunosti se slažem sa tobom.

Što se tiče vikanja (nepotrebnog) na djecu. meni osobno je problem što ću ja njega/nju bezveze zaplašiti odnosno nervirati, ali i što ću SEBE SAMOG time nervirati (ne volim to raditi pa se osjećam glupo kad vičem bezveze). Dakle, kad ne dižem glas kad zaista ne treba tad se bolje osjećaju i djeca, ali i ja sam.

----------


## tatek

*zorana*, još mali dodatak tebi, sad sam malo bolje pročitao tvoj post otprije. Recimo, od MŽ ne očekujem da kuha ručak svaki dan (trenutno je nezaposlena pa je najvećim dijelom kod kuće), ne očekujem da uzme prvi posao koji se nudi već sam joj dao otvorene ruke da pronađe posao koji će ju zaista veseliti (na prethodnom je dala otkaz jer je bio traćenje njenog vremena i živaca za mizernu financijsku nadoknadu), ne očekujem da zbog toga što je puno više doma od mene da drži stan ulickanim ili pak da preuzme kompletnu brigu oko djece ... i iskreno tako mislim, na razmišljanje o tim pitanjima ne trošim niti sekunde.

Naravno, postoje naši dogovori tko će što napraviti, kako ćemo organizirati život da nam bude najbolji mogući za nas oboje, kako ćemo odteretiti koji put jednog, drugi put drugog za neke naše slobodne aktivnosti (tu je meni teže jer sam jednostavno fizički više zauzet poslom, putovanjem od/do njega itd) ... ali, sve su to dogovori između nas dvoje, a ne jednostrana očekivanja.

----------


## Maslačkica

Vezano za čišćenje stana... ja ne govorim da stan blista, ali da nije neuredan, jer kažem, dokazano je da nas nered opterećuje. E sada, ako istraživanje lažem, lažem i ja, iako ga mogu potvrditi iz svog iskustva. Odnosno, ukoliko je stan u neredu to me opterećuje i koncentriram svoju energiju i ljutnju na to što nisam bila u stanju da to jučer napravim ili sad npr. a sad nemam vremena/volje, i tu nastaje kuršlus u mojoj glavi. I ljuta sam! I nervozna! I najrađe bi se iselila iz stana! 
E sad, a mogla sam to izbjeći...napraviti nešto jučer, nešto danas...mogli su i drugi ukućani skloniti svoje cipele, čarape ili bilo šta..mogla sam i ja, u prolazu, ne bi ni osjetila... 

Ja ne osjećam da sam počistila unutarnji nemir ukoliko mi je stan čist, ali me ne koči za daljnje aktivnosti tokom dana, ne koncentriram se na nebitno - stan, nisam nervozna RADI STANA - jer - ovo je još nešto na čemu sam godinama radila - TAČNO UPIRANJE PRSTOM U MJESTO KOJE ME BOLI/NERVIRA/RASTUŽUJE! Cijeli život nisam mogla svoje osjećaje tačno definirati - znači, nešto mi neko kaže i za 10 min. ja sam živčana radi razbacanog veša, i onda uhvatim u pilanu i sebe i druge radi veša koji nema veze s vezom... veza je onaj od prije 10 min. 
Danas mogu tačno definirati šta je to što me "pokrenulo" i bacilo na tračnice nervoze, zloće, kontrole... 
I kontrola izvire ispod toga isto tako... makar kod mene... 

Puno mi je lakše od kad mogu odrediti negativan osjećaj odakle je potekao i REĆI nekome ukoliko me taj neko pita šta mi je...

----------


## Maslačkica

> od MŽ ne očekujem da kuha ručak svaki dan (trenutno je nezaposlena pa je najvećim dijelom kod kuće), ne očekujem da uzme prvi posao koji se nudi već sam joj dao otvorene ruke da pronađe posao koji će ju zaista veseliti (na prethodnom je dala otkaz jer je bio traćenje njenog vremena i živaca za mizernu financijsku nadoknadu), ne očekujem da zbog toga što je puno više doma od mene da drži stan ulickanim ili pak da preuzme kompletnu brigu oko djece ... i iskreno tako mislim, na razmišljanje o tim pitanjima ne trošim niti sekunde.


Što znači da nema kontrole... 
Bravo!!!

(već vidim sebe prije par godina u ovoj situaciji, a i danas bi se malo lomila po nekim pitanjima...   :Grin:  )

----------


## tatek

> Puno mi je lakše od kad mogu odrediti negativan osjećaj odakle je potekao i REĆI nekome ukoliko me taj neko pita šta mi je...


To je isto jako važno!!!

Na ovom polju nisam baš tako uspješan, zna mi se desiti da se loše osjećam i nemam pojma zašto i tek nakon dužeg vremena skužim o čemu se radilo (koliko god sam čak i razmišljao o mogućim uzorcima). No, jako me razveselilo kad sam u zadnje vrijeme  u par slučajeva točno detektirao uzrok nekog osjećaja/stanja i napravio prave korake ka poboljšanju - baš me je to razveselilo.

Volio bih kad bih na neki način mogao podučiti djecu toj vještini, mislim da je to jako jako važno, prepoznati pravi izvor osjećaja!

----------


## Maslačkica

Tatek, mislim da ih se to uči tako što verbaliziraš svoje osjećaje i npr. iživciraš se jer ti je ispao šarafciger iza veš mašine ili neko je bio "zločest" prema tebi i onda igrom slučaja djeca počnu da budu, za tebe u tom trenutku, malo nesnosna i onda tu počinje tvoja nervoza, pa onda možeš ili da kažeš odmah u startu da si nervozan zbog toga i toga i da ti treba par min. da se "smiriš" ili ako si već počeo "divljati" da se prekineš, izvineš  i opet kažeš uzrok... 

Kad djeca to vide znat će kod sebe to prepoznati. Isto tako, poticati ih na način da kada vidiš da ih je nešto uznemirilo i pitaš ih o čemu se radi  i onda kažu neki bezvezni razlog, a ti sumnjaš na nešto drugo....direktno pitaj da li je to i to i onda im možeš svoj primjer dati, iz svog života, i objasniti im zašto si se ti tako osjećao, pa će onda krenuti i oni. Ovo zadnje jako uspjeva sa mojom nećakinjom, i npr. može jako dobro verbalizirati i odrediti svoj negativan osjećaj....a u svojoj bliskoj obitelji nema baš takve primjere, nego se većinom osjećaji prekrivaju drugim nezadovoljstvima, kao npr. nepočišćenom kućom...

----------


## tatek

> Tatek, mislim da ih se to uči tako što verbaliziraš svoje osjećaje i npr. iživciraš se jer ti je ispao šarafciger iza veš mašine ili neko je bio "zločest" prema tebi i onda igrom slučaja djeca počnu da budu, za tebe u tom trenutku, malo nesnosna i onda tu počinje tvoja nervoza, pa onda možeš ili da kažeš odmah u startu da si nervozan zbog toga i toga i da ti treba par min. da se "smiriš" ili ako si već počeo "divljati" da se prekineš, izvineš  i opet kažeš uzrok... 
> 
> Kad djeca to vide znat će kod sebe to prepoznati. Isto tako, poticati ih na način da kada vidiš da ih je nešto uznemirilo i pitaš ih o čemu se radi  i onda kažu neki bezvezni razlog, a ti sumnjaš na nešto drugo....direktno pitaj da li je to i to i onda im možeš svoj primjer dati, iz svog života, i objasniti im zašto si se ti tako osjećao, pa će onda krenuti i oni. Ovo zadnje jako uspjeva sa mojom nećakinjom, i npr. može jako dobro verbalizirati i odrediti svoj negativan osjećaj....a u svojoj bliskoj obitelji nema baš takve primjere, nego se većinom osjećaji prekrivaju drugim nezadovoljstvima, kao npr. nepočišćenom kućom...


Jest, dobar princip, tako treba.
A kao i uvijek je najbolje početi od sebe i biti živući primjer.

Ja bih volio da djeca to nauče pa da mogu to upotrijebit kad ih nešto/netko razljuti u školi pa da znaju o čemu se radi, a ne da divljaju uokolo ne znajući razlog niti kako se ponovo vratiti "back to normal".

----------


## flower

> Na taj neki duboki nemir i osjecaj nesigurnosti koji vucemo svakodnevno za sobom.


 mislim da je ovo kljuc, nije nemir oko nas vec u nama samima. odnosno i mir.
ja ne osjecam nemir i znam da ce sve biti ok, samo da nam je zdravlja (fizickog i psihickog).
kontrola kao pojam je vrlo bitan za mnoge stvari, pa i za odgoj, i to u onom smislu - tko kontrolira moj zivot, koliko osjecam da sam ja gospodar onog dobrog i loseg u sebi...
ne znam Zorana da li sam te dobro skuzila  :Smile: 

s emocijama je relativno dosta posla, pogotovo kod djece i mislim da je vrlo tesko da oni udju u dublje analize istih (sto ponekad i nije najbolje, vazno je dobro reagirati) - mislim da je bitno nauciti imenovati ono sto osjecas i prepoznati sto ta emocija radi u nasem tijelu i kako na nju reagiramo. analize bi ja ostavila za neko kasnije doba.

----------


## tatek

> mislim da je bitno nauciti imenovati ono sto osjecas i prepoznati sto ta emocija radi u nasem tijelu i kako na nju reagiramo. analize bi ja ostavila za neko kasnije doba.


Upravo to i ja mislim, za njih je i to što pišeš više nego dovoljno (pa čak i za nas, ako bismo to dosljedno provodili)!

----------


## Maslačkica

Eh da, ono što sam još prihvatila kod sebe, ili pokušavam prihvatiti, ali i kod drugih je ta famozna DOSLJEDNOST! 
Ja to ne mogu... ne mogu u svakom trenutku biti dosljedna... čak počinjem misliti da to baš i nije normalno   :Laughing:  tj. moguće (!?)

Tokom dana jako puno elemenata mi se isprepliće i ne osjećam se isto, ne pričam isto i ovo i ono... i želim biti stalno onakva kakvom se zamišljam i želim, ali jednostavno ne mogu, moje psiho fizičke mogućnosti nisu na istom nivou da bi to ostvarila. 

Ono što sam naučila je prihvaćati tuđu nervozu, svoju, nesavršenstvo...mislim da i djecu tome treba učiti...i mislim da su sposobna to shvatiti i prihvatiti, jer i mi isto tako prihvaćamo njihov umor i nevoljkost pranja zuba danas, pa ćemo sutra ili kupljenja igračaka, zašto ne bi ona mogla prihvatiti nešto naše, negativno? 


A što se tiče opširnosti...kod moje nećakinje je to trebalo, a imam još jedno dijete u okolini kojem to treba, tj. u tom trenutku se prikazujemo djeci u drugom svjetlu - ne kao velika, odrasla bića koja znaju sve i znaju najbolje, nego im približavamo svoje osjećaje koje oni u tom trenutku osjećaju. 
Ja sam imala osjećaj da rastem u svijetu gdje niko oko mene ne osjeća i ne doživljava kao ja i osjećala sam se kao da je to nenormalno...

----------


## tatek

> Eh da, ono što sam još prihvatila kod sebe, ili pokušavam prihvatiti, ali i kod drugih je ta famozna DOSLJEDNOST! 
> Ja to ne mogu... ne mogu u svakom trenutku biti dosljedna... čak počinjem misliti da to baš i nije normalno   tj. moguće (!?)
> 
> Tokom dana jako puno elemenata mi se isprepliće i ne osjećam se isto, ne pričam isto i ovo i ono... i želim biti stalno onakva kakvom se zamišljam i želim, ali jednostavno ne mogu, moje psiho fizičke mogućnosti nisu na istom nivou da bi to ostvarila. 
> 
> Ono što sam naučila je prihvaćati tuđu nervozu, svoju, nesavršenstvo...mislim da i djecu tome treba učiti...i mislim da su sposobna to shvatiti i prihvatiti, jer i mi isto tako prihvaćamo njihov umor i nevoljkost pranja zuba danas, pa ćemo sutra ili kupljenja igračaka, zašto ne bi ona mogla prihvatiti nešto naše, negativno? 
> 
> 
> A što se tiče opširnosti...kod moje nećakinje je to trebalo, a imam još jedno dijete u okolini kojem to treba, tj. u tom trenutku se prikazujemo djeci u drugom svjetlu - ne kao velika, odrasla bića koja znaju sve i znaju najbolje, nego im približavamo svoje osjećaje koje oni u tom trenutku osjećaju. 
> Ja sam imala osjećaj da rastem u svijetu gdje niko oko mene ne osjeća i ne doživljava kao ja i osjećala sam se kao da je to nenormalno...


Mislim da dosljednost ne mora biti nužno uvijek 100%.

Narod kaže da svako pravilo iam svoej iznimke i da pravial postoje da bi se kršila ... i ja se slažem sa time. Društvena pravila (tu mislim na zakone, ne na nekakve "trebalo bi" običaje) se kod nas ne krše i tako i učimo djecu - ulica se NE SMIJE prelaziti ako na semaforu niej zeleno i toga se držimo 100% dosljedno kao što isto tako dosljedno recimo plaćamo režije, vraćamo posuđene stvari itd. No, uopće ne smatram nedosljednim to što na nekom izletu nećemo oprati zube jer je hladno izvan vreće za spavanje ili smo jako umorni , što tu i tamo ne pospremimo igračke pred spavanje ili što ja nedosljedno nekad uvećam inače fiksni džeparac kako bi si netko od njih mogao kupiti baš taj čas strašno potrebnu igračku.

Dakle, dosljednost ja više vidim kao neku liniju koja se tu i tamo može, uz suglasnost svih strana, i prekoračiti. Ne uvijek, ne često, ali povremeno da.
I vjerujem da isto tako i oni poimaju nas, ne kao savršene robote koji nikad ne griješe i uvijek vrte istu pjesmu i isto raspoloženje, već kao obične "smrtne" ljude koji su, eto, ipak njima najbliži i najdraži.


Kaj se tiče osjećaja "biti drugačiji", ja sam oduvijek imao taj osjećaj. I imam ga još i danas, mislim da mi je taj izraziti osjećaj individualnosti i različitosti nekad bio smetnja, no sad mi je to definitivno super osjećaj.

----------


## Zorana

Nisam bas sigurna da se mogu sloziti po ovom pitanju pospremanja iako znam da su neke stvari ok. Npr. i mene iznervira kad neke stvari ostavim za sutra, onda mi se sutra skupi toliko toga za uraditi da ne znam odakle poceti i pucam. 
I ja nekad podivljam kad vidim gomilu razbacanih gluposti po stanu, a znam da pola toga treba odletit u kontejner. Nisam mislila na to nego vise na ono kad se ljudi skoncentriraju na npr. Feng shui fore i kad u momentu osjetimo poriv da nesto sredimo oko sebe, a duboko u sebi znamo da to nije ustvari ono sto ce nas trajno osloboditi nereda u glavi. 
U tom smislu se ne mogu bas sloziti s milom mi drugaricom martom.  :Razz:   Ja znam da mogu pocistiti vanjski nered kad god zatreba, ali ovaj unutarnji.....pun mi ga je (sto bi rekla maria) kiki i to sto sam pospremila sobu mi ne ulijeva bas nikakvu nadu u neke stvari.
Mislim da je prava stvar onda kad covjek moze super funkcionirati u kaosu.  :Grin:  
A ova istrazivanja koja maslackica spominje su vjerovatno radjena na prosjecnim gradjanima medju kojima ima barem 70 posto neuroticara 8)  pa im te finese puno znace u svakodnevnom funkcioniranju.
I zato cu, ko pravi neuroticar, priznati da i ja osjetim duboki osjecaj olaksanja kad maknem prasinu s polica i operem podove.  :Coffee:

----------


## tatek

> I zato cu, ko pravi neuroticar, priznati da i ja osjetim duboki osjecaj olaksanja kad maknem prasinu s polica i operem podove.


Meni je najveći gušt kad skinem sa "to do" liste neki posao koji na njoj čuči tjednima i mjesecima ... pa makar mi istovremeno stan bio u neredu do krova.
Slažem se da je čišćenje (osobito bacanje nepotrebnih stvari) dobro, imam i ja nekad napadaje čišćenja (i ne ustežem se nekad napasti dječju sobu u 19h navečer!   :Grin:  ), ali mi ono nije nužan dio mog života i potpuno mi je ok ako sa naše stalaže sa stoijednim suvenirom, svjećnjakom, uspomenom itd nitko ne obriše prašinu nekoliko mjeseci.

----------


## tatek

Vidim da se razgovor malo smirio ...

Nema više inspiracije za nastavak?   :Wink:

----------


## Zorana

A da se malo vratimo na ono sto je flower napisala o emocijama kod djece, imenovanju istih....Koliko to moze biti tesko ili lako s obzirom na to da se cesto desava (npr. meni) da u prvi plan stavim vlastite emocije? Ovo se pogotovo odnosi na one teze emocije poput ljutnje, tjeskobe itd. Nekad mi je bas tesko dati prostora drugoj osobi, konkretno djetetu, da pokaze svoje osjecaje i da ih ja ravnopravno dozivim. Uvijek JA moram prvo SVOJU ljutnju pokazati i djeca ponekad kao da se moraju povuci jer je njihova ljutnja manje bitna. :/

----------


## Maslačkica

> Uvijek JA moram prvo SVOJU ljutnju pokazati i djeca ponekad kao da se moraju povuci jer je njihova ljutnja manje bitna. :/


Mislim da ovo dolazi od našeg odgoja i da to samo prenosimo na svoju djecu...jer i danas su rijetki slučajevi koji uvažavaju djetetove osjećaje ili čak razmišljaju o njima i pričaju kao tu na Rodi. Većinom je to odgoj da se dijete mora pokuditi i roditelj je onaj koji je uvijek upravu i na 1. mjestu, makar što se tiče osjećaja, za druge stvari se dijete stavlja na 1.mjesto, ali kako vidim to su većinom materijalne stvari...

----------


## Maslačkica

Ne mogu se riješiti osjećaja da sam "ubila" ovu temu...   :Embarassed:  

Iako moram pitati nešto... da li možete "prešutjeti" djeci - npr. nešto loše naprave i sami skontaju da su loše napravili i sami probaju ispraviti, da li im još malo objasnite nešto na tu temu, na lijep način, ili prešutite?

----------


## Anci

> Ne mogu se riješiti osjećaja da sam "ubila" ovu temu...   
> 
> Iako moram pitati nešto... da li možete "prešutjeti" djeci - npr. nešto loše naprave i sami skontaju da su loše napravili i sami probaju ispraviti, da li im još malo objasnite nešto na tu temu, na lijep način, ili prešutite?


Meni se čini da smo mi na dobrom putu da obje steknemo neki "osjećaj za dobru mjeru."
Da objasnim: nekad sam, čini mi se, puno više "brojala". Onda sam primijetila da sam ponekad znala pretjerati i da je njoj već sasvim jasno da je nešto pogriješila.
Sinoć sam joj nešto krenula reći, ona me pogleda i ozbiljno kaže: Mama, znam. (Sad, mama, šuti   :Grin:  )

A Zorana tako nekad ubode svojim postovima da ne znam jel me izbedira ili da mi je drago da je to primijetila   :Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## tatek

> Ne mogu se riješiti osjećaja da sam "ubila" ovu temu...   
> 
> Iako moram pitati nešto... da li možete "prešutjeti" djeci - npr. nešto loše naprave i sami skontaju da su loše napravili i sami probaju ispraviti, da li im još malo objasnite nešto na tu temu, na lijep način, ili prešutite?


Nisi ubila, barem ja to ne osjećam.
(nisam se javljao ova zadnja dva dana jer me posao bio malo stisnuo ... )

Jučer sam baš saznao da ću na jednom ciklusu radionica imati zadatak pripremiti kraće predavanje (odnosno, možda je to bolje nazvati radionicu, obzirom da se očekuje interakcija sa polaznicima) o iskazivanju emocija kod djece.

Dakle, ta tema me je dosta interesirala i prije (jer imam dojam da moji klinci nisu osobito uspješni u tome ... a i ja sam dugo vremena imao problema sa time i ni sada nisam uvijek načistu s tom problematikom), a sad imam još dodatni motiv da se njome pozabavim.   :Wink:  

Početkom tjedna sam sudjelovao u zanimljivu razgovoru/predavanju, počelo je time kako je svijet oko nas relativan i da ga svatko od nas promatra i percipira kroz svoj nekakav mentalni sklop/način razmišljanja i viđenja kojim nas odmalena opskrbljuju starci, zatim poslije naša okolina, običaji, predrasude itd ... i, ako sami nešto ne poduzmemo da taj mentalni sklop ne prilagodimo svojoj osobnosti, tad u stvari gledamo svijet tuđim očima, ne našim, odnosno nismo sposobni izvući od njega ono što nam treba i što želimo, a rezultati su frustracije itd

Rješenje je preokrenuti stvar, isfiltrirati "loše" misli, stvoriti si
svoj vlastiti mentalni sklop ... a oko sebe širiti pozitivne
vibracije, ljubav, koji će privući isto takve pozitivne ljude i događaje.

----------


## Maslačkica

Tatek, nadam se da ćeš nas obavijestiti šta si saznao u svojim pripremama za radionicu... 

Ovaj razgovor/predavanje je stvarno zanimljivo i istog sam mišljenja, ali je malo teško to postići, jer ne znam baš kako, tj. godinama se borim da se "izgradim" kao osoba, ali okolina me zna dosta često potkačiti, kao što vjerovatno i ja znam nekog drugog potkačiti - npr. neko dijete namećući svoje mišljenje. 

Preokretanje stvari i filtriranje loših...hmmm...može, ali onda bi se u tom slučaju morala suočiti sa svojim graškama i manama i preći preko njih...a tooooo...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  
Stvarno se trudim širiti pozitivu, ali ne mogu stalno....da li mi vjerujete da mi je stalna pozitiva previše naporna za moj mozak i osjećanja??? 

Iskazivanje emocija? *Ja se tek učim* izkazati svoje na pravilan način - da ne vrijeđam niti uvrijedim nikoga, da znam reći nekoj osobi šta me smeta bez prevelike frke, da znam PRIHVATITI tuđu kritiku i osjećaje itd... 
I naravno, ali tu sam fazu prošla, valjda,  da znam odrediti šta me uznemirilo, naljutilo, oraspoložilo... a kako onda naučiti nekog drugog nešto što ni sam ne znaš... 
...od djece se jako često očekuje da se kontroliraju, a mi sami to ne radimo.

----------


## Anci

> ...od djece se jako često očekuje da se kontroliraju, a mi sami to ne radimo.


Točno.
Neki dan sam viknula (i izbrojila svoje) na svoju stariju kćer jer je ugrizla sestru i bilo mi je odmah poslije žao. I ispričam joj se.
Poslije pričam o tome s MM-om i dođemo do zakljuka kako od nje (4.5 god) očekujemo da reagira smireno kad joj seka ugasi crtić, a ja nisam, odrasla osoba, reagirala smireno.
Već pretjerano   :Sad:

----------


## tatek

> Tatek, nadam se da ćeš nas obavijestiti šta si saznao u svojim pripremama za radionicu... 
> 
> Ovaj razgovor/predavanje je stvarno zanimljivo i istog sam mišljenja, ali je malo teško to postići, jer ne znam baš kako, tj. godinama se borim da se "izgradim" kao osoba, ali okolina me zna dosta često potkačiti, kao što vjerovatno i ja znam nekog drugog potkačiti - npr. neko dijete namećući svoje mišljenje. 
> 
> Preokretanje stvari i filtriranje loših...hmmm...može, ali onda bi se u tom slučaju morala suočiti sa svojim graškama i manama i preći preko njih...a tooooo...   
> Stvarno se trudim širiti pozitivu, ali ne mogu stalno....da li mi vjerujete da mi je stalna pozitiva previše naporna za moj mozak i osjećanja??? 
> 
> Iskazivanje emocija? *Ja se tek učim* izkazati svoje na pravilan način - da ne vrijeđam niti uvrijedim nikoga, da znam reći nekoj osobi šta me smeta bez prevelike frke, da znam PRIHVATITI tuđu kritiku i osjećaje itd... 
> I naravno, ali tu sam fazu prošla, valjda,  da znam odrediti šta me uznemirilo, naljutilo, oraspoložilo... a kako onda naučiti nekog drugog nešto što ni sam ne znaš... 
> ...od djece se jako često očekuje da se kontroliraju, a mi sami to ne radimo.


Čuj, svi se mi učimo ... ja sad uglavnom  mogu reći da znam odrediti ŠTO osjećam i ŠTO/TKO je razlog za to, ali još nikako ne mogu reći da sam sposoban prihvatiti svaku kritiku bez da me prođe nekakav val uvrijeđenosti niti da znam svakoem izreći kritiku na najbolji način, trudim se, ali ima tu još dosta lufta za popravak ...

Kaj se tiče te pozitivnosti, mislim da se tu prije svega misli na "ne-negativnost", dakle ne isijavati crnilo već biti realan - mislim da je već to veliko postignuće. I, naravno, kad ima razloga za zadovoljstvo tad ih prihvatiti i zaista biti zadovoljan, pozitivan itd. Nije ni ideja da svi mi stalno budemo 100% veseli i nasmijani već da kao prvo ne zacrnjujemo sebe i druge bez razloga i da sačuvamo realnu perspektivu.

A greške i mane ... mislim da neke od njih (ajmo ih nazvat "neopasne" ) su jednostavno dio naše osobnosti - tipa volimo pojest malo više slatkiša, kupit koju knjigu viška, ponekad biti hvalisavi ili pak samozatajni - i da ih samo treba prihvatiti i znati da smo takvi pa s time "računati" u svakodnevnom životu kako bismo to držali pod kontrolom - tipa da ne pojedemo 8 kremšnita, kupiti 20 knjiga odjednom, zadavimo kolege s posla svojim samohvalama ili pak prešutimo nešto što bismo trebali reći.

----------


## Anci

> ali još nikako ne mogu reći da sam sposoban prihvatiti svaku kritiku bez da me prođe nekakav val uvrijeđenosti niti da znam svakoem izreći kritiku na najbolji način, trudim se, ali ima tu još dosta lufta za popravak ...


Ovaj val uvrijeđenosti... je li normalno da se tako osjećamo nakon kritike?
Ili se ne bi trebali tako osjećati?
Uostalom, kako na to utjecati :/ 

To me zanima i što se djece tiče.
Čini mi se da moju stariju kćer kritike pogađaju, uvrede i sl.
Kad joj kažem: Ajde, nemoj da te to smeta... imam osjećaj kao da joj time poručujem da radi krivo, da nešto nije u redu i da joj je time samo gore.
Pa onda nekako okolišam oko toga: Pa dobro, vidim da ti je žao zbog toga, ali probaj to gledati ovako... i sl.

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ali još nikako ne mogu reći da sam sposoban prihvatiti svaku kritiku bez da me prođe nekakav val uvrijeđenosti niti da znam svakoem izreći kritiku na najbolji način, trudim se, ali ima tu još dosta lufta za popravak ...
> 
> 
> Ovaj val uvrijeđenosti... je li normalno da se tako osjećamo nakon kritike?
> Ili se ne bi trebali tako osjećati?
> Uostalom, kako na to utjecati :/ 
> ...


Mislim da to nije normalno niti poželjno, uvrijeđenosti nema mjesta.
Ako je kritika na mjestu, izrečena dobronamjernim tonom trebali bi, u idealnom slučaju biti zahvalni toj osobi, a u realnom primiti to barem s iskrenom ljubaznošću jer nam netko želi iskreno pomoći (bolje to nego da se pravi da je sve ok, ako nije, zar ne?).

Ako kritika nije na mjestu (jer to objektivno nije ili makar mi iskreno smatramo i ZNAMO da nije), tada ju samo treba "izbrisati" s pameti. Kažemo kritičaru da mi ne smatramo da je tako kako on kaže i gotovo, bez ljutnje,a  pogotovo bez uvrijeđenosti tipa "kako to on smatra ...".

Pokušaj to tako i maloj objasniti, mislim da to mogu shvatiti i veća djeca. Jednostavno, neki ljudi imaju različita shvaćanja od nas i misle da je krivo nešto za što mi mislimo da je ok - i to je u redu, da različito mislimo.

A ako je pak kritika u redu (tipa "ne idi blatnim cipelama na kauč!") - tad nema diskusije.

I moja se kćer nekad rasplače ako joj netko kaže da njena igračka nije najljepša ili pak da se neka kockica mora baš onako drugačije staviti, a ne kao što je ona stavila (što nije istina) ...

----------


## Maslačkica

Mene isto zanima ovo što je Anci pitala...i samim odgojem od malih nogu gušimo nešto u djeci, tj. da se ponašaju prema našim očekivanjima... 

Pa mislim da kritika pogađa zato što je gledamo u smislu da onda nismo više dobri ili poželjni osobi koja nam upućuje kritiku, tj. da se kritika odnosi na cjelokupnu osobnost, a ne samo na dio na koji je kritika i upućena. Mislim da možda djeca tu uče i od roditelja i gledaju kako se oni ponašaju u tim slučajevima... 
Npr. muž kaže ženi neku kritiku vezano za ručak, a reakcija žene bude "ti ovako meni uvijek, uzmi ga ti pa kuhaj, nisam ti dobra, bla, bla, bla" - ovo je samo banalni primjer - i djeca to upijaju. 
- makar mi se samo tako čini. 




> Mislim da to nije normalno niti poželjno, uvrijeđenosti nema mjesta.


Na prvi mah mi se učinila malo "nenormalana" ova rečenica, tj. nenormalna reakcija na kritiku   :Smile:  
MOžda ne baš uvrijeđenost, ali će kritika pokrenuti neku emociju, a u rijetkom slučaju će pokrenuti osobu na daljnji razvoj i uspjeh - o takvim se filmovi snimaju   :Smile:  

Ovo što Anci priča za: "mogla bi to ovako gledati.." ja to tako radim... ne znam drugačije objasniti bolje....

----------


## yaya

Ja ću se uključiti na ovo "kritiziranje" jer nisam baš na ti s kritikama, ne znam ni dati a ni primiti kritiku, na žalost uvijek me rastuže.  :/ Ja sam tip koji će uvijek prvo primjetiti ono dobro i pohvaliti to,  a ono loše ostavljam za kasnije, MM je tip koji uvijek prvo primjeti ono loše i uvijek bez dlake na jeziku prokomentira to loše a ono dobro rijetko kad pohvali. Uzmimo recimo tvoj banalni primjer ručka, ak je ručak savršen (uglavnom i je   :Razz:  ) neće reći niti riječ, ali ako ručak po njegovu mišljenju nije npr. dovoljno slan  uvijek će reći kako je neslan. Mene to užasno smeta i smatram nepravednim to neprestano isticanje lošeg a prešučivanje dobrog. Isto to radi i sa Sonjom, pohvali on tu i tamo ak je nešto dobro napravila ali će uvijek *prvo*  vidjeti sitne greškice dok ja (a možda baš i zato) previše hvalim i koristim to bravo. Tu smo totalno različiti i nikako se uskladiti, ja smatram da je on kvocalo a on smatra da ja ne dajem dovoljno kritike. I kako sad tu objasniti djetetu da nije baš dobro uvijek i u svakoj prilici vidjeti prvo ono loše a opet s druge strane nije baš dobro uvijek hvaliti i previdjeti ono loše, možda se ona nađe tu negdje na pola između MM-a i mene.

----------


## fegusti

> Mislim da to nije normalno niti poželjno, uvrijeđenosti nema mjesta...
> Ako je kritika na mjestu, izrečena dobronamjernim tonom trebali bi, u idealnom slučaju biti zahvalni toj osobi, a u realnom primiti to barem s iskrenom ljubaznošću jer nam netko želi iskreno pomoći (bolje to nego da se pravi da je sve ok, ako nije, zar ne?)...


možda uvrijeđenosti nema mjesta ali meni se čini normalnom reakcijom.
kako te neće povrijediti kritika za nešto što si napravio naljbolje što si mogao/znao i maximalno se potrudio.
barem ćeš se u prvom trenutku tako osjećati. tek ćeš se kasnije preispitivati i prihvatiti ili ne kritiku.




> način razmišljanja i viđenja kojim nas odmalena opskrbljuju starci, zatim poslije naša okolina, običaji, predrasude itd ... i, ako sami nešto ne poduzmemo da taj mentalni sklop ne prilagodimo svojoj osobnosti, tad u stvari gledamo svijet tuđim očima, ne našim, odnosno nismo sposobni izvući od njega ono što nam treba i što želimo, a rezultati su frustracije


to ja sada znam, sa 42 godine.
a kako to rastumačiti djeci?
mi im prenosimo svoje stavove i razmišljanja, a kako im naglasiti da su to samo smjernice kojima ih uvodimo u NJIHOV život i od kojih sami trebaju probrati ono od čega će imati osobne koristi i što im se čini ispravno za izgradnju vlastitog životnog puta? (to se odnosi na stariju djecu)

----------


## Dijana

apropos ručka, mm meni uvijek digne tlak s pitanjem jesi li solila, jer, naravno da jesam, a ako ti je neslano, a ti si brate mili dosoli, sebi u tanjuru naravno.  :Rolling Eyes:  
apropos kritika, u nekoj juulovoj knjizi sam pročitala da bi djeca svijetom trebala hodati s natpisom "meni kritika škodi" (tako nekako, u smislu, kritika je za mene nezdrava), i ja se apsolutno slažem s tim. Upućivati na nešto što nije dobro može se i bez kritike, barem kod djece.

----------


## fegusti

> A ako je pak kritika u redu (tipa "ne idi blatnim cipelama na kauč!") - tad nema diskusije ...


ja se pitam da li bih navedeno mogla nazvati kritikom.
za mene je kritika ono što kritizira neki rad/djelovanje, nešto u što sam uložila sebe, svoje vrijeme, svoje znanje, svoj entuzijazam... pa na toj razini pišem o uvrijeđenosti koja je po meni normalana reakcija.

----------


## yaya

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ako je pak kritika u redu (tipa "ne idi blatnim cipelama na kauč!") - tad nema diskusije ...
> 
> 
> ja se pitam da li bih navedeno mogla nazvati kritikom.
> za mene je kritika ono što kritizira neki rad/djelovanje, nešto u što sam uložila sebe, svoje vrijeme, svoje znanje, svoj entuzijazam... pa na toj razini pišem o uvrijeđenosti koja je po meni normalana reakcija.


Upravo to i zato mi i smata kad neki ljudi prvo vide tvoje greske a tek onda ulozeni trud, entuzijazam, vrijeme (ako i vide) pa i sve ono dobro sto si napravila se rusi pred tom jednom recenicom. Evo jedan totalno benigni primjer iz moje obitelji:
Sonja je nešto nacrtala i sva sretna i ponosna na završeni crtež nosi meni da pogledam. 
Ja- prekrasno si to nacrtala i vrlo ti je zanimljiv izbor boja, stvarno krasno. 
Sonja presretna i ponosna trči tati. MM-Malo ti je pobjeglo iza crte inače je lijepo. Sonja tužna a ja bi mu oči iskopala. Mislim ja recimo nisam ni primjetila da je doista na nekim mjestima obojano izvan crte a on je bome prvo to vidio, ja sam gledala ukupan crtež i izbor boja a on jel sve po crti. Hoću reći pa zar nije mogao prešutiti to "malo ti je pobjeglo" ili barem prvo pohvaliti pa tek onda reći nekako nježnije.

----------


## tatek

Baš dobro da je diskusija opet malo živnula.   :Wink:  

Vidim da većina vas kritiku doživljava kao nešto negaitvno, ali mislim da to niej (odnosno ne bi smjela biti). pazite, rekao sam "... Ako je kritika na mjestu, izrečena dobronamjernim tonom ...", dakle tu se radi o dobronamjernoj primjedbi (možda je to riječ koja će pobuditi manje averzije).

To "dobronamjerno" znači da će biti izrečena recimo ovako:
"Sonja, vidim da si se potrudila oko ccrteža, mislim da si baš lijepo nacrtala sunce, sviđa mi se i ova tu kućica, jedino me malo smeta što si olovkom pošarala i dio parketa."

ili 

"Draga, mislim da ti je juhica baš fina, rezanci i mrkva su super skuhani, no možda bi mogla drugi put dodati i peršina".

Jel to onda ok?
Mislim da ove replike ne bi trebale   :Grin:  izazvati uvrijeđenost (iako znam da se i ja nekad uvrijedim na takvo što   :Embarassed:  ).
ne vidim niti jedan bolji način da se prizna nečiji trud i postignuće, a da se opet napomene da je neki dio tog postignuća ipak drugi put poželjno malo drukčije napraviti.

Kad se prisjetim zadnjih nekoliko mjeseci, sjećam se dva različita slučaja kad su em na neki način uvrijedile kritike, jednom s razlogom, drugi put rekao bih bez razloga.

Jednom sam frendici poslao jednu priču, meni se činilo da je baš dobra, unio sam sebe u nju, no ona je nakon čitanja rekla da se njoj nije svidjela i da ju ne razumije. Ja sam očekivao (greška!) nešto pohvalno i onda me je to pogodilo, a u stvari - zašto? Ona je samo izrekla svoje mišljenje, iam pravo na njega ... no, eto, mene je to an neki način pogodilo.

Druga situacija - jednog dana se jedan kolega s posla iznenada digao i gnjevno rekao da ne može raditi od mog glasnog tipkanja (radim u velikom prostoru gdje sjedi 50-tak ljudi odvojeno samo pregradama) i da kog vraga tak puno pišem, da to nije izdržljivo i da time ometam čitav odjel. Ja sam ostao paf i, objektivno, mislim da je puno veća buka koju proizvodi ostatak ekipe glasno telefonirajući, slušajući muziku itd, no njemu valjda taj dan nije baš išlo pa se našao pogođenim ... a i ja posliej ove kritike, rekao bih ipak neutemeljene (i izrečene na neadekvatan način).

Kad moram nekome izreći neku primjednu tad se trudim da uvijek prvo kažem nešto o dobroj strani (trud, ono što je ok), a nakon toga da prokomentiram ono što mi se ne sviđa i smatram da nije ok.

----------


## tatek

Mislim da bi svima nama bilo lakše kad bi svi (i mi sami) imali naviku da dobronamjerno izrečenu kritiku prime bez uvrede, ali i da svi imaju naviku da ne prešućuju primjebne (koje su na mjestu) koje imaju.

Recimo na poslu: nemam baš nikakve koristi od toga ako svi hvale moj rad, a ne žele izreći da sam recimo zaboravio neki dio programskog koda ili da nisma dobro opisao neku situaciju. Ako to ipak netko naglas primjeti, tad će mi uštedjeti naknadne preinake i dodatnu sramotu otkrivanja greške u možda nekom odsudnom trenutku upotrebe programa ...

Sjećate li se još "glasnosti" iz doba Gorbačova?   :Grin:

----------


## yaya

> Jel to onda ok?


Je ukoliko je kritika zaista osnovana i ukoliko to kritiziranje nije baš za sve. I ja sam tu stvarno nerealna, priznajem ali kad vidim s kolikim osmjehom Sonja nosi taj svoj crtež da ga vidimo, kad bi i vidjela te pošarotine sa strane ne bi imala srca reći joj to i uvijek si mislim pa pobogu je li stvarno potrebno reći "malo ti je pobjeglo"? Ja stvarno rijetko kritiziram i to čuvam za po meni bitne stvari, za sve ostalo ja te neke sitne greške ne vidim. Moram samo objasniti da je Sonja jako osjećajna i jako pati na nepravde bilo koje vrste i što je još možda i najgore jako joj je stalo do toga da se drugima (naročito meni i MM-u) svidi to što radi.

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel to onda ok?
> 
> 
> Je ukoliko je kritika zaista osnovana i ukoliko to kritiziranje nije baš za sve. I ja sam tu stvarno nerealna, priznajem ali kad vidim s kolikim osmjehom Sonja nosi taj svoj crtež da ga vidimo, kad bi i vidjela te pošarotine sa strane ne bi imala srca reći joj to i uvijek si mislim pa pobogu je li stvarno potrebno reći "malo ti je pobjeglo"? Ja stvarno rijetko kritiziram i to čuvam za po meni bitne stvari, za sve ostalo ja te neke sitne greške ne vidim. Moram samo objasniti da je Sonja jako osjećajna i jako pati na nepravde bilo koje vrste i što je još možda i najgore jako joj je stalo do toga da se drugima (naročito meni i MM-u) svidi to što radi.


Ma je, klincima je jako stalo čuti pohvalu ... a i meni je teško reći nešto što im se neće svidjati ... i to je možda i moja greška.

Ja to ponekad izvedem tako da prvo pohvalim što već za pohvaliti ima, napravim malu pauzu pa joj onda dometnem sa strane "ali, znaš, ajd slijedeći put malo pripazi i na parkete, to ću ja sad morati čistiti ..."

----------


## Anci

> priznajem ali kad vidim s kolikim osmjehom Sonja nosi taj svoj crtež da ga vidimo, kad bi i vidjela te pošarotine sa strane ne bi imala srca reći joj to i uvijek si mislim pa pobogu je li stvarno potrebno reći "malo ti je pobjeglo"? Ja stvarno rijetko kritiziram i to čuvam za po meni bitne stvari, za sve ostalo ja te neke sitne greške ne vidim. Moram samo objasniti da je Sonja jako osjećajna i jako pati na nepravde bilo koje vrste i što je još možda i najgore jako joj je stalo do toga da se drugima (naročito meni i MM-u) svidi to što radi.


Ja isto mislim da nema potrebe za naglašavanjem da je prešla crtu.

Nacrtala je najbolje što može.

No, sjećam se jednog promjera iz Juulove knjige: dijete nosi roditeljima crtež da ga vide.
Kad su joj počeli hvaliti crtež, nije dobila ono što je očekivala.
Htjela je samo da ga vide   :Smile:  Ili da kažu: Baš smo sretni da si nam to pokazala.

----------


## Anci

Ja nisam shvatila da je Sonja šarala po parketu.
To bi moja radila   :Grin:

----------


## tatek

> No, sjećam se jednog promjera iz Juulove knjige: dijete nosi roditeljima crtež da ga vide.
> Kad su joj počeli hvaliti crtež, nije dobila ono što je očekivala.
> Htjela je samo da ga vide   Ili da kažu: Baš smo sretni da si nam to pokazala.


Toga se sjećam, dobar primjer.

Ja bih ipak spomenuo crtu (onako, nenapdno i na posljednjem mjestu).
Smatram da nije ok ne primjetiti ako nešto nije u redu, kao što i smatram da nije ok bezrazložno kritiziranje. Em time njoj ipak dajem informaciju (dobronamjernu) da mi se ne sviđa što šara po parketu, jer mi se to zaista ne sviđa i morat ću čistiti za njom, em zato što je i kritika dio života kao što je i pohvala. Uvijek ću početi pohvalom jer to smatram bitnijim, ali ne želim propustiti ni tu primjebu o parketu, pa makar tako usputno spomenutu.

----------


## tatek

> Ja nisam shvatila da je Sonja šarala po parketu.


To je bio samo moj primjer u kojem opisujem neku aktivnost koja zaslužuje i pohvalu (crtež) i kritiku (jer je pošarala i parket).

BTW, to se znalo kod nas događati više puta.   :Wink:

----------


## Anci

Tatek, ja bih u tom slučaju napomenula pošarani parket, njoj dala krpicu da zajedno to sredimo, ali crtu ne bih naglašavala.
Zašto? Dijete zna čemu služe crte u bojankama (ako o tome pričamo) i mislim da nema potrebe da još ja to naglašavam da nije trebala prijeći crtu. Kad bude znala, obojat će bez da prijeđe crtu

----------


## yaya

> No, sjećam se jednog promjera iz Juulove knjige: dijete nosi roditeljima crtež da ga vide.
> Kad su joj počeli hvaliti crtež, nije dobila ono što je očekivala.
> Htjela je samo da ga vide   Ili da kažu: Baš smo sretni da si nam to pokazala.


Mojoj Sonji ovo  ne bi apsolutno ništa značilo njoj je tada bilo bitno čuti to "lijepo si to napravila". Tatek već sam primjetila da ste  ti i MM  tu nekako što se kritika tiče    :Wink:  MM nikada nije zlonamjerno rekao neku kritiku ali meni smeta upravo to što baš uvijek mora baš prokomentirati apsolutno sve i vidi uvijek prvo te greške pa tek onda ono dobro. Druga stvar bi bila da je ona nešto učila pa da ne ponavlja skroz iste greške uputiti odnosno usmjeriti dijete "nije dobro tako kako radiš pokušaj ovako i ovako" e te kritike koristim i ja ali ovako pucanje u prazno mi nekako nema smisla i bude mi žao.

----------


## tatek

> Tatek, ja bih u tom slučaju napomenula pošarani parket, njoj dala krpicu da zajedno to sredimo, ali crtu ne bih naglašavala.
> Zašto? Dijete zna čemu služe crte u bojankama (ako o tome pričamo) i mislim da nema potrebe da još ja to naglašavam da nije trebala prijeći crtu. Kad bude znala, obojat će bez da prijeđe crtu


Ne, ne, to ne bih ni ja spomenuo, koga briga za prijeđenu crtu u bojanci.   :Wink:  
Ja ih smatram i tako bezveznima (i bojanke i crte), moji klinci jedva da su ikoju pobojali.

Ja sam pričao o crtama od bojice po parketu, nastalima nakon što se crtalo po papiru pa se prešlo i na parket.

Krivi spoj, ali razjasnili smo.   :Love:

----------


## Anci

:Love:  
OK, dosad smo riješili terminologiju kritike, parketa i crta.
Što je sljedeće?   :Grin:

----------


## tatek

> Tatek već sam primjetila da ste  ti i MM  tu nekako što se kritika tiče


Nisam, sigurno.
Ja kritike dajem/iskazujem prerijetko (pogotovo odraslima) i bilo bi mi bolje da ih češće izustim umjesto da ih prešućujem.
Naravno da i ja ponekad kritiziram nešto kod djece, ali mislim da sam tu blaži od 95% roditelja (znam, uspoređivanje nije ok, ali to je čisto da se vidi moja oriejntacija ...)

----------


## yaya

Ajme totalno sam krivo pročitala ovu tvoju rečenicu. Krivi spoj   :Laughing:  Pročitala sam *a i meni nije teško* 



> Ma je, klincima je jako stalo čuti pohvalu ... a i meni je teško reći nešto što im se neće svidjati ... i to je možda i moja greška.

----------


## tatek

> OK, dosad smo riješili terminologiju kritike, parketa i crta.
> Što je sljedeće?


Nema veze s parketom i crticama. A ni sa pospremanjem života - samo jedna od sliak iz života koja dosta dobro ocrtava našu obiteljsku atmosferu.   :Razz:  

Jučer bili svih četvero kod zubarice. U jednoj ovećoj čekaonici se čeka za dvije zubarice i stjecajem okolnosti smo morali čekati cca 40 minuta, mi u jednom kraju čekaonice u obliku slova "L", dvoje drugih ljudi u drugom kraju. I, klincima je bilo dosadno i našli su neke reklamne letke i počeli raditi avione. I bacati ih, naravno. Meni je to bilo OK sve dotle dok nisu bili prebučni (trčeći po sobi s kraja na kraj za avionima) i dok nisu bacali avione prema ostalim čekačima u drugom kraju sobe. Pohvalio sam izradu aviona i letne performanse, ali sam morao pokuditi buku koju su s vremena na vrijeme radili ... i uspješno smo proveli tih pola sata, i ja sam se priključio izradi i bacanju avionića, ... jedino smo vjerojatno tim ljudima izgledali potpuno šašavi.   :Razz:  

(ne, nisu dobili niti jednom ni u glavu niti čak u noge, samo je jedan avion aterirao jednom na pod njihovog dijela sobe, 2 metra od njih)

----------


## yaya

Ovako bi i ja a i MM reagirali. Sad ispada da tračam muža a tračanje mi je nešto stvarno grozno, kod nas je razlika u drugim vrstama kritike, ono kad ti se dijete dođe pohvaliti s nekim radom a ti umjesto pohvale nabaciš kritiku. Iako moram primjetiti da otkako sam ja iskritizirala našeg tatu njegove su kritike ipak malo drugačije, odnosno počinje i on prvo s pohvalom pa onda baca kritiku.

----------


## Anci

> jedino smo vjerojatno tim ljudima izgledali potpuno šašavi.


...možda samo ti   :Smile:  

Sviđa mi se vaša crtica iz čekaone.
Vidiš,yaya, nije moj muž jedini koji se igra   :Grin:  

Samo da pitamo tateka kakav je u gumi gumi?

----------


## yaya

> Samo da pitamo tateka kakav je u gumi gumi?


Pa da organiziramo turnir muževa u gumi gumiju?? :D   :Laughing:

----------


## tatek

NIsam ti se ja baš bavio gumi-gumijem, ipak preferiram slaganje legića, raznih cestica i željeznica, gradova itd te razna crtanja, slikanja i slično.

Znači, može eventualno kakav umjetnički konkurs ...   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

> Znači, može eventualno kakav umjetnički konkurs ...


Kućica za lutke od kartonske kutije? S pravim zavjesama (od kuhinjskih krpa)  :Smile:  i sličicama ponija?

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Znači, može eventualno kakav umjetnički konkurs ...  
> 
> 
> Kućica za lutke od kartonske kutije? S pravim zavjesama (od kuhinjskih krpa)  i sličicama ponija?


To bi išlo!   :Wink:

----------


## flower

odoste mi vi u cavrljanje.
nije potrebno forsirati topik kad je vec lijepo dosao svom kraju, zar ne?

----------


## tatek

> odoste mi vi u cavrljanje.
> nije potrebno forsirati topik kad je vec lijepo dosao svom kraju, zar ne?


Ne bih se složio da je došao svom kraju, ima se tu još štošta za reći.

Ali je očito da će nam dobro doći pauza da se sjetimo opet nečeg pametnog za napisati.

----------


## flower

> Ali je očito da će nam dobro doći pauza da se sjetimo opet nečeg pametnog za napisati.


  :Kiss:

----------


## kljucic

Ne pratim ovaj topik od početka, ali sam malo preletjela i vidim da se govorilo o načinu kako uputiti "kritiku" pa bih samo dodala jedan _tip_ o tome. 
Više ni ne znam na kojem stručnom usavršavanju sam to pokupila, ali sastoji se u sljedećem. Idealno je ako "kritiku" možemo uputiti "u sendviču", tj. prvo pružiti pohvalu, pa kritiku, a potom opet pohvalu.
Npr. "Lijepo si odsvirala ovu frazu, to je dobro. Probaj drugi puta samo malo više naglasiti ovaj _crescendo_. Na kraju fraze si lijepo izvela ovaj _piano_."
Ili u navedenom slučaju "Lijepo si to nacrtala. Probaj drugi puta sve obojati da ne prijeđeš crtu. Lijepo si izabrala boje, jako mi se sviđa."
I poželjno je izbjegavati negativne poruke. Dakle, umjesto "NEMOJ raditi (.....)" kažemo "Umjesto (....) probaj napraviti (....)".
Ja tu metodu rabim u svom radu sa djecom.

----------


## lillifee

mi smo nesvjesno krenuli tim put. 
1. veliku europsku metropolu punu "mogucnosti" zamijenili smo malom kucom uz jadransko more, a strelovito uzlaznu karijeru mm zamijenio je poslom koji je easy kao i ljudi s kojima radi. za susjede imamo samo jedan stari bracni par
2. ne gledamo tv (rijetko crtice, mozda svaki 4.dan), kupujemo lokalne dnevne novine i ogromne hrpe knjiga za djecu i nas. slobodno vrijeme provodimo na moru, na brdu, u maslinama.....negdje vani svakako
3. otkad zatopli, pa dok ne zahladi hodamo bosi i sa minimalno robe na sebi, ja se sminkam u iznimno rijetkim trenucima, jer se ovako osjecam bolje. 
4. kozmetika za nas i djecu, samo ono najnuznije i sto prirodnije
5. pokusavamo odvajati papir, stako....koliko nam to okolina dozvoljava, jer mozda jos malo treba do neke ekoloske svjesti ovdje gdje mi zivimo
6. djecu ucimo tome da prijatelje biraju po "dobroti", tj. da im prijatelji budu djeca koji ih ne tuku, maltretiraju na bilo koji nacin, sve drugo je super. nadam se da cemo im dati dobar primjer i da ni njih svo bljestavilo i povrsnost nece impresionirati
7. NE druzim se sa ljudima koji me opterecuju na bilo koji nacin, a pogotovo sprehama o krpicama, cipelicama, farmi i big brotheru.
8. mm je prije puno puno godina "procesljao" rodbinu i prijatelje, a ja sam sad u fazi gdje se pripremam to uciniti, jer nema smisla druziti se sa ljudima za koje mislis da su ti prijatelji, a onda saznas nesto i ne spavas nocima i boli te to jer vidis da tim osobama tvoje prijateljstvo nije znacilo isto sto i tebi njihovo.
9. i mm i ja volimo jednostavnost i na taj nacin zivimo i puno nam je vaznije da s djecom negdje odemo i nesto im pokazemo, i tako potrosimo novac, nego da im kupim robu s potpisom, psp ili handy, a vrijeme provodimo uz tv i sl.

----------


## Dijana

lilifee, sviđa mi se kako ste si vi uredili život.  :Smile:  
Voljela bih i ja tako nekako, a imali bi i gdje, samo nemam još čvrstu odluku. :/

----------


## fegusti

lillifee, mislim da ipak spadate među rijetke sretnike...
većina nas nema prilike i mogućnosti organizirati si život baš sasvim po mjeri pa moramo biti spremni na kompromise i izazove života.
na kraju krajeva učimo upravo iz različitosti, iz onoga što nas međusobno razlikuje i čini jedinstvenima.
nije mi nužno da sam uvijek s ljudima koji mi 100% pašu.
i loši primjeri služe za izvlačenje pouka.

----------


## fegusti

umijeće življenja je po meni upravo to da naučimo stvoriti ravnotežu u nesavršenom svijetu i okolnostima koje, najčešće, ne možemo mijenjati.
treba djecu naučiti kako da se nose s onima koji ih žele povrijediti jer će se kad-tad naći u takvoj situaciji.

----------


## lillifee

sve te promjene koje smo napravili u zivotu, pocele su se dogadjat u trenutku, kad nam je i jednom i drugom bilo dosta svega i bili smo umorni od nacina zivota koji smo zivjeli prije. ja sam u sebi osjecala nevjerovatnu potrebu za radikalnom promjenom. previse nam se toga skupilo i trebao nam je neki mir, nesto gdje cemo biti sami. btw. naravno da ta samoca, zivjeti daleko od svih svojih, privikavanje na novu sredinu ima i svoju losu stranu, o kojoj, priznajem, u tom trenutku, nisam razmisljala. i mm i ja bili smo spremni na promjene. 
znam da nema svatko tu mogucnost izokrenut si zivot (iz bilo kojeg razloga), ali mislim da vec i sama spoznaja o tome da ne zelis biti dio te masinerije, je sasvim ok, jer kad si svjestan toga, vec pocinjes mijenjat neke stvari, koje mozes promjeniti.

----------


## lillifee

> nije mi nužno da sam uvijek s ljudima koji mi 100% pašu.
> i loši primjeri služe za izvlačenje pouka.



ja sam jako osjetljiva na to. i to me prati od djetinstva. moj je otac imao posao gdje su nam ljudi dolazili na vrata u bilo koje doba dana, nije ih bilo briga da li smetaju ili ne. previse cesto smo se braca i ja dizali od stola sa nasim tanjurima i jeli ili u db ili u sobi, zato jer je netko dosao po savjet kod tate. 
ja osobno nemam ni volje ni zivaca trosit se na tako nesto. zasto? ako mi netko ne pase, ne znaci da je los, ali, daj me pusti stat.

----------


## tatek

> nije mi nužno da sam uvijek s ljudima koji mi 100% pašu.


Nije ni meni baš nužno niti sasvim moguće (ipak ne biram recimo kolege na poslu ... ali i tamo biram radnu okolinu tipa projekti i sl.), ali je puno ugodnije.
Od svoje rodbine ne družim se ni sa kim osim mame i sestre (otac više nije živ) zato što nemamo iste poglede na život i nemamo baš nikakve dodirne točke.

----------


## fegusti

> Nije ni meni baš nužno *niti sasvim moguće* (ipak ne biram recimo kolege na poslu ...).


da, u tom kontekstu sam rekla "nije mi nužno", misleći na to da nije uvijek moguće...

----------


## tatek

> znam da nema svatko tu mogucnost izokrenut si zivot (iz bilo kojeg razloga) ...


Mislim da to ima puno veći broj ljudi nego što to oni misle.
Samo se treba odlučiti za promjenu.
I stajati iza te odluke.
Sve drugo ide samo posebi.

Ne bih htio sad opet tu počet priču o nekim svojim primjerima, uvijek sam sebi zvučim pomalo preken*avajuće pišući o tome, ali se zaista ne mogu sjetiti niti jedne stvari koju sam uistinu odlučio promijeniti, a da u tome nisam uspio - jest da je znalo potrajati, ali je išlo.

Mi možemo puno više toga učiniti nego što smo i sami svjesni.

(naravno, druga je priča kad nema jasne odluke ... tu sam i ja znao zaglibiti i to ne jednom   :Razz:   ...)

----------


## fegusti

> Mi možemo puno više toga učiniti nego što smo i sami svjesni.


ali često zapadnemo u kolotečinu pa i letargiju, u ono neko ne talasaj stanje.
pa nas strah promjena, pa sve neki kojekakvi izgovori...
pa sve nešto život promiče pokraj nas, a mi za njim kaskamo...

to bih ja voljela djecu naučiti - kada da ne pristaju na kompromise i ostanu svoji.
kako da razluče bitno od nebitnog.

ja sam donedavno živjela u magli. sputavali me oni nebitni problemi koji su samo posljedica lošeg stanja i koji su me odmicali od pravog uzroka nezadovoljstva.
i trebale su godine (i okolnosti) da se osvijestim.
djeci bih voljela skratiti taj mukotrpni put.

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mi možemo puno više toga učiniti nego što smo i sami svjesni.
> 
> 
> ali često zapadnemo u kolotečinu pa i letargiju, u ono neko ne talasaj stanje.
> pa nas strah promjena, pa sve neki kojekakvi izgovori...
> pa sve nešto život promiče pokraj nas, a mi za njim kaskamo...
> ...


Potpisujem sve što si napisala, pogotovo ovo sa željom da djeci an neki način omogućimo da ne moraju prolaziti taj isti ne uvijek ugodan put učenja na vlastitim iskustvima.
No, nekako mi se čini da vlastito iskustvo djeluje puno jače od svih roditeljskih savjeta, primjera i upozorenja ... tu sam uvijek u dilemi gdje prestaje dobronamjeran savjet, a počinje gnjavaža odnosno uplitanje u njihov život i odluke što uvijek rezultira otporom i prouzročuje suprotan efekat. 
Mislim da će u pubertetu biti jako važno ne prelaziti tu tanku liniju koja dijeli prihvatljivo od neprihvatljivoga (gledavši sa njihove strane).


Kaj se tiče rješavanja problema i teškog iskakanja iz kolotečine, sjetio sam se jutros jednog mog primjera otprije nekoliko godina.
Dugi niz godina sam se liječio kod jednog starijeg liječnika opće prakse. Došao sam do njega slučajno, dodijelili su me njemu kad sam dolazio u firmu nakon faksa, ordinacija mu je bila čak unutar kruga firme tako da je to bilo vrlo praktično, a i kao liječnik mi je bio tad ok. No, s godinama sam skužio da mi se sve manje sviđa princip njegova liječenja - ovlaš pogleda grlo, izmjeri tlak i šišne antibiotik bez obzira o čemu se radilo. A tad sam baš imao nešto većih problema sa zdravljem koji se nisu tako mogli rješavati i poželio sam promijeniti liječnika i prebaciti se njegovoj kolegici koja je imala ordinaciju 10 metara dalje, u istoj čekaonici, a koju mi je više ljudi preporučilo baš radi drugačijeg pristupa pacijentima. No, stari doktor je bio podosta tašt, sestra još više i sad je to trebalo nekak izvesti da se na kraju ipak mogu s njima i poslije tog prelaska pozdraviti na hodniku i gledati se i dalje godinama s vremena na vrijeme ... trebalo mi je valjda pola godine da se odlučim na taj korak i na kraju ga nisam baš izveo elegantno (prebacio sam se dok je on bio na bolovanju, bez da sam mu to unaprijed najavio), no poslije sam se odmah bolje osjećao (a poneki neugodni upit sestre o "bijegu" sam progutao uz kakvo-takvo objašnjenje o čemu se radilo - mislim da nisu skužili gdje je bio problem).

Ukratko, puno mozganja i odugovlačenja, a sve radi tako rutinske stvari ...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## fegusti

to je borba sa samim sobom.
htjeli bi da nam je bolje a da to postignemo često nekoga trebamo povrijediti i to nam tako teško pada (barem meni).
radije sam živjela nezadovoljna nego li nekoga povrijedila i stvarno me trebalo maljem po glavi da shvatim da taj netko uopće ne drži do mene i da se zapitam do kuda sežu moje granice. ima li ih uopće?
što je najbolje, ja bih podnosila loše stanje do u nedogled da se ono ne tiče i djece i njihove dobrobiti. to me osvijestilo.
moram učiniti sve da djeca ne ispaštaju a  nedobronamjernike moram ukloniti iz života pa makar morala biti gruba.
tu se ja lomim. u tom dijelu gdje moram ići đonom zbog naše dobrobiti jer je u suprotnosti s mojim karakterom.

----------


## tatek

> to je borba sa samim sobom.
> htjeli bi da nam je bolje a da to postignemo često nekoga trebamo povrijediti i to nam tako teško pada (barem meni).


To je srž problema.
Neki ljudi mogu krenuti u sukob radi bilo kakvog i najsitnijeg razloga, dok drugi izbjegavaju sukob sve dok se ne nađu pred zidom. A treba imati nekakav srednji pristup ... i dosljedno ga primjenjivati.

----------


## lonni

> A treba imati nekakav srednji pristup ... i dosljedno ga primjenjivati.


 Kako to postici? Kako ne povrijediti druge, a ne biti zrtva? Ne govorim tu o obitelji, nego ponajvise o poslu i nesto u manjoj mjeri o odnosu s prijateljima.
 Ne znam se posvadjati, ne znam se osvetiti, cak niti zahladiti odnose. Naravno da skuzim tko mi je podmetnuo, ali se ne sukobljavam sto mi je cak i drago jer si cuvam zivce. Ali s druge strane ocito se sve to negdje skuplja, jer kad dodjem do zida, kako to tatek kaze, odjednom se sjetim svega "do stoljeca 7.", osjecam se zrtvom, a krivim samu sebe jer nisam drugacija. Zacarani krug.
 I da, brinem da ne odgojim jos jednu takvu (usput budi receno i moja je mama vrlo slicna).

----------


## fegusti

mislim da si sami trebamo odrediti granice nedodirljivosti.
jasno si zacrtati što ne želimo podnositi.
dok si sami ne postavimo te granice ni drugi ih neće poštovati.
često sami sebe zeznemo s nedosljednošću i popustljivošću pa kada jedanput, dvaput popustimo sve nakon toga se počinje podrazumijevati, a naše nezadovoljstvo raste.

----------


## tatek

> A treba imati nekakav srednji pristup ... i dosljedno ga primjenjivati.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Kako to postici? Kako ne povrijediti druge, a ne biti zrtva? Ne govorim tu o obitelji, nego ponajvise o poslu i nesto u manjoj mjeri o odnosu s prijateljima.
>  Ne znam se posvadjati, ne znam se osvetiti, cak niti zahladiti odnose. Naravno da skuzim tko mi je podmetnuo, ali se ne sukobljavam sto mi je cak i drago jer si cuvam zivce. Ali s druge strane ocito se sve to negdje skuplja, jer kad dodjem do zida, kako to tatek kaze, odjednom se sjetim svega "do stoljeca 7.", osjecam se zrtvom, a krivim samu sebe jer nisam drugacija. Zacarani krug.
>  I da, brinem da ne odgojim jos jednu takvu (usput budi receno i moja je mama vrlo slicna).


Mislim da nije potrebno ni svađati se niti "zahlađivati" odnose, pogotovo ne osvećivati se, već jednostavno skrenuti tok događaja tim putem koji nama odgovara. I vrlo često se to može izvesti i bez bitaka, krvi i suza.   :Wink:  
Najčešće se tu i tamo netko uvrijedi, ali to je ipak stvar te osobe, a ne nas (pogotovo kad smo sigurni da smo postupali fair).
Mislim da se puno velikih sukoba može izbjeći pravodobnim "korigiranjem životnog kursa", pravilnim postavljanjem prema ljudima, reakcijama i akcijama, pa onda ni ne dolazi do nezgodnih situacija.
Međutim, znam i iz osobnog iskustva da nekad prevlada inercija, prečesto umjesto "ne" kažemo "da", i onda započinju nevolje.

Ja se često zapitam "Da li to zaista želim?" kad sam u nekoj nejasnoj situaciji, to me pitanje potakne da malo dublje pogledam u sebe i odredim svoj stav prema tome.

----------


## lonni

> dok si sami ne postavimo te granice ni drugi ih neće poštovati.





> Najčešće se tu i tamo netko uvrijedi, ali to je ipak stvar te osobe, a ne nas (pogotovo kad smo sigurni da smo postupali fair).


 Ovo cu si morati mantrati.   :Smile:  

 Mislim da je kod mene problem u onom najranijem odgoju - "ti si dobra, draga, mirna, poslusna curica - Bravo!" Glavno je bilo nikoga ne naljutiti, ne isticati se, zeljeti da su svi sretni i zadovoljni.

----------


## fegusti

> - "ti si dobra, draga, mirna, poslusna curica - Bravo!" Glavno je bilo nikoga ne naljutiti, *ne isticati se*, zeljeti da su svi sretni i zadovoljni.


sada treba izbjeći primijenu tog modela na svojoj djeci.
treba ih pustiti da izraze i one negativne emocije, nezadovoljstvo, povrijeđenost, tugu...

mene boli onaj podebljani dio. 
to primjećujem kod kćerke. ima potencijala ali ne voli biti zapažena. radije bi u zemlju propala.
kada je u drugom razredu trebala pročitati dječju poruku odraslima u ime cijele škole, skoro se razboljela od treme i nelagode, a izabrana je jer je bila najbolja čitačica. 
čitala je 84 riječi/min. u 1. razredu!

----------


## tatek

> lonni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> - "ti si dobra, draga, mirna, poslusna curica - Bravo!" Glavno je bilo nikoga ne naljutiti, *ne isticati se*, zeljeti da su svi sretni i zadovoljni.
> 
> 
> sada treba izbjeći primijenu tog modela na svojoj djeci.
> treba ih pustiti da izraze i one negativne emocije, nezadovoljstvo, povrijeđenost, tugu...
> 
> ...


Mislim da to još uvijek ne znači da će joj to biti veliki problem u životu. U 1. razredu je puno klinaca sramežljivo (bio je i moj vedran, pa sad u 2. razredu više nema ni traga od toga   :Wink:  ).

Mislim da ovdje najviše pomaže roditeljski primjer - ako tati i mami nije problem govoriti pred grupom ljudi, povesti ih nekud, uzeti stvar u svoje ruke, tad neće biti ni klincima.
Dakle, počni onda od sebe to rješavati (ako već nisi), pa ćeš time i njoj olakšati taj zadatak.

----------


## fegusti

> Mislim da ovdje najviše pomaže roditeljski primjer - ako tati i mami nije problem govoriti pred grupom ljudi, povesti ih nekud, uzeti stvar u svoje ruke, tad neće biti ni klincima...


e pa u tome jeste problem.
nema šanse da se obraćam većoj skupini ljudi.
ali to prikrivam jer niti nemam takvu priliku.
samopouzdanje = 0!

za nekih mjesec dana krećem na radionicu kvalitetnijeg roditeljstva i nadam se da ću se odvažiti i prozboriti u skupini nepoznatih ljudi i to o svojim problemima.
točno znam kako ću imati osjećaj da me svi promatraju kroz lupu i vrućina će mi navaliti u obraze... grozno!

----------


## lonni

Na svom iskustvu mogu ti reci da to nije nimalo lako, uvijek mi je bio problem isticati se, makar me hvalili nisam se ugodno osjecala. Mozes misliti kako je tek bilo ako sam nesto lose napravila i dobila kritiku, tu kritiku bi sama pomnozila s 50 i bilo bi mi jos gore.
 Sto se tice tih nekih nastupa u javnosti, bilo mi je tesko, al nakon toga i jako drago sto sam to napravila. Svaki put kad bih nadvladala strah, to je bio korak naprijed (tu govorim cak i o nastupu tj. izrazavanju misljenja u manje poznatoj grupici ljudi).
 Ono sto mi svakako nije pogodovalo je etiketiranje od malena kao "dobre, povucene, sramezljive" jer se toga jako tesko rijesiti kad te ucitelji, roditelji i svi tako dozivljavaju. A ti tako ne bi bio takav!

----------


## tatek

Cure, onda navalite sa akcijom (pogotovo ti, fesgusti, sad na radionici)!

Sve se to može popraviti i razviti, počevši od otvorenog razgovora u manjoj grupi ljudi pa nadalje.
I ja sam kao klinca bio strašno sramežljiv, a sad mi se ponekad čini da sam u drugoj krajnosti.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Držim vam fige!    :Love:

----------


## fegusti

> I ja sam kao klinca bio strašno sramežljiv, a sad mi se ponekad čini da sam u drugoj krajnosti.


  :Laughing:  

hvala na podršci i hrabrenju!

----------


## Kanga

> Mozes misliti kako je tek bilo ako sam nesto lose napravila i dobila kritiku, tu kritiku bi sama pomnozila s 50 i bilo bi mi jos gore.


Neki dan se Jerko zamislio nad svojim skolskim uradkom ispod kojeg je pisalo "Neuredno". Zamislio se i nonsalatno prokomentirao: "Cini mi se da uciteljica X ne zna cijeniti tudi trud". 

:shock: 

 :Sing:

----------


## tatek

> [Neki dan se Jerko zamislio nad svojim skolskim uradkom ispod kojeg je pisalo "Neuredno". Zamislio se i nonsalatno prokomentirao: "Cini mi se da uciteljica X ne zna cijeniti tudi trud". 
> 
> :shock:


To je zaista samouvjeren odgovor.   :Wink:

----------


## cvijeta73

strah od javnog govora se najbolje prevlada kad te sila natjera. meni je prvi put bilo užasno, knedla u grlu+bol u želucu. i čak to nema veze sa sramežljivošću. ali, praksa čuda čini, sad bez problema održim predavanje, naročito kad mi je tema u malom prstu. 

juraj isto nije od onih koji se ističu, rijetko kad digne ruku u školi. kad ga se pita, on odgovori. učiteljica je to kod njega prepoznala i nema nikakvih problema. apsolutno bez isticanja se opet na neki način istaknuo kao onaj tko zna, kao pametan i bistar dečko.  na neki svoj način.

----------


## tatek

> strah od javnog govora se najbolje prevlada kad te sila natjera. meni je prvi put bilo užasno, knedla u grlu+bol u želucu. i čak to nema veze sa sramežljivošću. ali, praksa čuda čini, sad bez problema održim predavanje, naročito kad mi je tema u malom prstu. 
> 
> juraj isto nije od onih koji se ističu, rijetko kad digne ruku u školi. kad ga se pita, on odgovori. učiteljica je to kod njega prepoznala i nema nikakvih problema. apsolutno bez isticanja se opet na neki način istaknuo kao onaj tko zna, kao pametan i bistar dečko.  na neki svoj način.


To puno znači, kad se vlada temom o kojoj se govori.
A kad se nauči tako, onda se može pričati i o nepoznatom, improvizirati itd

Meni su dosta pomogla planinarska predavanja koja sam jedno vrijeme držao vrlo često te nekoliko vođenja esperantske radio emisije na Radio Samoboru. I, jasno, nastupi u kazališnim predstavama, uz to su mi vezane najveće treme ikad, ali i najveća zadovoljstva svojim javnim nastupima (pljesak publike puno znači!).

Mene kod Vedrana smeta što je nekad i previše samouvjeren i glasan, pokušavam mu dati do znanja da i u tome treba imati mjere.
A Zrinka je suprotnost, ovih dana smo slavili njen rođendan i uvijek je bila tako impresionirana time što je bila u prvom planu da se svako malo skrivala iza nas.

----------


## cvijeta73

> A kad se nauči tako, onda se može pričati i o nepoznatom, improvizirati itd


do ovog stadija još nisam došla   :Grin:

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  A kad se nauči tako, onda se može pričati i o nepoznatom, improvizirati itd
> 
> 
> do ovog stadija još nisam došla


Takve prilike obično ne biraš već ti ih život donese i bez tvog znanja i suglasnoti.   :Wink:

----------


## abonjeko

Malo OFF...ali zamislila sam se nad komunikacijom koju sam sprovodila na ovom topicu pa sam uzela knjigu "Nenasilna komunikacija" - jezik života Marshall B.Rosenberg
...koja mi je donijela neke pozitivne rezultate i nova saznanja koja su me nagnala da komuniciram drugačije...

Evo potvrde moje zabrinutosti:

"Jedna vrsta komunikacije koja nas otuđuje od života su moralističke prosudne koje sugeriraju da su ljudi koji ne djeluju u skladu s našim vrednotama u krivu ili loši. Takve se osude mogu naći u formulacijama kao što su: "Problem s tobom je da si previše sebičan", Ona je lijena", "Puni su predrasuda", "To nije prikladno". Okrivljavanje, uvrede, ismijavanje, etiketiranje, kritiziranje, uspoređivanje i dijagnosticiranje su sve oblici (pr)osuđivanja."

Rumi, pjesnik Sufi, jednom je napisao: "Daleko iza ideja o ispravnom i pogrešnom postoji polje. Tamo ćemo se sresti!"

 :/  ...izgleda da pred menom stoji veliki posao!!!!

----------


## tatek

*abonjeko*, to je varijanta one priče da se u životu, pogotovo u važnim razgovorima, ne treba/smije služiti "ti/vi" rečenicama ("Ti si lijen", "Vi ste to trebali napraviti"), već "ja" rečenicama ("Želim da to ti napraviš" ili "Ljut sam, jer smatram da biste to vi trebali napraviti").

Prva varijanta je optuživačko/napadačka ("upiranje prstom"), dok druga iskazuje naš stav, emocije, želje ... a ostavlja i otvorena vrata za dijalog.

----------


## abonjeko

> *abonjeko*, to je varijanta one priče da se u životu, pogotovo u važnim razgovorima, ne treba/smije služiti "ti/vi" rečenicama ("Ti si lijen", "Vi ste to trebali napraviti"), već "ja" rečenicama ("Želim da to ti napraviš" ili "Ljut sam, jer smatram da biste to vi trebali napraviti").
> 
> Prva varijanta je optuživačko/napadačka ("upiranje prstom"), dok druga iskazuje naš stav, emocije, želje ... a ostavlja i otvorena vrata za dijalog.


Da, *tatek*, baš to je varijanta modela nenasilne komunikacije: 
- opažanje
- iskazivanje osjećaja vezanih uz opažanje
- iskazivanje potreba u odnosu na osjećaje
- na kraju molba da se učini nešto što bi naš život obogatilo

iako, moj cilj je bio isključivo onaj koji kaže da *možemo zamijeniti jezik koji implicira nedostatak izbora jezikom koji priznaje mogućnost izbora*

Samo što sam ga ja iskazala na "loš" način!!!! :/   :Embarassed:

----------


## tatek

> [Samo što sam ga ja iskazala na "loš" način!!!! :/


Ali je namjera bila dobra.
A i uočila si i priznala pogrešku - mnogi to nikad ne učine.

 :Love:

----------


## vlac

mene je jedno vrijeme držalo da moram imati stvarčice kakve i moje frendice, "furati" se na te spike... i ne znam što je to bilo toliko presudno, ali vjerujem da je imalo utjecaja odlazak na igrališta s djetetom gdje sam upoznala mame i tate različitih životnih situacija. 
sad više nemam potrebu svoje dijete upisati u "najbolji" vrtić u gradu. D. za doma nosi dobivenu odjeću koja je stvarno ok. 
Ne patim na sređene nokte, frizure, stalno nove cipele i usklađene torbice, donji veš mi nije sve marka i skupo - nego normalan. Poklone ne kupujem više po imenu marke nego po osjećaju što se toj osobi sviđa - i vidim da je to pametnije.
Ali još volim odlazak u HM i kupiti odjeću za svoju curku, i sad sam kupila što nisam imala i za klinca. Tamo kupim i mužu i sebi sve što trebamo, a ne potrošim hrpu love.
i od "penežljivih stvari" volim skijanje. 
A kozmetika - tu sam se skroz sredila - koristim normalan gel za tuširenje i šampon, sapun za ruke, jednu kremu za lice i dječju niveu, dječju kremu za guzu za suhe ruke, plidentu i četkicu iz dm-a, prah faks, bez omekšivača, roll on fa. Imam par sjenila, šminki i maskaru. Moj muž ne podnosi zatrpane police u kupaoni s bočicama koje ničem ne služe!!!

----------


## Svimbalo

Žao mi je što se kasno uključujem na topic, jer bih se htjela vratiti na jednu već "prežvakanu" stvar, a to je termin "quality time" proveden s djecom
Ne sjećam se više gdje sam pročitala /čula da je to termin koji je izmišljen u današnje vrijeme kad se prioritetom proglašavaju stvari koje realno to ne bi smjele biti (posao), pa služi kao ublažavanje grižnje savjesti roditeljima koji u danu uhvate 10ak minuta za svoje dijete, pa onda u to vrijeme forsiraju aktivnostine bi li se osjećali bolje...
već je nekoliko ljudi ovdje navelo primjere iz vlastitog djetinjstva, kad je mama (uglavnom mama, samo rijetki su imali i tatu u tolikoj mjeri) jednostavno BILA TU, i to pamte kao dovoljno i lijepo
moj je primjer takav. moja mama je srećom zbog prirode posla koji radi imala puno vremena za mene, pa smo se mi jednostavno družile i boravile zajedno   :Heart:  , bez nekog presinga da sad baš moramo nešto "kvalitetno" raditi... Naravno iz ove priče isključujem rastavljene roditelje koji uistinu imaju samo jako ograničeno vrijeme za druženje s djetetom, pa onda je to nešto sasvim drugo... Tako da hoću reći da je po meni bitno što više biti uz dijete, posvetiti mu se i osluškivati ga, pa je to samim time KVALITETNO!
 :Saint:  
što se konzumerizma tiče, jesam li ja žrtva istog ako se već sad veselim božićnim ukrasima po gradu i natpisima "božićna sniženja"???
Jako me vesele štandovi po Trgu i oko njega za kobasice i kuhano vino, i kupovina poklona i kićenje bora i sve što uz to ide, a sve to zahtijeva izdvajanje novca kojeg nije u strogom smislu riječi NUŽNO potrošiti.  
vjerujem da nitko nije baš na to mislio, ali tko zna....

 :Smile:

----------


## tatek

To "BILA TU" je bilo moguće u to neko doba prije 20-30-40 godina kad nije toliko puno žena radilo već je više njih bilo kod kuće sa djecom. U takvim uvjetiam je zaista dovoljno bilo BITI TU jer je dijete tokom dana kad tad našlo vrijene da se zagrli sa mamom, pohvali novim crtežom ili vještinom itd.

Mislim da je sad ipak neko drugačije vrijeme u kojem većina roditelja provodi sa djecom tek onih nekoliko popodnevnih i večernjih sati i tad i dijete, a i roditelji osjećaju potrebu da to vrijeme bude na neki način ipak posebno, više koncentrirano na njihov međusobni odnos - e sad, jel to igra, šetnja, zajednički kućanski posao - nebitno.

Recimo, ja tokom radnog dijela godine osjećam tu potrebu da provedem s klincima bar koji sat dnevno "kvalitetnog zajedničkog vremena" (najčešće igrajući se sa njima ili radeći nešto zajedno) dok nemam takvu potrebu za vrijeme godišnjeg odmora kad smo svi zajedno cijeli dan i nema potrebe za nekim posebnim izdvajanjem nekog posebnog "kvalitetnog" vremena kad stignemo sve, i biti zajedno i igrati se i sve ostalo.

Dakle, zvalo se to kako god, mislim da je u sadašnje vrijeme ipak veća potreba za nekakvim angažiranijim zajedničkim vremenom roditelja i djece.

----------


## tatek

> što se konzumerizma tiče, jesam li ja žrtva istog ako se već sad veselim božićnim ukrasima po gradu i natpisima "božićna sniženja"???


Naravno da nisi.
Nigdje ne piše da je zabranjeno uživati u sajmovima, reklamama, blještavim izlozima, window shoppingu itd, dapače, to si i ja rado priuštim s vremena na vrijeme.   :Wink:  

Žrtve su oni koji na kupovinu troše više (i novca i vremena) nego što si mogu dopusititi odnosno nego što im treba.

Svatko troši svoje vrijeme i svoj novac, tu nema spora, no konzumerizam sadašnjeg trenutka kroz reklame, oglase, stil života itd potiče na neracionalno trošenje i to je ono što se ne sviđa ni meni, a valjda niti drugima.
A druga stvar je nekovrsno "zagađenje okoline" pretjeranim reklamama, oglasima, na panoima, u novinama, na radiju, TV ... kad se iza panoa i izloga više ne vidi fasada zgrade, iza novinskih reklama ne može naći normalan članak, a između radijskih reklama jedva čuje koja muzička stvar ...

Rado vidim fasadu ukrašenu božićnim žaruljicama, no nerado reklamom za Božićno pivo ili božićni popust u trgovini.

----------


## Svimbalo

Nisam rekla ono najbitnije-da ja pokušavam u najvećoj mogućoj mjeri sa svojim micekom primjeniti model naučen od mame-kad mogu, dakle kad nisam na poslu, biti s njim i posvetiti mu se maksimalno!

----------


## tatek

> Nisam rekla ono najbitnije-da ja pokušavam u najvećoj mogućoj mjeri sa svojim micekom primjeniti model naučen od mame-kad mogu, dakle kad nisam na poslu, biti s njim i posvetiti mu se maksimalno!


Ili, drugim riječima, provesti "kvalitetno vrijeme" sa njim.   :Wink:  
To je to, zvali mi to ovako ili onako.

----------


## Svimbalo

[quote="tatek"]


> A druga stvar je nekovrsno "zagađenje okoline" pretjeranim reklamama, oglasima, na panoima, u novinama, na radiju, TV ... kad se iza panoa i izloga više ne vidi fasada zgrade, iza novinskih reklama ne može naći normalan članak, a između radijskih reklama jedva čuje koja muzička stvar ...
> 
> Rado vidim fasadu ukrašenu božićnim žaruljicama, no nerado reklamom za Božićno pivo ili božićni popust u trgovini.


Da, slažem se, no mene božićne reklame za Colu uvijek raznježe... No sve dok me ne natjeraju da trčim u dućan po kašetu, sve OK   :Grin:

----------


## ruby

Mene samo interesira ima li netko ovdje tko si ne može priuštiti, recimo, sok? Ili autobusnu kartu? Ili stomatologa?

----------


## Vlvl

> mislim da si sami trebamo odrediti granice nedodirljivosti.
> jasno si zacrtati što ne želimo podnositi.
> dok si sami ne postavimo te granice ni drugi ih neće poštovati.


Ne da ih neće poštovati, neće ni znati da postoje ili što nas smeta.
Ovo smo shvatili nakon našeg prvog preseljenja, kad smo na poslu radili 100 na sat, uređivali stan skoro gradilište, oboje pisali tekstove za časopise, održavali obiteljske veze i skoro skiknuli. 

Dvije stvari koje su nas tad spasile: plaćanje povremenog spremanja i objava da mm ne uživa u popravljanju računala obitelji i prijateljima. Može pogledati komp onom tko nema druge mogućnosti, kad dođe na red, ali čini to kao veliku uslugu.
Prije smo nasjedali na pozive: dođite se podružit a usput on može pogledat... A, ne ne. Mi se zabavljamo, mm radi satima, odlazimo doma prekasno, komp u gorem stanju nego je bio jer popravak traje, obitelj mm-a gleda ko ubojicu male djece, dogovaraju se dolasci za nastavak popravka... Kad je mm odbio dolazit na "druženja", objasnio da mu to jede vrijeme i živce, lijepo vas molim da ga dovezete meni, vratit ću kad bude gotov, stvari su se odmah popravile. I manje posla i manje nerazrješenih osjećaja. (Časna iznimka kojoj ide u kućnu posjetu je moja majka  :Wink:  )
To nam je bila velika škola.

----------


## Rivendell

Dižem temu jer me baš zainteresirala. 
Zadnjih godinu dana sam i ja počela izbacivati stvari iz svog života, bolje da ne znate o koliko se kutija radi  :Embarassed: , napredujem po malo... Još uvijek mi dođe nekad kriza na kozmetiku i odjeću, to su mi slabe točke, ali se suzdržim.

Problem imam s ljudima! Iako sam one zaista pogubne za moje psihičko zdravlje eliminirala, još uvijek se mučim s obitelji, roditeljima i ponekad sestri. Tipa starci me stalno peglaju da se udam, a ja nemam hrabrosti reći im da mi se ne da i da to nije njihov posao. Iako se mali još nije rodio već je mama počela provoditi torturu da se mora krstiti, a ja ne znam kako da joj kažem da se još nismo odlučili hoće li se mali krstiti, ali smo skloniji da neće...

Za obitelj nekako znam da mi to ne govori iz loših namjera, tipa mama inzistira na crkvi jer misli da je to dobro za mene, sve me to užasno opterećuje, ali nikako da joj kažem ne.

----------


## pomikaki

> Problem imam s ljudima! Iako sam one zaista pogubne za moje psihičko zdravlje eliminirala, još uvijek se mučim s obitelji, roditeljima i ponekad sestri. Tipa starci me stalno peglaju da se udam, a ja nemam hrabrosti reći im da mi se ne da i da to nije njihov posao. Iako se mali još nije rodio već je mama počela provoditi torturu da se mora krstiti, a ja ne znam kako da joj kažem da se još nismo odlučili hoće li se mali krstiti, ali smo skloniji da neće...
> 
> Za obitelj nekako znam da mi to ne govori iz loših namjera, tipa mama inzistira na crkvi jer misli da je to dobro za mene, sve me to užasno opterećuje, ali nikako da joj kažem ne.


Mislim da to i nisu tako veliki problemi, odnosno ne neuobičajeni.
Kad se mali rodi, vjerojatno će ti filter biti još puno gušći i manje ćeš se zamarati bilo čime suvišnim.
Odnosno možda ga i budeš krstila a da ti to ne bude smetalo a možda će te sve skupa manje opterećivati pa ćeš lakše reći ne.
Djeca imaju nevjerojatnu snagu kojom nas sile da zaboravimo sve manje bitno.

----------


## Rivendell

Vjerujem da će biti tako. Problem je u tome što nisu bili toliko naporni dok nisu saznali da će dobiti unuče. Sad im odjednom sve smeta i svašta nešto nije primjereno za dijete, dok prije nisu ništa govorili. Ili se možda meni sada tako čini jer mi se već smanjila tolerancija?

----------


## ivanas

Meni je roditeljstvo tako lijepo "pospremilo" život da ustvari nikad nisam bila sretnija, zadovoljnija i poštenija prema sebi i drugima. Sad vrlo lako i jasno kažem svima ne kad to želim, počevši od obitelji, roditelja, prijatelja,  djeca su mi i alibi da se ne naljute jer sad znaju da nemam ni vremena ni energije na bacanje, da sve ide njima. 

Što se tiče financija i nepotrebnih stvari tu sam oduvijek bila racionalna, a i MM al kako smo dobili troje djece u godini dana bili smo primorani naučiti još pametnije raspolagati novcem i malo presložiti prioritete, i shvatila sam koliko mi stvari upće nije potrebno da bi bila potpuno zadovoljna i sretna. Onih par sitnica koje nas vesele nismo se odrekli iako bi u nuždi i mogli i tih par sitnica nam daje dojam da smo opet dovoljno bogati da si priuštimo što god jako poželimo. 

Djeci se trudim dati puno pažnje i vremena, stvarno nisu zahtjevni što se tiče stvari, doduše još su i mali. Trudit ću se da imaju što više doživljaja i uspomena(izleti po svukuda, neka događanja) pa da im treba manje stvari da bi se osjećali sretni. 

Televiziju doma uopće ne gledamo pa na nas  reklame baš ne mogu lako utjecati.

----------


## Ifigenija

LJetovala sam dio ljeta na jednoj divljoj lokaciji, a la Afrika centrale i mogu samo reći - što manje stvari, struje, tehnike, to više druženja, bogatstva, opuštenosti i mira. 

Moja djeca stalno jamraju zašto smo sad u svim tim kućama, strujama, tehnikama. Najsretniji su bili u Africi Čentrale. I ja isto... 

Živjela jednostavnost!

----------


## emarink

Odlična mi je ova tema!! 
Moram i ja pospremiti svoj, tj. naš život. Mislim da griješimo i ja i MM u mnogoćemu. 

Odgoj naših roditelja ima jaaaako puno utjecaja na naše ponašanje i stil života danas.

----------


## big milky mum

> Mislim da to ima puno veći broj ljudi nego što to oni misle.
> Samo se treba odlučiti za promjenu.
> I stajati iza te odluke.
> Sve drugo ide samo posebi.


prije par dana sam svratila na ovu temu i ovo pročitala i od tad mi ne izlazi iz glave! Stvarno sam se zamislila oko nekih stvari u životu!
Jako lijepo i jasno rečeno!

----------


## flopica

evo mene u ovom raspoloženju
opasno razmišljam danima o pospremanju
u više smjerova
a najčudnije mi što sam bila skoro sigurna da je sve pospremljeno
a kako se to opet nataloži, hm....

recimo, što sam starija sve sam tolerantnija
prema mužu, prema kolegama, prema prijateljima, općenito tolerantnija nego unazad dvije, tri, pet godina
i sve si mislim kako je puno lakše biti takva negoli se paliti na svaku hebenu sitnicu
i onda me samo zaskoči spoznaja da odkad se tako ponašam, zapravo me se doživljava manje ozbiljno

i da zapravo mada je lijepo biti tolerantan i blag ja opet nisam zadovoljna
jer me smeta što ne reagiram masu puta a sve vidim, i ne pašu mi određene situacije
a ja šutim - dobro, mužu ne, moram priznati, ali on me ni ne brine
i eto, kako čovjek da bude miran sa sobom kad nis am nije još spoznao što bi zapravo?
kako vi dolazite do tih odgovora, možemo li uistinu poznavat sebe toliko dobro da svaki put reagiramo onako kako je za nas najbolje u datom momentu?
poštujući pri tome druge ljude, naravno...

----------


## Beti3

Ne znam, ali možda je bitnije da nakon reakcije, misliš kako je ta reakcija ono najbolje za nas u datom momentu. Jednostavnije je tako.

----------


## casa

I da nakon reakcije znaš da to nije bila najbolja reakcija i u redu ti je. Oprostiš si da nisi savršen u reakcijama i ideš dalje... Tako ćeš puno lakše drugi put drugačije, kad ne radiš dramu od greške

----------


## flopica

casa s ovim se moram složiti - ne raditi dramu od greške - to je umijeće; naime imam neku nezdravu naviku da od svojih grešaka radim dramu, onako potiho u sebi ( puno razmišljm  analiziram, preispitujem ) a zapravo trebam naučiti kako se otarasiti takve prakse. jer iako na van to ne izgleda tako ja sebi štetim tako dubokim proživljavanjem svega.  :drama: 
treba znati otpuštati, ne apsorbirati. sve ja znam što treba vako na jeziku, ali sprovesti...

----------


## Jurana

Pa možda ni ne možeš postati manje analitična i manje duboko proživljavati. Ja znam da ne mogu i nije mi uvijek lako samoj sa sobom, ali barem si više ne predbacujem što sam tako melodramatična. Takva sam, kakva sam i to je OK.

Možeš li malo pojasniti ono iz prvog posta o reagiranju na druge ljude, tu te nisam shvatila?

----------


## flopica

Jurana pokušat ću - znači da sam ja nezadovoljna načinom na koji reagiram . tj.  ne reagiram
prije sam reagirala otvoreno, jasno i glasno ali sad koju godinu unazad sam se promijenila i neda mi se više tako funkcionirati
silno sam se trudila postići nazovimo to manju krutost u prihvaćanju tuđih nedostataka, pokušati razumjeti tuđe razloge za neko ponašenje koje mi nije u redu, koje čak i u mene na neki način dira
i taman kad sam mislila kako sam postigla ravnotežu, kako sam odrasla u tom smislu i razvila se - shvaćam da meni ne odgovara ni sad ovaj attitude koji furam, to nisam ja- jer ispada da prelazim preko svačega nečega što mi se uopće ne sviđa. zamjeram u sebi i držim beskonačne monologe ali ne ispoljavam to na van. mislim da ću se uništiti na taj način...
a na staro se ne želim vratiti jer sam izgorila u iskrenosti 
ma nemam mjeru očito, ili sam do kraja jedno ili drugo a to je problem
ma da se ja opet vratim na strao i počnem rigati vatru  :ulje:

----------


## Jurana

Sjećam se da si tako nešto pisala, ali mislim da si tad rekla da ti i odgovara ponekad prešutjeti.
A mene je sve skupa podsjetilo na moje studentske dane. Prvoj cimerici koju sam imala nisam nikad ništa prigovorila, i imale smo nikakav odnos. Pa sam onda drugoj odulučila sve skresati u facu, a ni to nam nije valjalo. Pa sam onda s ostalima odlučila birati bitke, odnosno istjerati na čistac šta je stvarno važno, a neke stvari prešutjeti. A ponekad ja i izgovorim svašta nekoj osobi, ali u sebi; i isto mi pomogne. I uopće ne šljivim onu da svima moraš reći sve iskreno šta misliš - pa valjda barem misliti smijem šta želim!
A inače, ako drugima prigovaraš tako da koristiš ja-rečenice, ne vrijeđaš, ne psuješ, ne lijepiš im etikete i ne poopćavaš problem; što je u tome loše?
Npr. muž mi je ostavio pola svog ormara na stolici u blagovaonici. Meni dođe da kažem: _Koja si ti linčina i traljavac, u 3pm! Zašto ne moš ovu robu barem jedanput spremit di joj je misto?!_, a umjesto toga kažem: _Volila bih da spremiš robu u ormar, ode smeta_.
Ona prva izjava mi se, neizgovorena, čini ko puno slađa za izgovaranje, ali zapravo nije, ako izađe, sve zatruje. A s drugom, imam spremljenu robu i dobre odnose.
OK, primjer mi je banalan.
Ne znam jesam li ti išta pomogla  :Smile:

----------


## flopica

Jurana  :Laughing: , fakat si daješ truda u ovaj rani sat hvala
mislim da ja moram sa sobom dogovoriti neke stvari
i biti iskrena prema sebi, lako za druge
prema sebi

naravno da su poruke koje upućujemo i način kako ih upućujemo pola posla, slažem se
samo ja mislim da je iskrenost precijenjena, a očito mi ne ide to u praksi  :Laughing:  - najrađe bi da mogu uvijek iskreno, više mi leži

----------


## blackberry

uh...i ja sam u velikom pospremanju....velikom baš.

kužim o čemu pričaš flopice. ja se uvijek "furam" na iskrrenost. ja sam takav tip. i volim kad ljudi tako i samnom postupaju. ne volim rukavice. a na kraju skužim da tu iskrenost puno puta doziram, jel...
i to u meni stvara iste te monologe kao i u tebi...sve analiziram do bola...i teško otpušam neke stvari. otpustim ih valjda onda kad ih ubijem racionalizacijom  :Laughing: 

nego, u biti sam iskrena sa onima koji su mi strašno bitni. radim sa puno ljudi, sa njima sam pristojna.
a i kad se mojih bližih tiče...spoznala sam da neke stvari ne mogu promijeniti...
al da mogu promijeniti svoj mentalni sklop, i da mogu slobodno reći ono što mislim u datoj situaciji, i da me sve manje dira što to netko shvaća kao napad.
i sve to, kad mislim da ima smisla...kad želim s nekim imati zdravi odnos.
kad to nema smisla, jer je zdravi odnos prošlo svršeno vrijeme, onda me iskrenost s tom osobom ne tangira ni najmanje. ionako je ne bi ta osoba čula.

meni je iskrenost super stvar...i ne bi taj detalj kod sebe mijenjala  :Smile:

----------


## nana

I meni je iskrenost bitna, pogotovo sa ljudima do kojih mi je jako stalo.
Jednostavno volim znati na čemu sam, a isto tako da ljudi oko mene znaju što ja mislim. Nije uvijek bilo tako, neke životne situacije su me dovele do toga da pročešljam po svom životu, svom ponašanju i da shvatim da vrijeme prebrzo ide da bi se zamarala nekim manje bitnim stvarima i meni nebitnim ljudima.

----------


## mrgica

UUUUUUU, ja s tim imam velikih problema!! Svaki put kad se nađe netko pametan u okolini tko mi ( onako na finjaka ) želi ukazati na pogrške u mom životu ( a svoje ne vidi ) ja se unutra izjedam, jel jednostavno , smatram da je bolje neke stvari prešutjeti, ono , čisto zbog bontona!!
Al mi se zato masu puta zna desiti da, dugo dugo dugo,nakupljam stvari u sebi i onda u jednom momentu puknem ( ko kokica ) i to sve izleti iz mene, kao lavina koju ne možeš zaustaviti! i onda da je barem kraj, ne, nego sam ja pod dojmom još najmanje 3 dana, i razmišljam o tome , što sam još mogla reći, a nisam!!

Teško mi je reći nekome, da mi se prestane miješati u život, da budem iskrena!! jel svaki puta to okolina shvati kao napad na sebe i onda se ja poslije grizem, pa zar nisam mogla šutiti!!

Ne znam, al to me stvarno opterećuje!! pogotovo kad dobijam dobronamjerne savjete što se tiću moje djece ( jedan te isti savjet po 100-ti put, u namjeri da ja popustim i napravim tako kako si je neka osoba zamislila )!! A još gore od toga je , da zadržim svoju čvrstoću, i onda nakon nekog vremena se pitam, a što ako je ta osoba bila upravu!!!!

Totalni kaos, oprostite što drobim tu sve i svašta, al nadam se da me razumijete!!

----------


## flopica

mrgice draga svi mi susrećemo osobe koje misle za nas
žele misliti za nas a nemam pojma iz kojeg razloga  :Confused: 
misle da znaju kako mi tzrebamo živjeti i kako odgajati djecu

što nam djeca trebaju jesti, kako s njima trebamo razgovarati
kako mi trebamo razgovarati, kako trebamo misliti itd.itd.
nekako meni nije bed to otpiliti, možda mi nekada i bude krivo što nisam uvijek politički korektna
al ne isplati se, vjeruj. što si finiji, više te taru

s druge pak strane postoje opet ljudi od kojih mogu puno toga naučiti, s njima mi je lako biti fina i pristojna
zato jer su i sami takvi, uvažavaju drugačije mišljenje i način života, ma baš mi je milo kad s takvim ljudima komuniciram
znači, puno je do okoline...

što se tiče iskrenosti, ja što sam starija sve više vjerujem da je ona precijenjena
da ljudi zapravo vole iskrenost samo kad njima ide u prilog
kao, svi te cijene što si iskren, gledaju u tebi prijatelja i čovjeka, ali ako zucneš o nečemu što im ne ide u prilog, e hebiga
onda si brutalan i ne uviđajan i odjednom ti ta tvoja iskrenost počinje traditi probleme
tako da misli da je zapravo najbolje biti nešto između, štogod to bilo ako je moguće uopće između
ono, iskren sam koliko ti želiš da ja budem iskren
malo sam ja isfrustrirana nekim stvarima očito, ap svašta zbrda zdola pišem, ali nadam se da me se razumije

recimo da mi je iskrenost jako jako važna u dijelu koji se odnosi na moju obitelj
na muža, na djecu
to mi je baš bitno
nekako mi se život u kojem se mulja i laže i petlja i to najmilijima i najbližima stvarno ne čini svrhovit
zapravo mi je to tužno...

----------


## mrgica

Istina što kažeš!!

Samo se ja nikako ne mogu oterasit ljudi koji žele mislit umjesto mene!! Bliža obitelj, koja mi u datim momentima puno pomaže, al si zato dozvoljava govorit mi sve i svašta ( al sve ono na finjaka )!! Ne želim biti oštra prema njima, jel ih na neki naćin trebam, a i htjela bi si biti dobra s njima ( ono, radi sebe, djece, muža ), al ćesto me dovode dao ludila u forsiranju nekih svojih nauma!! Znam da sam pogriješila još davnih dana, jel nisam postavila neke granice, al ono, mlad si, sve ti je novo, nova obitelj, muž, pa dijete!! Još se tražiš u svemu, i malo po malo ti takvi ljudi ovladaju životom, a da se još nisi ni pravo snašao u svemu!!

A sad, kako krenut iz početka, kad se već puno stvari izdešavalo, i dobrih i loših!!

Ne znam, valjda iskrenošću!! Al mislim da ju oni ni pod razno nisu spremni ćuti!!!

----------


## flopica

mrgica ja smatram da koliko god je pomoć super i koliko god da ponekad spašava glavu vidjeh često da nekako ispadne kako ima svoju cijenu; na kraju ispadne da samo plaćena pomoć nosi čiste račune, naravno ne može nas puno to sebi priuštiti na svakodnevnoj razini ali je tako. i sama sam osjetila koliko je to dvosjekli mač - moraš prihvatiti određenu dozu uplitanja u život jer obitelj valjda smatra da ima pravo na svoje mišljenje o ovome i onome kad pričuva djecu i pomogne na drugi način. između ostalog i zato je financijska neovisnost jako važna.

a mislim isto tako da uvijek postoji šansa za popraviti neke stvari i pomaknuti malo uobičajene granice ; nitko nije dužan biti vječno nezadovoljan svojim životom da ne bi uvrijedio nekoga iz obitelji. 
čak mislim da je čovjek dužan nešto učiniti, ako ne iz ljubavi prema sebi onda zbog svoje djece jer nezadovoljan roditelj ne treba nikome...
polako, malim koracima, mijenjaj ono što trenutno možeš...

----------


## mrgica

> mrgica ja smatram da koliko god je pomoć super i koliko god da ponekad spašava glavu vidjeh često da nekako ispadne kako ima svoju cijenu; na kraju ispadne da samo plaćena pomoć nosi čiste račune, naravno ne može nas puno to sebi priuštiti na svakodnevnoj razini ali je tako. i sama sam osjetila koliko je to dvosjekli mač - moraš prihvatiti određenu dozu uplitanja u život jer obitelj valjda smatra da ima pravo na svoje mišljenje o ovome i onome kad pričuva djecu i pomogne na drugi način. između ostalog i zato je financijska neovisnost jako važna.
> 
> a mislim isto tako da uvijek postoji šansa za popraviti neke stvari i pomaknuti malo uobičajene granice ; nitko nije dužan biti vječno nezadovoljan svojim životom da ne bi uvrijedio nekoga iz obitelji. 
> čak mislim da je čovjek dužan nešto učiniti, ako ne iz ljubavi prema sebi onda zbog svoje djece jer nezadovoljan roditelj ne treba nikome...
> polako, malim koracima, mijenjaj ono što trenutno možeš...


Draga, skroz te kužim!!
Neovisnost u potpunosti je uvijek za svakoga najbolje riješenje, što financijska ( kod mene to nikad nije bilo upitno ), što ova druga vrsta pomoći!

Al znaš, kad se već nudi onda je dobrodošla, jel jako puno stvari nebi mogla napraviti za npr; svoj starijeg sina ( dijete s pp ), da nemam tu vrstu pomoći!

Al dal ljudima, zbog toga što pružaju malo povremene pomoći , daje zapravo da se miješaju!!

Jedno je pričuvat djecu na sat dva, a drugo je mene upućivat u ispravne ili neispravne donešene odluke o njima i njihovom odgoju ( pogotovo ako o nekim stavrima malo ili gotovo ništa znaš )!!

Mislim ak me kužiš ; umjesto da mi pomažu da ja, zajedno s mužem, odgajam svoju djecu, oni žele odgojit mene, samo zato što se sa nekim stvarima ne slažu!!
Pa dođe mi da otpilim zbog toga :voodoo: , a trudim se biti smirena :Raspa:  !!

----------

